# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Ιστορικές αναζητήσεις - απορίες [Questions on ships of the past]

## Ellinis

Έχοντας καταφέρει να περάσω σε dvd ορισμένες ταλαιπωρημένες βιντεοκασσέτες κατάφερα και να παγώσω ορισμένες σκηνές με ενδιαφέρων περιεχόμενο.

Παρακάτω έχω ενώσει ορισμένα καρέ που απεικονίζουν ένα επιβατηγό με 2 φουγάρα. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο στοιχείο για αυτό το πλοίο?

unknown11a.jpg

Εικάζω οτι πρόκειται για τη Σαλαμίνα ή αρχές δεκαετίας '50 ή αρχές δεκαετίας '70 και αυτό γιατί σε άλλο καρέ φαίνεται ένα παροπλισμένο LSD του ΠΝ που είτε ήταν το Ωκεανός είτε το παλιό Ναυκρατούσσα.

----------


## Apostolos

Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά! Μιλάμε για εποχή που η γιαγιά μου ακόμα ζούσε στο Μεσσότοπο!

----------


## Ellinis

efi3.jpg

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία της οποία η λεζάντα τα λέει όλα. 
Από τα γραφόμενα υποθέτω πως αναφέρεται ή στη δεκαετία του '50 ή στην περίοδο της δικτατορίας.

Για το καράβι δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα. Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μας κατατοπίσει?

----------


## Haddock

Για να γυρίσουμε το ρολόι 76 χρόνια πίσω,Πειραιάς 1931 και 1932, κατά την μαζική έξοδο των Αρμενίων για το νεοϊδρυθέν σοβιέτ της Αρμενίας. Οι φωτογραφίες μαρτυρούν ταξίδια που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με το πως αντιμετωπίζει ο σημερινός επιβάτης τις συνθήκες ταλαιπωρίας... Από τη φωτογραφία διακρίνω το Υδραίος, το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω. Η τελευταία φωτογραφία μπορεί να μην είναι από ελληνικό λιμάνι αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να κοσμεί τη συλλογή του Ναυτιλία (Jaffa 1932) . Παρακαλώ τους ειδικούς να μας διαφωτίσουν.

2414635226_1ba34cb144_o.jpg 2414671666_97ef7c4c37_o.jpg 2414670776_d1a79d7e6c_o.jpg
Copyright

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα εδώ, όπως και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του. 
Φορτηγό του 1902, ταξίδεψε για Έλληνες επι 22 χρόνια ωσπού τορπιλίστηκε το 1943. Περισσότερα για το τέλος του εδώ.

----------


## Karolos

Φίλοι μου αγαπητοί Ellinis καί Paroskayak !!
Στό συνημένο αρχείο πού ανέβασα εδώ στίς 04-05-08 / 23:28. Λιμάνι Τήνου/΄Ετος ?
Τό βαπόρι δίπλα στό ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ Είναι τό ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ ?
Άρα εάν ισχύει αυτό, η φωτογραφία είναι ποιό παλιά, δεδομένου ότι τό εν λόγω βαπόρι τορπιλίστηκε το 1943.

----------


## Haddock

Αγαπητέ C.Κάρολε, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί το έτος με ακρίβεια. Αναφερθήκαμε στο Υδραίος που βρίσκεται στις εικόνες του Πειραιά και όχι στη φωτογραφία σου. Οι ημερομηνίες που αναφέρεις είναι βάσιμες για το Αιγαίον, αλλά ο ακριβής προσδιορισμός της χρονιάς μου φαίνεται αδύνατος. Ίσως, οι ιστορικοί γκουρού του Ναυτιλία να καταφέρουν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλοι μου αγαπητοί Ellinis καί Paroskayak !!
> Στό συνημένο αρχείο πού ανέβασα στίς 04-05-08 / 23:28. Λιμάνι Τήνου/΄Ετος ?
> Τό βαπόρι δίπλα στό ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ Είναι τό ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ ?
> ¶ρα εάν ισχύει αυτό, η φωτογραφία είναι ποιό παλιά, δεδομένου ότι τό εν λόγω βαπόρι τορπιλίστηκε το 1943.


Η φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί να είναι πριν το 49 γιατί τότε δεν είχε φτάσει το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στην Ελλάδα. 
Το βαπόρι δίπλα του στην Τήνο, πιστεύω οτι είναι του Τόγια και το στηρίζω στη διαγόνια γραμμή που διακρίνεται στο φουγάρο του.

----------


## nautikos

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μας δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα επιβατηγα *Ναιας* (ex* Lochmor*) και* Ανεμωνη* (ex *Lochearn*) που αγοραστηκαν απο Ελληνες το _1964_?

----------


## Ellinis

To Lochmor και το Lochearn είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 για τη David MacBrayne στα Ardrossan Dockyard και μεταφέραν 400 επιβάτες στα μικρά νησιά των Εβρίδων.

Lochearn01.jpg
Πηγή

Είχαν μήκος 47,5 μ., πλάτος 8,9 και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.

Aγοράστηκαν όπως λες το 1964 από Έλληνες. Το ΝΑΪΑΣ (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία μου ήταν το πρ. Lochearn) μετετράπη σε γιότ το 1968. 

Το Ανεμόνη σύμφωνα με Αγγλικές πηγές ονομαζόταν AΜΥΜONH (πρώην Lochmor) και διαλύθηκε το 1975 ή το 1984 (ανάλογα την πηγή).

Δεν γνωρίζω αν ταξίδεψαν στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## nautikos

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν ταξίδεψαν στην ακτοπλοϊα.


Ακριβως αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση - απορια μου φιλε _Ellinis_ :Wink: 

Εδω ακομα μια φωτο του *Lochmor*.


Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## esperos

Δεν  πρέπει  να  εργάστηκαν  στην  Ελλάδα  γιατί  τότε  θα  υπήρχαν  κάποια  δρομολόγια  τους  καταγραμμένα    στις  εφημερίδες  της  εποχής.  Την  γνωριμία  μου  με  το  ένα  από  αυτά  την  έκανα  τον  χειμώνα  του  1966-67  όταν  πηγαίνοντας  για  Πέραμα,  το  διέκρινα  αρόδου  παροπλισμένο  και  ερωτώντας  κάποιον σε  κάποιο  ναυπηγείο εκεί,  να  μου  ποιο  πλοίο  είναι  αν  ήξερε,  πήρα  την  απάντηση  '' είναι  το  ΑΝΕΜΩΝΗ  του  Κατσουλάκου''.  Το  όνομα  βέβαια  αυτό  με  μπέρδεψε  μεταγενέστερα,  γιατί  δεν  μπορούσα  να  βρώ  στοιχεία  και  μόνο  ύστερα  από  χρόνια  ανεκάλυψα  το  σωστό  ΑΜΥΜΩΝΗ.

----------


## kastro

Η απορία μου είναι υπήρχε κάποτε καράβι από Πειραιά προς κυκλάδες με το όνομα εξπρες μανώλης;

----------


## esperos

Όχι,  αλλά  μελλοντικά  θα  το  φέρει  η  HSW. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

Γνωριζει κανεις αν υπηρξε γυρω στο _1968_ καποιο φερυ που να πιανει το λιμανι της _Πρεβεζας_, προερχομενο απο Βορειο ή Νοτιο Ιονιο, εστω και για ενα φεγγαρι?

----------


## Ellinis

για το 1968 δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά κάποια χρόνια πιο πριν σίγουρα προσεγγίζαν τα καράβια που κάνανε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Κέρκυρα. πχ ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη.

----------


## periplanomenos

ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ?

----------


## Rocinante

> ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ?


Καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας. Κανε υπομονη μεχρι αυριο ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει να ξερει κατι. Εμενα οταν πρωτογραφτικα μου βρηκαν πλοιο που δεν ηξερα ουτε πως το λεγανε:shock:

----------


## nautikos

> ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ?


Και γιατι να κανει υπομονη μεχρι αυριο φιλε rocinante, μπορει και σημερα να παρει αυτο που θελει!

Το *Δημητριος Μοιρας* φιλε μου δεν ειναι αλλο απο το γνωστο *Νονα Μαιρη* της ΣΑΟΣ :Wink: . Περισσοτερα στο αντιστοιχο thread και εδω.



Το *Δημητριος Μοιρας* στο _Αμπελακι Σαλαμινας_. _Copyright_ : *Andreas Wοrteler*

----------


## Rocinante

> Και γιατι να κανει υπομονη μεχρι αυριο φιλε rocinante, μπορει και σημερα να παρει αυτο που θελει!


Καλα ημουν σιγουρος με σας που εχω μπλεξει αλλα δεν ειδα και πολυ κοσμο σημερα και λεω ασε να ξημερωσει. Λαθος σκεψη γιατι παντα καποιο μελος του Nautilia.gr καραδοκει ασε που αυτο με την ωρα δεν παιζει γιατι εχουμε και υπερατλαντικα μελη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Queen Victoria

Λοιπόν, ύστερα από μια μικρή αναζήτηση ανακάλυψα πως το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" πράγματι δραστηριοποιόταν στη γραμμή Κυλλήνη - Ζάκυνθος αλλά έχει αλλάξει όνομα. Τώρα ονομάζεται "Νόνα Μαίρη" , ανήκει στη Saos Ferries και δραστηριοποιείται στη Σαμοθράκη. Σου παραθέτω δύο link. Το πρώτο έχει τα γενικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου και το δεύτερο συζήτηση στο forum για το "Νόνα Μαίρη" πλέον.. 
1) http://www.shippingdatabase.com/ship.php?shipid=122901
2) http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=51
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για την ιστορία αυτού του μικρού επιβατηγού με το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ που εδώ εικονίζεται στο ομόνυμο λιμάνι δίπλα στο ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ (πρ.Σαρωνίς) ?

rodos1.jpg

*Edit*: H απάντηση εδώ

----------


## dfs

ξερει κανεις τι απεγινε το catamaran II της ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΕ ξερω οτι το Ι κτυπησε στο ντοκο μπαινοντασ στο λιμανι του πειραια και το ΙΙ κατασχεθηκε απο την τραπεζα εκ τον υστερων τι εγιναν?????

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά βιντεοκασέτα, βρήκα το παρακάτω καρέ που νομίζω οτι είναι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αρχικά νόμισα πως το μαύρο πλοίο είναι το SEA WAVE όταν πρωτοήρθε αλλά μάλλον είναι κάποιο άλλο. 
Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;

unknown black.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ellinis,  είναι  το  ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ  του  Κουσουνιάδη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ellinis, είναι το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ του Κουσουνιάδη.


Aπρόσμενα γρήγορη απάντηση! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Έσπερε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σε μια παλιά βιντεοκασέτα, βρήκα το παρακάτω καρέ που νομίζω οτι είναι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αρχικά νόμισα πως το μαύρο πλοίο είναι το SEA WAVE όταν πρωτοήρθε αλλά μάλλον είναι κάποιο άλλο. 
> Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;


H τσιμινιερα στα αριστερα, σε ποιο να ανηκει αραγε?

----------


## Rocinante

Κοιτα που πηγε το ματι του :Very Happy: 
Λογικα θα πρεπει να ειναι απο τα καινουρια της εποχης εκεινης αν κρινω απο την "κοψια" του

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Κοιτα που πηγε το ματι του
> Λογικα θα πρεπει να ειναι απο τα καινουρια της εποχης εκεινης αν κρινω απο την "κοψια" του


 Εμ, εχτες ειχα κολλησει και δεν μπορουσα να το αναγνωρισω. Τελικα, ειναι ενα απο τα Ερως-Αφροδιτη-Αδωνις... Μηπως ειναι ο Αδωνις?? (Ασπρος φοντο με κατι σκουρο πανω του-Μπλε "Κ" ισως??? Μετα τη μετασκευη σε Ατλαντις, το "Κ" εγινε οσο ηταν το φουγαρο...) 

Τhanks για τη βοηθεια Rocinante!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και το σινιάλο του Ευθημιάδη αλλά δεν μου ταιριάζει το φουγάρο με κάποιο πλοίο του. Θα πω και εγώ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## Haddock

Κατατοπιστικός ο Ελληνίς. Μια και ζεστάναμε τις μηχανές, έχω δύο απορίες για τα μέλη του nautilia.

Δυο διαφορετικές φωτογραφίες, δύο διαφορετικά σκαριά. Η πρώτη φώτο είναι από τουριστικό οδηγό της Ελλάδας του 1980. 

Η λεζάντα της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας αναφέρεται σε φόρτωση του λεωφορείου στην Πάτρα του 1968. Η φωτογραφία είναι από ιστοσελίδα λεωφορείων Leyland.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο που περναει τον Ισθμο, μου θυμιζει ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ-ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ με τα σινιαλα του Ωναση (??). Οσο για το αλλο... Τι να πω... Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Finnpartner για το πλοίο του ισθμού. 
Τώρα για το άλλο, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε που βρίσκετε; Αυτό θα περιορίσει τις πιθανές εκδοχές. Ο καταπέλτης και τα 3 παραθυράκια από πάνω του θα μας βοηθήσουν να το βρούμε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για το αλλο, ειπε οτι βρισκεται στην Πατρα... Αλλα το 68 τι εφευγε απο εκει για Ιταλια?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για το αλλο, ειπε οτι βρισκεται στην Πατρα... Αλλα το 68 τι εφευγε απο εκει για Ιταλια?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Finnpartner 1966, το "Εγνατία" της ΕΛΜΕΣ και το "Αppia" της Adriatica είχαν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια από Πάτρα για Ιταλία το 1960 και το 1961, αντίστοιχα.
Βέβαια, το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι κανένα από αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## Haddock

Η λεζάντα ανέφερε το λιμάνι της Πάτρας του 1968 αλλά δεν διακρίνεται καθαρά αν όντως πρόκειται για την Πάτρα. Εκτός από τα δύο βαπόρια που προανέφερε ο Roi, υπήρχαν κάποια άλλα πλοία στη γραμμή της Αδριατικής το 1968;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπήρχαν τα πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη που τότε μεσορανούσε στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι  το  λεωφορείο  ξεμπαρκάρει  από  το  πρυμνιό  καταπέλτη  του  Ιταλικού  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  JACOPO  TINTORETTO  που  συνέδεε  την  εποχή  εκείνη  την  Πάτρα  με  την  Τεργέστη.

----------


## Ellinis

Και αφού ο Έσπερος έλυσε το "γόρδιο δεσμό" ας θυμηθούμε κάποια από τα πλοία που ταξίδευαν το 1968 Πάτρα-Ιταλία και δεν ήταν λίγα. Αρκετά από αυτά μάλιστα ξεκίναγαν από τον Πειραιά έπιαναν Πάτρα και συνήθως κατέληγαν στο Πρίντεζι.
Τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία έκαναν το 1968 τα:

Κάλυμνος
Κρήτη και Χανιά (ίσως να είχαν ήδη δέσει το 1968) 
Ατρεύς
Λήδρα, Ελεάννα και Σοφία

----------


## nautikos

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν υπηρξε γυρω στο _1968_ καποιο φερυ που να πιανει το λιμανι της _Πρεβεζας_, προερχομενο απο Βορειο ή Νοτιο Ιονιο, εστω και για ενα φεγγαρι?


Τελικα βρηκα σε ποιο πλοιο αναφερομουν. Προκειται για το *Liburnija* το οποιο εκτελουσε πλοες μεταξυ _Ελλαδας-Ιταλιας-Γιουγκοσλαβιας_ μεχρι τα τελη του '60.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το καράβι που φαίνεται να μετασκευάζεται στο Πέραμα αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ. 
Μπορεί κανείς να βάλει ένα χεράκι;

unknown.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Οcean Majesty δεν ειναι?

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν να έχεις δίκιο, η γέφυρα θυμίζει Ocean Majesty και η πλώρη το Κypros Star. 
Από τις πιο μακροχρόνιες μετασκευές που θυμάμαι, κράτησε -ίσως με διακοπές- από το 1989 ως το 1994.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαλα, τι κανανε τοσα χρονια?? Περιμενανε το σχεδιο Marshall? Απο που ειναι η φωτο?? Screen Caption?

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται πως κάποια προβληματάκια... κάποια στιγμή θυμάμαι δημοσιεύσεις στον τύπο όπου γινόντουσαν καταγγελίες για ύπαρξη αποθηκευμένου υγρού κλοφέν στο πλοίο.

Η εικόνα είναι πράγματι από screen caption από κλιπάκι της εποχής που παρουσίαζε το Πέραμα.

----------


## Haddock

Είχα δημοσιεύσει την εικόνα στο θέμα του SFII, αλλά σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία εκτός του Superferry II, διακρίνεται ένα πλοίο υπό μετασκευή. Μήπως είναι το Ocean Majesty;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Oχι, ειναι το MARCO POLO, ex ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN!! Aπ'οσο ξερω, η μετασκευη ειχε γινει εδω, αλλα δεν ειχα δει ποτε φωτο! Thanks Nick "Fisherman"! Aυτο που δεν μπορω να βρω ειναι ποιο ειναι το επιβατηγο στη στερια! Το Ευτυχια κατα τη μετασκευη, δεν πιστευω....

----------


## esperos

> Oχι, ειναι το MARCO POLO, ex ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN!! Aπ'οσο ξερω, η μετασκευη ειχε γινει εδω, αλλα δεν ειχα δει ποτε φωτο! Thanks Nick "Fisherman"! Aυτο που δεν μπορω να βρω ειναι ποιο ειναι το επιβατηγο στη στερια! Το Ευτυχια κατα τη μετασκευη, δεν πιστευω....


Έλα  Ιάλυσσε,  είναι  το  ΝΗΣΙΛΙΟΣ  που  η  μετεξέλιξη  του  σήμερα  είναι  το  AQUA JEWEL.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μα καλα, Linz, ποτε ξεκινησε η κατασκευη του?? Για αλλου αρχισε και για αλλου τελειωσε???

----------


## esperos

> Μα καλα, Linz, ποτε ξεκινησε η κατασκευη του?? Για αλλου αρχισε και για αλλου τελειωσε???


H ναυπήγηση  του  ξεκίνησε  το  1986  ως  κρουαζιερόπλοιο  2950  περίπου  κόρων  με  δυνατότητα  φιλοξενείας  80  επιβατών  και  εκτιμώμενο  κόστος  ναυπήγησης  τότε  25  εκατ.  $.  Στο  δρόμο  όμως  όλα  αυτά  εξατμίστηκαν  και  στην  συνέχεια  κατέληξε  αυτό  που  είναι  σήμερα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

A, καλααααα!! Σαν τον Ταϋγετο, μονο που το Aqua Jewel ταξιδευει σημερα! Δεν πηγε για σκραπ χωρις να εχει τελειωσει!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια και ανέφερες τον ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟ, στην ίδια φωτο του paroskayak, διακρίνεται η πρύμη του στην άκρη δίπλα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Kαι μια και ανέφερες τον ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟ, στην ίδια φωτο του paroskayak, διακρίνεται η πρύμη του στην άκρη δίπλα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.


Δεν το ξεχωριζω... Sorry!

----------


## Ellinis

E να βοηθήσουμε τότε.. εκεί κρύβεται

tayge.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> E να βοηθήσουμε τότε.. εκεί κρύβεται


Α, καλααααα... Εκει ΟΥΤΕ με σφαιρες δεν θα το εβλεπα!!! Το μπερδευα με το διπλανο και το κτιριο!!

----------


## Haddock

Το περιοδικό Αργώ του 1972 αναφέρεται σε πλοίο ΕΓ/ΟΓ κλειστού τύπου με το όνομα ΤΑΚΗΣ. Το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε;; στα ναυπηγεία του Ν. Σάββα με σχέδια Κουϊμάνη-Σιμόπουλου και ιδιοκτησίας Π. Οργιάνης ΑΝΕ. Έψαξα στο skolarikos αλλά δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί. Οι διαστάσεις του είναι παραπλήσιες του ¶ννα Λ., μετέπειτα Παπαδιαμάντης ΙΙ, αλλά μιλάμε για διαφορετικό πλοίο. Έχει κάποιο μέλος επιπρόσθετες πληροφορίες για το πλοίο και το ιστορικό του;;;

----------


## nickosps

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας...Το καλοκαίρι του 2000 είχαμε πάει οικογενειακώς στην ¶νδρο για μία βάπτιση και στην επιστροφή Δευτέρα πρωί το πλοίο με το οποίο ταξιδεύαμε παρουσίασε βλάβη στην μία μηχανή του με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίσουμε Ραφήνα με μία λιγότερη.Το μόνο που έχω συγκρατήσει είναι ότι ήταν "Express" και ήταν της Hellas Ferries.Μήπως ξέρετε να μου πείτε ποιό ήταν;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το 2000 για την τότε Hellas Ferries (σημερινή Hellenic Sea Ways ) ταξίδευε το "Εξπρές Πηνελόπη" (σημερινό "Πηνελόπη Α") και για κάποιο διάστημα είχε ταξιδέψει και το "Εξπρές Άδωνις" (πρώην "Δήμητρα", "Ναϊάς Εξπρές").
Περιστασιακά, είχαν περάσει και ένα-δυο άλλα πλοία.

----------


## nickosps

> Το 2000 για την τότε Hellas Ferries (σημερινή Hellenic Sea Ways ) ταξίδευε το "Εξπρές Πηνελόπη" (σημερινό "Πηνελόπη Α") και για κάποιο διάστημα είχε ταξιδέψει και το "Εξπρές ¶δωνις" (πρώην "Δήμητρα", "Ναϊάς Εξπρές").
> 
> 
> Περιστασιακά, είχαν περάσει και ένα-δυο άλλα πλοία.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Roi!! Το ένστικτό μου όμως με πάει και σε "Εξπρές Αθηνά".....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι ήταν και το "Εξπρές Αθηνά" (έμεινε αρκετά χρόνια στη γραμμή, με κάποια διαστήματα που έφευγε για άλλες γραμμές).
Εκείνη τη χρονιά, είχαν περάσει από τη Ραφήνα, για πολύ λίγο, ακόμα και το "Εξπρές ¶ρτεμις" και το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη".

----------


## Haddock

Δυο σπάνιες *φωτογραφίες* εμφανίζονται στο *ιστολόγιο* του George Robinson για το Pegasus του Ποταμιάνου ex. *PRINCESS ELIZABETH*. Δούλεψε με το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ την ίδια εποχή;;

----------


## Ellinis

> Δούλεψε με το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ την ίδια εποχή;;


To ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ αγοράστηκε το 1961 και το 1973 πήγε στη βόρεια θάλασσα ως κοιτώνας εργατών. Το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ταξίδεψε το 1953-1973. Οπότε για 12 χρόνια συνύπαρξαν.

----------


## Ellinis

Από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία, άγνωστου τίτλου, φαίνεται η παρακάτω πλώρη κάποιου καραβιού που ίσως ταξίδευε από Ραφήνα.

Ποιός μπορεί να βοηθήσει να το αναγνωρίσουμε;

rafina ferry.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτή η χαρακτηριστική κατασκευή στην πλώρη (αεραγωγοί :Wink:  υπήρχε σε παλιότερα πλοία, όπως το "'Εσπερος".
Φυσικά το πλοίο αυτό δεν είναι το "'Εσπερος", αλλά προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση πρέπει να βρίσκεται η απάντηση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία, άγνωστου τίτλου, φαίνεται η παρακάτω πλώρη κάποιου καραβιού που ίσως ταξίδευε από Ραφήνα.
> 
> Ποιός μπορεί να βοηθήσει να το αναγνωρίσουμε;
> 
> rafina ferry.jpg


Η φανταστική πλώρη του Παναγία Τήνου είναι,χωρίς αμφιβολία!Απλά καταπληκτική!!

----------


## Ellinis

Αλλού το ψάχναμε και αλλού το βρήκαμε και εκεί που έλεγα οτι αυτό δεν θα το βρούμε ήρθε η λύση.

Μαγεία θα ήταν το ταξίδεμα καθισμένος σε αυτήν την πλώρη...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

_Στην πολύ ωραία, όπως είπα και σε άλλο μηνυμά μου, εκδήλωση της περασμένης Κυριακής, μοιράστηκε στο τέλος ένα πολύ όμορφο βιβλίο, προσφορά της σχολής που μας φιλοξένησε. Τίτλος του "Πειραιάς, το ξεκίνημα". Στη σελ. 19, υπάρχουν δύο φωτογραφίες. Η κάτω φωτο απεικονίζει ένα πλοίο επιβατικό, μπορεί και κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή υπερωκεάνειο, που διακρίνεται στα αριστερά της φώτο. Επισυνάπτω και σκανάρισμα για όσους φίλους δεν ήρθαν ή δεν πήραν το βιβλίο._
_Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος γκουρού να αναγνωρίσει ποιο πλοίο είναι;_
άγνωστο2.jpg

----------


## esperos

> _Στην πολύ ωραία, όπως είπα και σε άλλο μηνυμά μου, εκδήλωση της περασμένης Κυριακής, μοιράστηκε στο τέλος ένα πολύ όμορφο βιβλίο, προσφορά της σχολής που μας φιλοξένησε. Τίτλος του "Πειραιάς, το ξεκίνημα". Στη σελ. 19, υπάρχουν δύο φωτογραφίες. Η κάτω φωτο απεικονίζει ένα πλοίο επιβατικό, μπορεί και κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή υπερωκεάνειο, που διακρίνεται στα αριστερά της φώτο. Επισυνάπτω και σκανάρισμα για όσους φίλους δεν ήρθαν ή δεν πήραν το βιβλίο._
> 
> _Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος γκουρού να αναγνωρίσει ποιο πλοίο είναι;_
> 
> άγνωστο2.jpg


Είναι  το  Ιταλικό  Y/K  CRISTOFORO  COLOMBO  ανταγωνιστής  τότε  των  δικών  μας  ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ  ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ  και  ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ  στην  γραμμή  Αμερικής.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία που μας παρέθεσε εδώ ο paroskayak από την ταινία «Μέχρι το πλοίο», διακρίνονται δύο πλοία που δεν έχω καταφέρει να αναγνωρίσω. 
Συγκεκριμένα το μαύρο πλοίο στο μέσο του πάνω μέρους της φωτογραφίας και το μεγάλο άσπρο πλοίο που είναι δεμένο μπροστά από το μαύρο και φαίνεται μόνο το πίσω μισό του.
Καμία ιδέα ποιά μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## esperos

> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία που μας παρέθεσε εδώ ο paroskayak από την ταινία «Μέχρι το πλοίο», διακρίνονται δύο πλοία που δεν έχω καταφέρει να αναγνωρίσω. 
> Συγκεκριμένα το μαύρο πλοίο στο μέσο του πάνω μέρους της φωτογραφίας και το μεγάλο άσπρο πλοίο που είναι δεμένο μπροστά από το μαύρο και φαίνεται μόνο το πίσω μισό του.
> Καμία ιδέα ποιά μπορεί να είναι;


Το  μαύρο  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τόμο της "Δομής" που αναφέρεται στην Αγκώνα, υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. 
Μου φαίνεται να είνα από τη δεκαετία του 60. Να είναι άραγε κάποιο καράβι που έκανε τότε Αγκώνα-Ελλάδα;

unknown at ancona.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα απόσπασμα από τις ειδήσεις του 1995, φαίνεται ένα σκαρί που διαλύεται δίπλα στα φλεγόμενα Vergina City και Vergina Treasure.

Το μόνο που απομένει είναι ένα κομματάκι στην πρύμνη απ'όπου καταλαβαίνει κανείς οτι κάποτε ήταν ένα φέρι. 
Φαίνεται σχετικά κοντό και φαρδύ. Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ αλλά η πρύμνη του διαλυόμενου δεν έχει ούτε την κλίση που είχε αυτή του ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ ούτε τις σκάλες στο πλάϊ. 
Για ΑΡΙΩΝ δεν μου φέρνει...
Τελικά ποιό θα μπορούσε να είναι;

scrapped ferry2.jpg

scrapped ferry3.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis, ας κάνουμε μια παρεμβολή στο ερώτημα που έχει θέσει και ας πάμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50, ή στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του'60.
Μέσα από την ταινία *"Το Κάθαρμα"* του Κώστα Ανδρίτσου, σε σενάριο του Νίκου Φώσκολου.
Πρωταγωνιστούν ο Γιώργος Φούντας, η Μάρω Κοντού, ο Στέφανος Στρατηγός, κ.ά.

Στην ταινία υπάρχουν ωραιότατα πλάνα από τον παλιό Πειραιά.

Ας δούμε δύο σκηνές.
Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ένα πλοίο, μάλλον του Τυπάλδου, να βγαίνει από τον Πειραιά.
Το πλάνο είναι νωρίς το πρωΐ και για' αυτό δεν φαίνεται καλά.
Στο πλοίο αυτό ταξίδευε ο Γιώργος Φούντας.

Πειραιάς 10.jpg

Πειραιάς Ι.jpg

Στο δεύτερο καρέ βλέπουμε ένα πλοίο του Τυπάλδου και ένα ακόμα πλοίο στα αριστερά της εικόνας.
Το πλοίο του Τυπάλδου πρέπει να είναι το "Αιγαίον", ή το "Αγγέλικα"
Υπάρχουν ακόμα αρκετές.

Σε πλοίο του Τυπάλδου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Roi, στις 2 πρώτες το καράβι που βγαίνει από το λιμάνι μου φαίνεται για ενα απο τα ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ή ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Ίσως επι εποχής Νομικού.
Στην τρίτη, το άσπρο πλοίο στα αριστερά είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη που ξεχωρίζει από το αεροδυναμικό φουγάρο. Για το μαύρο και εγώ θα πω ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Μια ακόμα σκηνή από την ίδια ταινία.
Στην ταινία *"Το Κάθαρμα"* σε σκηνοθεσία του Κώστα Ανδρίτσου, σε σενάριο του Νίκου Φώσκολου και με πρωταγωνιστές τον Γιώργο Φούντα, τη Μάρω Κοντού, τον Στέφανο Στρατηγό, κ.ά.
Εδώ βλέπουμε μια επικίνδυνη συνάντηση μπροστά από ένα όμορφο πλοίο.
Να υποθέσω "Αγαμέμνων" ή "Αχιλλεύς";

Αν τελικά είναι κάποιο απ' αυτά, θα ήταν καλό να μεταφερθούν στα αντίστοιχα θέματα.

Επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κάποιο από τα δύο. Βλέπω και τις ράγες στο ντόκο που νομίζω υπήρχαν στον χώρο που δένανε τότε τα φορτηγά καράβια. Άρα σε φορτηγό θα πόνταρα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο αγγλικών των σχολών ΕΝ της δεκαετίας του '60 και δέιχνει μια γέφυρα που πιθανολογώ ότι είναι από ποστάλι. 

Έχετε καμιά ιδέα ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι;

NavBridge1.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Μπράβο στον Roi που ξετρύπωσε ένα ακόμη φιλμ γεμάτο εικόνες από το παρελθόν. Τις περισσότερες φορές, αυτές οι ταινίες διαθέτουν πλήθος καταγραφών από τις δεκαετίες του 1950 και 1960. Η προσπάθεια συλλογής υλικού συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο αγγλικών των σχολών ΕΝ της δεκαετίας του '60 και δέιχνει μια γέφυρα που πιθανολογώ ότι είναι από ποστάλι. 
> 
> Έχετε καμιά ιδέα ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> NavBridge1.jpg


Δεν υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη για τη γέφυρα παραπάνω; Από ποιο πλοίο μπορέι να είναι;

----------


## Ellinis

Παναγιώτη, και έμενα μου "κάνει" για γέφυρα υπερωκεάνειου. Αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να την ταυτοποιήσω με κάποιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of Piraeus in the late 1960s. Do you recognize the ships?

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Postcard of Piraeus in the late 1960s. Do you recognize the ships?



As I can see, the fist large ship, is the NERAIDA. Further on the right, I think I can see the funnel o EPIRUS, and next to it, the large funnel of MEDITERRANEAN. There is another Epirotiki ship on the side of MEDITERRANEAN, but I cannot recognize it.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

H παραπάνω φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas θυμίζει μία φωτογραφία που πρέπει να έχουμε ανεβάσει, μόνο που είναι τραβηγμένη από άλλη οπτική γωνία.

Το πλοίο του Τυπάλδου μπορεί να είναι το "Mediterranean".
Από του Αργοσαρωνικού, πρέπει να διακρίνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, το Πίνδος.
Θα την συγκρίνουμε με την άλλη στην οποία φαίνονται τα πλοία από μπροστά.

Περιμένουμε να ταυτοποιήσουμε ακόμα και τα δύο παραπάνω πλοία στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## esperos

> Postcard of Piraeus in the late 1960s. Do you recognize the ships?


I  can  see  NERAIDA,  SEMIRAMIS,  MEDITERRANEAN,  HERMES,  AEGAEON  and  in  the  background  EKATERINI.

----------


## aegina

Roi to prwto einai to NERAIDA,to masaio isws to XARA kai to trito opws eipes to PINDOS. :Very Happy:

----------


## aegina

Zitw sygnomi Roi to mesaio den einai to XARA.Koitaxa ti foto kalitera kai mou einai agnwsto  :Confused:  fainetai ka8ara oti ekei einai tessera ploia tou sarwnikou.Sigoura to trito einai to PINDOS alla ta alla dio den ta gnorizw,einai sigouro oti i foto einai tou `65  :Confused: .Nomizw oti einai pio palia... :Confused:

----------


## aegina

Paratirissa kati: To teleutaio ploio exei to V sima sto fougaro tou mipws prokoite gia to KALAMARA tis oikogeneias VATIKIOTI :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

> I can see NERAIDA, SEMIRAMIS, MEDITERRANEAN, HERMES, AEGAEON and in the background EKATERINI.


Για να βοηθήσω στην αναγνώριση έκανα το παρακάτω κολπάκι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

untitled2.jpg

Λοιπόν με κόκκινο του Σαρωνικού, 1: Νεράϊδα, 2: Πίνδος, 3: με πολύ επιφύλαξη Κύκνος; , 4: Καλαμάρα.
Τα μεγαλύτερα, 1: Σεμίραμις (πριν τη μετασκευή), 2: Μediterranean, 3: Ερμής. Το φουγάρο του Αικατερίνη ίσα που φαίνεται πιο πίσω, και κάπου εκεί πρέπει να εντόπισε ο έσπερος το Αιγαίον.

Την ίδια μέρα τα πλοία είχαν φωτογραφηθεί και από άλλη οπτική γονία, που την εχω δει σε φυλλάδιο του 
ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas ανεβάσαμε εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...837#post166837

Σ' αυτήν την φωτογραφία βλέπουμε, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, το "Πίνδος", το "Κύκνος" και το "Καλαμάρας".
Από αυτήν τη φωτογραφία λείπει το "Νεράϊδα".

Πιθανόν, να έχουν τραβηχτεί τη ίδια ημέρα.
Στη λεζάντα του περιοδικού *"ΑΡΓΩ"* αναφέρεται ότι η φωτογραφία του παραπάνω συνδέσμου έχει τραβηχτεί στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50.

Μάλλον, ο φίλος aegina έχει δίκιο για τη χρονολογία.
Αν στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία εικονίζεται το "Ερμής" της Ηπειρωτικής, έχω την εντυπωση ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι πέρα του 1960.

----------


## esperos

> Μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas ανεβάσαμε εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...837#post166837
> 
> Σ' αυτήν την φωτογραφία βλέπουμε, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, το "Πίνδος", το "Κύκνος" και το "Καλαμάρας".
> Από αυτήν τη φωτογραφία λείπει το "Νεράϊδα".
> 
> Πιθανόν, να έχουν τραβηχτεί τη ίδια ημέρα.
> Στη λεζάντα του περιοδικού *"ΑΡΓΩ"* αναφέρεται ότι η φωτογραφία του παραπάνω συνδέσμου έχει τραβηχτεί στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50.
> ...


Σωστά  Roi!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου είναι δεμένα τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού είναι σίγουρα πριν απο το 1960. Προσέξτε το Νεράϊδα με το κατάρτι μπροστά από την γέφυρα, πάνω από το πλωριό σαλόνι. Το 1960-61 αφαιρέθηκε και ένα μικρότερο πήρε την θέση του πίσω από την γέφυρα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη, μάλλον, λίγο μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
Υπάρχει μία ακόμα λήψη από την περίφημη εκείνη ημέρα.
Έχει δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό "ΑΡΓΩ" (τεύχος: 446, Μάϊος 2003).
Η λεζάντα αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά:
_"Ο Πειραιάς τη δεκαετία του '50 με τα ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής και το "Νεράϊδα" σε πρώτο πλάνο"_

Διακρίνεται καθαρά η σκάλα του "Πίνδος", το φουγάρο του "Κύκνος", το φουγάρο και η πρύμνη του "Καλαμάρας", το φουγάρο από ένα πλοίο του Καβουνίδη (έχει αναφερθεί ότι μπορεί να είναι το "Αικατερίνη") και άλλα πολλά. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Το κυνήγι θησαυρού συνεχίζεται.... 

Αιγηνίτικα πλοία.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη, μάλλον, λίγο μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
> Υπάρχει μία ακόμα λήψη από την περίφημη εκείνη ημέρα.
> Έχει δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό "ΑΡΓΩ" (τεύχος: 446, Μάϊος 2003).
> Η λεζάντα αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά:
> _"Ο Πειραιάς τη δεκαετία του '50 με τα ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής και το "Νεράϊδα" σε πρώτο πλάνο"_
> 
> Διακρίνεται καθαρά η σκάλα του "Πίνδος", το φουγάρο του "Κύκνος", το φουγάρο και η πρύμνη του "Καλαμάρας", το φουγάρο από ένα πλοίο του Καβουνίδη (έχει αναφερθεί ότι μπορεί να είναι το "Αικατερίνη") και άλλα πολλά. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Το κυνήγι θησαυρού συνεχίζεται.... 
> ...


Roi,  πως  φυτρώσανε  τόσα  φουγάρα ;
Ας  τα  αριθμήσει  ο  Ellinis  να  τους  δώσουμε  ένα  όνομα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Έσπερε, η γωνία της λήψης είναι πολύ καλή και μας παρουσιάζει ένα δάσος από φουγάρα.
Στις "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά" υπάρχουν και οι λήψεις που αναδεικνύουν τις πλώρες των πλοίων.

Με ποιο από τα πλοία της φωτογραφίας θα προτιμούσε, άραγε, ο καθένας να ταξιδέψει;
Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους.

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε Έσπερε, η γωνία της λήψης είναι πολύ καλή και μας παρουσιάζει ένα δάσος από φουγάρα.
> Στις "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά" υπάρχουν και οι λήψεις που αναδεικνύουν τις πλώρες των πλοίων.
> 
> Με ποιο από τα πλοία της φωτογραφίας θα προτιμούσε, άραγε, ο καθένας να ταξιδέψει;
> Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους.


Εγώ  αν  και  έχω  ταξιδέψει  με  κάποια  από  αυτά,  θα  ταξίδευα  με  εκείνο εκεί  στο  βάθος  με  το *Τ * στο  φουγάρο  που  λέγεται  *ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ*!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το αετήσιο μάτι του Έσπερου διαπέρασε το πυκνό δάσος από τα φουγάρα και ξετρύπωσε το πλοίο του Τόγια.
Προσωπικά θα τα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω με όλα.
Ας πούμε για αρχή το "Δέσποινα".

----------


## Naias II

Μια ερώτηση: Η ατμοπλοΐα Νομικού έχει καμιά σχέση με τη μετέπειτα Nomicos Lines  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

> Roi, πως φυτρώσανε τόσα φουγάρα ;
> Ας τα αριθμήσει ο Ellinis να τους δώσουμε ένα όνομα.


Δέκα πέντε φουγάρα μέτρησα! και να και το σχετικό εικαστικό...

untitled2.jpg
Τα 1 ως 4 του Σαρωνικού τα έχουμε βρει.
Τα 1-3 επίσης. 
Το 4 πρέπει να ανήκει στο ΤΕΤΗ/ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ. Απο φωτο που έχω δεί είχε το "Α" του σινιάλου πιο φαρδύ και εδώ έτσι φαίνεται.
Το 5 πρέπει να ανήκει στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, το 6 σε κάποιο μικρό του Τυπάλδου είτε το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ είτε το ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ.
Το 7 που ίσα διακρίνεται μου φαίνεται για το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.
Το 8,9 και 11 τα μαρτύρησε ο έσπερος και είναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια, το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΚΗ και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
Μας έμεινε το 10 που προσωπικά δεν αναγνωρίζω.

Και πιο θα διάλεγα εγώ; Πως να διαλέξω μόνο ένα... θα πω το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στην φωτογραφία του Roi Baudoin από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην δεκαετία 50, φαίνονται δεμένες 3-4 θαλαμηγοί.

----------


## esperos

> Δέκα πέντε φουγάρα μέτρησα! και να και το σχετικό εικαστικό...
> 
> untitled2.jpg
> Τα 1 ως 4 του Σαρωνικού τα έχουμε βρει.
> Τα 1-3 επίσης. 
> Το 4 πρέπει να ανήκει στο ΤΕΤΗ/ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ. Απο φωτο που έχω δεί είχε το "Α" του σινιάλου πιο φαρδύ και εδώ έτσι φαίνεται.
> Το 5 πρέπει να ανήκει στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, το 6 σε κάποιο μικρό του Τυπάλδου είτε το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ είτε το ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ.
> Το 7 που ίσα διακρίνεται μου φαίνεται για το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.
> Το 8,9 και 11 τα μαρτύρησε ο έσπερος και είναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια, το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΚΗ και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
> ...


Πρόσεξε  όμως,    θα  μπείς  στον  κόπο  να  ξεσκεπάσεις  το  φουγάρο  του,  που  είναι  σκεπασμένο  με  μουσαμά,  για  να  ξεκινήσετε  το  ταξίδι  σου;

----------


## Ellinis

Oυπς.. την πατησα, ok έρχομαι και εγώ με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ για να τα πούμε και εν πλώ!

Το 10 λες να ήταν επιβατηγό ή κάποιο μπανκεράδικο;

----------


## esperos

> Oυπς.. την πατησα, ok έρχομαι και εγώ με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ για να τα πούμε και εν πλώ!
> 
> Το 10 λες να ήταν επιβατηγό ή κάποιο μπανκεράδικο;


To  10  είναι  και  για  μένα  αίνιγμα  δύο  γραμμές  στο  φουγάρο;  Πάντως  είναι  πλευρισμένο  Τζελέπη  μάλλον  Ε/Γ  πρέπει  να  είναι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/00.php βρήκα πληροφορίες για τρία καράβια της Adriatica di Navigazione, που ως πρώην Ελληνικά, αποτελούσαν λάφυρα πολέμου. 
*Calliope* 
Έτος ναυπήγησης 1890
Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα 
Ενοικίαση στις 13. Ιουλίου 1943 στη Societa Italo - Greca METAPONTO με έδρα την Αθήνα. 
Συγκοινωνία μεταξύ Κέρκυρας - Κεφαλλονιάς - Ιθάκης - Ζακύνθου.
Στις 18. Απριλίου 1944 επιστροφή στις Ελληνικές Αρχές. 
36-calliope.jpg 
*Α**sti* 
Έτος ναυπήγησης 1912
Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα 
Πρώην όνομα <<MEIETOS VENEZIANOS>>
Παράδοση στους Ιταλούς, στη Μασσαλία, στις 20. Φεβρουαρίου 1943. 
Αυτοβύθιση στη Γένοβα. 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη φωτογραφία ... 
*Trieste* 
Έτος ναυπηγήσεως 1909
Μήκος 75 μέτρα
Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα

Πρώην όνομα <<Πολέμης>>. 
Παράδοση στην Adriatica στις 30. Ιουλίου 1943 στην Τουλώνη. 
Με την Ιταλική συνθηκολόγηση το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943, το πλοίο πέρασε στα χέρια του Γερμανικού στρατού. 
43-trieste.jpg 
Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία θα ήταν άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/00.php βρήκα πληροφορίες για τρία καράβια της Adriatica di Navigazione, που ως πρώην Ελληνικά, αποτελούσαν λάφυρα πολέμου. 
> Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία θα ήταν άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη!!!


This is incredible... Where has our small group arrived in such a short time!!!
I will try to help

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> This is incredible... Where has our small group arrived in such a short time!!!
> I will try to help

----------


## Ellinis

> *Trieste*
> 
> Έτος ναυπηγήσεως 1909
> Μήκος 75 μέτρα
> Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα 
> Πρώην όνομα <<Πολέμης>>. 
> Παράδοση στην Adriatica στις 30. Ιουλίου 1943 στην Τουλώνη. 
> Με την Ιταλική συνθηκολόγηση το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943, το πλοίο πέρασε στα χέρια του Γερμανικού στρατού.
> 
> ...


Για το ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣ βρήκα απο το miramar οτι ήταν φορτηγό. Απο το warsailors βρήκα οτι είχε κατασχεθεί απο τους Γάλλους του Vichy στο Dakar -προφανώς το 1941- και το είχαν μετανομάσει ΜΑURE. Δεν αναφέρουν μετανομασία σε ΤRIESTE αλλά αυτοβύθιση το 1944 στη Γαλλία. Ίσως οι Ιταλοί να είχαν σκοπό να το επισκευάσουν αλλά να μην τα κατάφεραν, όπως συνέβη και πολλά άλλα γαλλικά σκαριά που έπεσαν στα χέρια τους το 1943.

----------


## avenger

> Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/00.php βρήκα πληροφορίες για τρία καράβια της Adriatica di Navigazione, που ως πρώην Ελληνικά, αποτελούσαν λάφυρα πολέμου. 
> *Calliope* 
> Έτος ναυπήγησης 1890
> Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα 
> Ενοικίαση στις 13. Ιουλίου 1943 στη Societa Italo - Greca METAPONTO με έδρα την Αθήνα. 
> Συγκοινωνία μεταξύ Κέρκυρας - Κεφαλλονιάς - Ιθάκης - Ζακύνθου.
> Στις 18. Απριλίου 1944 επιστροφή στις Ελληνικές Αρχές. 
> 36-calliope.jpg 
> *Α**sti* 
> ...


Εξαιρετική η ανάρτησή σου φίλε appia1978.Ευχαριστούμε νάσαι καλά...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/00.php βρήκα πληροφορίες για τρία καράβια της Adriatica di Navigazione, που ως πρώην Ελληνικά, αποτελούσαν λάφυρα πολέμου. 
> *Α**sti* 
> Έτος ναυπήγησης 1912
> Λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία άγνωστα 
> Πρώην όνομα <<MEIETOS VENEZIANOS>>
> Παράδοση στους Ιταλούς, στη Μασσαλία, στις 20. Φεβρουαρίου 1943. 
> Αυτοβύθιση στη Γένοβα. 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη φωτογραφία ...  Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία θα ήταν άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη!!!


Well, our friend Franco Prevato has posted now additional information  about _Asti_ i.e., _Meletios vVenezianos_!  http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/40.php

Built in 1912, 542 tons, single screw




> La nave _ASTI_ gi&#224; *MEIETOS VENEZIANOS* _(Peppas NB: it is Meletios Venezianos)_ di propriet&#224; greca, fu presa in consegna dalle Autorit&#224; italiane e consegnata all'Adriatica, nel porto di MARSIGLIA, il 20 febbraio 1943.  In quel porto rimase in sosta fino al 20 giugno, quando poi part&#236;, alla volta di GENOVA, vuota di carico e con sola scorta militare.  A Genova arriv&#242; il 22 e vi rimase fino all'8 settembre. Il giorno dopo, la nave fu occupata dalle forze armate tedesche. L'equipaggio fu immediatamente sbarcato e non fu internato nei campi di concentramento, contrariamente ad altre circostanze, tutti poterono quindi rientrare alle proprie residenze. 
> 
> _Si presume che l'ASTI sia stata portata ad affondare in prossimit&#224; delle bocche di porto._


The last sentence says it clearly: It is presumed that _Asti_ was forced to sink in the proximity of the entrance of the port (of Genoa)

And here is the sad photo

Asti 1940.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Well, our friend Franco Prevato has posted now additional information  about _Asti_ i.e., _Meletios Venezianos_!  http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/40.php
> 
> Built in 1912, 542 tons, single screw


I think I have some further information on *Meletios Venezianos* (later _Asti_)

_Miramar_ lists her as having been launched as *Rio Jamary* on February 15, 1911 and completed at Smith's Dock in South Bank, Middlesborough on February 1912. But the shipyard itself has her completed in June 1911. http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/smit...jamary1911.htm  She had a length of 44.3 m, width of 9.2 m and 307 tons. The first owner was the R Pollock Sons & Co Ltd of Manaos, Brazil, for service on the Amazon river! The Pollocks had the Apex Tire & Rubber Co in the USA, among other business.  By the way, _Rio Jamary_ is a tributary of the Madeira, which in turn is a tributary of Amazon at the level of the city of Rodania several hundred miles west/south west of Manaos. It is not clear if teh ship went all the way there!

She seems to have been renamed *Excellencia* in 1913. She was bought by _E. Logothetopoulos_ of Nauplion in 1920 and named *Sia*. Then in 1938 she was bought by _P&A Venetzianos_ and named *Meletios Venetzianos* (not surprising that the Italians spelled this name as Venezianos). Now, I must admit that I  have never come across Sia or Meletios Venetzianos as passenger ships... But the book _The History of Greek-Owned Shipping_, by _Gerlina Harlaftis_ mentions (p. 378) a P&A Venetzianos company having one steamship of (guess what) 423 tons!

_Franco Prevato_ has given her story once she passed to _Adriatica_ during World War II and was named _Asti_. But her sinking in the Genoa port (see photo before) was not her end. Presumably, she was removed and repaired after World War II and was used by the _Venetzianos company_ until 1952. Miramar has her deleted in 1964!

And now for the ultimate maritime trivia question: Ask your friends "_Which Greek passenger ship was working the Amazon line before coming to Greece?_"

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια νεα καρτ-ποστάλ για τη συλλογή μου από ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι, εδώ στη γειτονιά  :Very Happy: 

Πριν το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο στην Κέρκυρα. Ελπίζω κάποιος να γνωρίζει το πλοίο, για να μπορέσω να την ταξινομήσω ανάλογα  :Wink: 
Corfu_1930 Kopie.jpg

 Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## starce

Appia78 to plio afto prepi na inai ena germanico '' Cap .......'' prepi na to kitakso kala.

----------


## starce

Appia 1978, kalimera. To plio sth photo inai ths Hamburg South American Line. 
Inai ena apo Monte Olivia,Monte Cervantes,Monte Pascoal,Monte Rosa, Monte Sarmiento. Distixos inai didima kai den ksero na soy po pio inai. To mono poy mporh na mas voithish inai h epoxi ths photo.

----------


## Ellinis

Για το πλοίο στην Κέρκυρα θα συμφωνήσω με τον starce, είναι ένα από τα Monte- . Κάνανε ταξίδια μεταξύ Αμβούργο-Νοτια Αμερική αλλά και κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## Appia_1978

@Starce
Grazie! Από πίσω γράφει με μολύβι 1930 (πιστεύω, δε φαίνεται καλά)

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τα χρώματα στα φουγάρα των πλοίων της Ηπειρωτικής/Νέας Ηπειρωτικής.

Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα, ότι τα αρχικά χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής Ατμοπλοϊας (Γ. Ποταμιάνος) πριν το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο ήταν:

Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο

Μετά το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο, η εταιρεία χωρίστηκε στην Ηπειρωτική (Epirotiki Lines-Α. Ποταμιάνος) και στη Νέα Ηπειρωτική (Π. Ποταμιάνος). *Αυτό έγινε αμέσως ή συνυπήρξανε και οι τρεις εταιρείες;*

Τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής γίνανε μπλε με το Βυζαντινό σταυρό ενώ της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής παρέμειναν τα παλιά προπολεμικά. 

Τακτοποιώντας όμως τώρα τις φωτογραφίες μου διαπίστωσα, ότι το Σεμίραμις που ανήκε στην Ηπειρωτική, είχε τα χρώματα της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής! *Γιατί;*

Επίσης, μια άλλη απορία που έχω, σχετίζεται με την Potamianos Lines. Πριν από λίγο είχα ανεβάσει μια μπροσούρα της εν λόγω εταιρείας. Βλέποντας τα πλοία που αναφέρει, υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για τη Νέα Ηπειρωτική. *Αληθεύει αυτό; Χρησιμοποιούσε το* *Potamianos** Lines** ως εμπορική ονομασία;*

Ξέρω, ότι κάτι παρόμοιο είχα ξαναρωτήσει πριν από μερικούς μήνες ... Πίστευα, ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Αντί αυτού όμως, για μένα προσωπικά, μεγάλωσε ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Appia_1978 προσωπικά δεν έχω ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το πως προέκυψε η "Νέα Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊα". Θα σου μεταφέρω λοιπόν όσα γνωρίζω μόνο: 
Η Νέα Ηπειρωτική λοιπόν προέκυψε τη δεκαετία του 50 και προωθήθηκε με την εμπορική ονομασία Potamianos Lines (δες εδω) αλλά και Potamianos Ionian Lines (εδω). Το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ όταν ναυάγησε φαινοταν υπο πλοιοκτησία της Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας τη διαχείρηση της οποίας είχαν ο Πέτρος και ο Φοκίων Ποταμιάνος. Η Νέα Ηπειρωτική έκλεισε λόγω πτώχευσης το 1973.

Τα σινιάλα της Νέας και της Ηπειρωτικής του Τάσου Ποταμιάνου (μετέπειτα Epirotiki Cruises) φαίνεται πως ήταν κοινά για τη δεκαετία του 50. Ο Τάσος Ποταμιάνος πρέπει να τα άλλαξε στα μπλέ με κίτρινο σταυρό με την έλευση των ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και ΕΡΜΗΣ.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησαν τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα φίλε Ελληνίς!

Βεβαίως και μπορώ να αρχίσω κάτι με τις πληροφορίες σου. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Προσπάθησα στα γρήγορα (πολύ γρήγορα ...) να συνοψίσω και να καταμερίσω τα γνωστά πλοία στις τρεις επιμέρους εταιρείες. Σίγουρα έχω πολλά λάθη και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια.

*Epirotiki* *Lines** (**A**.* *Potamianos**) >1945-1997*
_Φουγάρο: Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο_ _>1945__-1961_
_Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό 1961-1997_

Adria 1937 UK Leinster 1968-1969, 1969-1979 Odysseus 
Apollon 1973 J Wakashio Maru 1992-1995 
Argonaut 1929 D Orion 1965-2003
Atlas 1951 NL Ryndam 1973-1986
Hermes 1916 S Jupiter 1955-1960 
Hermes 1930 UK Princess Joan 1961-1974 
Hermes 1956 YU Jugoslavija 1976-1997
Homeric Renaissance 1966 F Renaissance 1977-1978, 1978-1997 World Renaissance
Jason 1965 I Eros 1967-1997
Jupiter 1961 F Moledet 1970-1988 
Mistral II 1971 I La Valletta 1989-1997
Neptune 1955 DK Meteor 1971-2001 (Zephiros 1971?)
Oceanos 1953 F Jean Laborde 1975-1991 
Odysseus 1962 ES Princesa Isabel 1988-1997
Olympic 1961 UK Empress of Canada 1993-1994, 1994-1997 Apollon
Olympic 1956 UK Empress of Britain 1994-1997
Orpheus 1952 UK Irish Coast 1968-1969, 1969 Semiramis II, 1969-1970 Achilleus, 1970-1980 Apollo XI, 1980-1981 Apollo 11
Pallas Athena 1951 F Flandre 1992-1994 
Pegasus 1930 UK Princess Elizabeth 1961-1973 
Pegasus 1975 F Svea Corona 1987-1991 
Pindos II 1907 UK Maid of Honour 1949-1965, ex Epirotiki Atmopl.
Semiramis 1935 UK Calabar 1953-1979 
Theseus 1948 UK Munster 1968-1969, 1969-1997 Orpheus
Triton 1971 NL Cunard Adventurer 1991-1997

*Epirotiki Atmoploia (G. Potamianos) …-1952* 
_Φουγάρο: Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο_ _…__-1952_

Adrias 1893 UK Magic 1948-1951 (Attiki 1947?)
Elvira 1898 UK Greta 1927-1941 
Fokion 1910 I Sarajevo 1931-1941 
Georgios Potamianos 1913 B Glenrazan 1939-1952 
Kefallinia 1902-
Kimon 1904 F Numidia 1931-1937
Petros 1892 D Hungaria 1927-1941
Pindos 1907 UK Maid of Honour 1947-1949, to Epirotiki Lines
Popi 1880 UK Catarina 1920-1935, 1935-1940 Epiros
Sacra Famila 1892- 
Tassos 1891 UK Oriental 1923-1941 

*Nea Epirotiki/Potamianos Lines/Potamianos and Ionian Lines (F. & P. Potamianos) 1952-1973* 
_Φουγάρο: Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο 1952-1973_

Adrias 1943 C HMS Persian 1957-…, …-1961 Athinai
Aegeus 1929 N Oslo 1959-1965, 1965-1966 Kefallinia
Atreus 1914 DK Aarlborghus 1958-1968 
Epiros 1947 UK Toward 1962-1970 
Kolokotronis 1952 I NEW 1952-1971

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προσπάθησα στα γρήγορα (πολύ γρήγορα ...) να συνοψίσω και να καταμερίσω τα γνωστά πλοία στις τρεις επιμέρους εταιρείες. Σίγουρα έχω πολλά λάθη και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια.
> 
> *Epirotiki* *Lines** (**A**.* *Potamianos**) >1945-1997*
> _Φουγάρο: Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο_ _>1945__-1961_
> _Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό 1961-1997_
> 
> 
> *Epirotiki Atmoploia (G. Potamianos) …-1952* 
> _Φουγάρο: Κίτρινο-¶σπρο-Μπλε με Βυζαντινό σταυρό-¶σπρο-Κίτρινο_ _…__-1952_
> ...


This comprehensive listing of ships is much appreciated. Was there ever a Greek book about the Potamianos published?  i do not mean the small, superficial 2-3 page summaries on the Web...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά είναι η λίστα που έφτιαξες με μια διόρθωση και δύο-τρεις προσθήκες: 

Το Atreus 1914 DK Aarlborghus 1958-1968 ήταν της Ηπειρωτικής του Α.Ποταμιάνου και όχι της "Νέας". Στις μπροσούρες που έχουμε στο θέμα του αναφέρει "Epirotiki Lines" και όχι "Potamianos Lines".

Πραγματικά το ΝΕΡΤUNE ονομάστηκε ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ για ένα φεγγάρι.

Για το ΑΤΤΙΚΗ/ΑΔΡΙΑΣ ανέβασα μια διαφήμιση δρομολογίων του από την Ηπειρωτική ως ΑΤΤΙΚΗ, αλλά τα στοιχεία μας λένε για ιδιοκτησία Βεργωτή. Ίσως να ήταν οι πράκτορες οι Ποταμιάνοι και το 1948 να το αγόρασαν.

Και να προσθέσουμε τα ΕL GRECO και ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι της Epirotiki Lines,
και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ της Potamianos Ionian Lines που συνέχισε για τον υιο του Πέτρου, Γεώργιο που σήμερα έχει την Arcalia.

Για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ έχω τους ενδιασμούς μου για το αν συνέχισε στους Ποταμιάνους και μετά το '50, και εκεί μπλέκει και ένα πλοίο-φάντασμα... Θα ανεβάσω τους προβληματισμούς μου αργότερα σήμερα.
Τέλος το Georgios Potamianos 1913 B Glenrazan ήταν φορτηγό.

Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο για την Ηπειρωτική.

----------


## Ellinis

Μάρκο, δες εδώ για το πλοίο "φάντασμα" ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και τη πιθανότητα το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ να ονομάστηκε και ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά Ελληνίς και Νίκο!

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αυτές τις μέρες πολύ χρόνο για να ψάξω σε βάθος ...
Πάντως, εάν σας βοηθάει, μπορώ να αποκλείδω το γεγονός ότι ταξίδευε στα νιάτα του μεταξύ Ιρλανδίας και Αγγλίας. Έχω μια τρίτομη συλλογή με τα πλοία από το 1800 περίπου μέχρι σήμερα που δραστηριοποιούνται εκεί και δε βρήκα κανένα Κόνιτσα ή Πίνδος (ΙΙ)  :Wink: 

Κάτι άλλο ακόμη, ξανακοιτώντας τις μπροσούρες που έχουμε ανεβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα, ότι το Αιγεύς ταξίδευε το 1959 για την Ηπειρωτική και πέρασε το 1960 στη Νέα Ηπειρωτική.

----------


## Ellinis

Με το φίλο roi, εντοπίσαμε την παρακάτω φωτο της δεκαετίας 70 από το Πέραμα που υποψιαζόμασε οτι ανήκει σε κάποιο επιβατηγό. Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;

unkne1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Με το φίλο roi, εντοπίσαμε την παρακάτω φωτο της δεκαετίας 70 από το Πέραμα που υποψιαζόμασε οτι ανήκει σε κάποιο επιβατηγό. Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> unkne1.jpg


Καποιο αλλο στοιχειο υπαρχει? Περιοχη μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις? Δεν ειναι new build. Μαλλον για δεξαμενισμο θα ειναι. Στην Αρχη σκεφτηκα Aquarious, αλλα δεν ειχε τετοιες βαρδιολες και πλωρη. Δυσκολα μας βαζεις Lurline!!

----------


## Ellinis

Εμ στα δύσκολα σε θέλω! Κάπου στο Πέραμα είναι, όχι όμως προς Ναυσί γιατί απέναντι νομίζω πως ξεχωρίζω την Κυνόσουρα.

----------


## cpt babis

> Με το φίλο roi, εντοπίσαμε την παρακάτω φωτο της δεκαετίας 70 από το Πέραμα που υποψιαζόμασε οτι ανήκει σε κάποιο επιβατηγό. Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> unkne1.jpg


 Παναγια Τηνου ισως?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το Παναγια Τηνου ηρθε το 1979-1980. Αυτο που δεν πιστευω, ειναι οτι εκανε δεξαμενισμο σε καρναγιο. Λογικα, στου Βασιλειαδη θα πηγαινε. Παντως, για καποιο λογο, στην αρχη, κι εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα, οταν ειδα τις βαρδιολες (Ας με συγχωρεσουν οι λατρεις του ομωνυμου πλοιου). Oμως, αυτη δεν ειναι η πλωρη του Παναγια Τηνου, και τα φινιστρινια, δεν εφταναν τοσο μπροστα. Δες εδω.

----------


## cpt babis

> Το Παναγια Τηνου ηρθε το 1979-1980. Αυτο που δεν πιστευω, ειναι οτι εκανε δεξαμενισμο σε καρναγιο. Λογικα, στου Βασιλειαδη θα πηγαινε. Παντως, για καποιο λογο, στην αρχη, κι εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα, οταν ειδα τις βαρδιολες (Ας με συγχωρεσουν οι λατρεις του ομωνυμου πλοιου). Oμως, αυτη δεν ειναι η πλωρη του Παναγια Τηνου, και τα φινιστρινια, δεν εφταναν τοσο μπροστα. Δες εδω.


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------


## esperos

Κάποιο  ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ  ή  ΛΥΚΟΥΔΗΣ  ή  ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Κάποιο  ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ  ή  ΛΥΚΟΥΔΗΣ  ή  ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ.


Καλα, τα εβγαζαν για καθαρισμα σε ναυπηγειο στο Περαμα? Δεν τα πηγαιναν Σουδα, οπως τωρα?

----------


## esperos

> Καλα, τα εβγαζαν για καθαρισμα σε ναυπηγειο στο Περαμα? Δεν τα πηγαιναν Σουδα, οπως τωρα?


Εδώ  Ιάλυσσε,  πρόκειται  μάλλον  για  την  ναυπήγηση  του  στο  Πέραμα.

----------


## a.molos

Απο την αρχή πίστεψα ότι επρόκειτο για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, βασιζόμενος στο γεγονός 'οτι τόσα πολλά φινιστρίνια και μάλιστα χαμηλά πλώρη-πρυμη , δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει μάχιμο πλοίο. Το επιβεβαίωσα ψαχνωντας στο site του Π.Ν . Ειναι το εκπαιδευτικό ΑΡΗΣ, που κατασκευάσθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνος και παραδόθηκε το 1979 στο Π.Ν. Διαθέτει ανέσεις για  370 δοκίμους.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Απο την αρχή πίστεψα ότι επρόκειτο για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, βασιζόμενος στο γεγονός 'οτι τόσα πολλά φινιστρίνια και μάλιστα χαμηλά πλώρη-πρυμη , δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει μάχιμο πλοίο. Το επιβεβαίωσα ψαχνωντας στο site του Π.Ν . Ειναι το εκπαιδευτικό ΑΡΗΣ, που κατασκευάσθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνος και παραδόθηκε το 1979 στο Π.Ν. Διαθέτει ανέσεις για  370 δοκίμους.


Καραβογιαννος και αδελφα, δεν ειναι. Απο φωτο στο site του ΠΝ, δεν ταυτιστηκαν οι φωτο! Εχει πολλα φινιστρινια κοντα στην πλωρα, πραγμα που τα Καραβογιαννιωτικα δεν εχουν, λογω του αμπαριου εκει. Αρα, ο a.molos εχει δικιο! Εξ'αλλου, οι βαρδιολες του στρογγυλευουν προς τα πισω, και ελλαχιστα φαινεται ενα μπαλκονακι κατω απο την γεφυρα. Το 3διδυμο, δεν εχει καν βαρδιολες! Eιναι αληθεια οτι στα σχεδια το ειχαν μεγαλυτερο, αλλα καπου υπηρχε προβλημα και κατασκευαστηκε οπως ειναι?

----------


## Ellinis

μπράβο σε όλους σας που βοήθησατε στην αναγνώριση του ΑΡΗΣ. Δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου σε πολεμικό...
φίλε stena_baltic_66, δεν το είχα ακούσει/διαβάσει αυτό αλλά το περίεργο σουλούπι που είχε το κάνει να το πιστεύω...

----------


## Cynthia19

Hello I search any informations about a old boat called Carnation in early 60's. Owners were Lemos k&egrave; Pateras. That boat was built in 1929 and was called then Sheaf Holme. Anyone could help me?

----------


## Γιάννης Μπάρμπας

Μηπως μπορει να μου πει κανεις που μπορω να βρω μια φωτογραφια του ατμοπλοιου "Αχιλλευς" (1962). Γραφω την ιστορια της οικογενειας μου, και με αυτο το πλοιο ειχαμε μεταναστευσει απο την Αιγυπτο στην Ελλαδα. Παρακαλω απαντηστε μου στο email yannisb@insight.rr.com
Ευχαριστω

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε Γιαννη καλωσορισες στην παρεα του Ναυτιλια. Δοκιμασε το παρακάτω λινκ και δες αν εικονιζεται το πλοιο που αναζητάς. Εχε πολλά βαπορια με το ονομα "Αχιλλεύς".
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Achill-01.html
Καλή τυχη με τη φωτο και το βιβλιο σου. Καλη συνεχεια :Very Happy: .

----------


## Γιάννης Μπάρμπας

seaways_lover,
Ευχαριστω θερμα για την πληροφορια! Δυστυχως κανενα απο τα εικονιζομενα πλοια στην ιστοσελιδα ειναι αυτο που ψαχνω.
Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο νομιζω ανηκε τον καιρο εκεινο στην εταιρεια Κουσουνιαδη και μετεπειτα στου Καβουνιδη. Ηταν "αδελφο" σκαφος με το "Αγαμεμνων" που βουλιαξε μεσα στον Πειραια.
Και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι αυτό εδώ το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ που ψάχνεις, με τη διαφορά οτι δεν το είχε ο Κουσουνιάδης ποτέ.

----------


## Γιάννης Μπάρμπας

Ellinis,
Ευχαριστώ θερμά γιά τις δυό φωτογραφίες. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το καράβι που έψαχνα! Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ανήκε στον Κουσουνιάδη την εποχή του 60. Δεν έχει πάνως σημασία. Σημασία έχει ότι με βοήθησες να βρω αυτό που έψαχνα. Πραγματικά όμορφο σκαρί. Θυμάμαι μιά στιγμή που ήμουν κουρνιασμένος στην πλώρη του, πιτσιρίκος εγώ, με τον πατέρα μου, και βλέπαμε τρία δελφίνια που μας αγωνιζόταν σε ταχύτητα. 
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Cynthia19

Yia sass

Sighnomi yia ellinika glossa.:-| M&egrave;no sto Quebec, Canada. Echo enass elladha filos mou pou issoun "anthropos tou thalassou" sto Carnation krevati 1964. Afto to krevati "owner" itan Lemos ke Pateras. Psachno "informations" yia afto to kr&egrave;vati k&egrave; "captain or master" k&egrave; "crew" sto kr&egrave;vati. Efcharisto poli.

                          Cynthia

----------


## john adam

In the link below you can find the technical data of the ship.

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/235194

Plans and a photo of the ship

----------


## john adam

A bettrer photo of the ship.

----------


## Cynthia19

> A bettrer photo of the ship.


 Thanks M. Adam,

But unfortunately, it's not the picture of Sheaf Holm buit in 1929. 
Bye,

----------


## karystosmar

Ετοιμάζουμε μία ιστοσελίδα για την Κάρυστο (το τώρα και το χθες της πόλης) με στοιχεία ιστορικά και πολιτισμικά. Μεταξύ άλλων θα υπάρχει μία ενότητα που θα αφορά την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας της Καρύστου. Θα εκτιμούσαμε λοιπόν οποιαδήποτε συνεισφορά υλικού (κειμένων, φωτογραφιών πλοίων, καϊκιών, ανθρώπων της θάλασσας, αναμνήσεων κλπ). 
Email αποστολής υλικού και επικοινωνίας karystosbluecoast@gmail.com 

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ετοιμάζουμε μία ιστοσελίδα για την Κάρυστο (το τώρα και το χθες της πόλης) με στοιχεία ιστορικά και πολιτισμικά. Μεταξύ άλλων θα υπάρχει μία ενότητα που θα αφορά την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας της Καρύστου. Θα εκτιμούσαμε λοιπόν οποιαδήποτε συνεισφορά υλικού (κειμένων, φωτογραφιών πλοίων, καϊκιών, ανθρώπων της θάλασσας, αναμνήσεων κλπ). 
> Email αποστολής υλικού και επικοινωνίας karystosbluecoast@gmail.com 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε



Υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα ηδη εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=karystos

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ellinis,
> Ευχαριστώ θερμά γιά τις δυό φωτογραφίες. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το καράβι που έψαχνα! Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ανήκε στον Κουσουνιάδη την εποχή του 60. Δεν έχει πάνως σημασία. Σημασία έχει ότι με βοήθησες να βρω αυτό που έψαχνα. Πραγματικά όμορφο σκαρί. Θυμάμαι μιά στιγμή που ήμουν κουρνιασμένος στην πλώρη του, πιτσιρίκος εγώ, με τον πατέρα μου, και βλέπαμε τρία δελφίνια που μας αγωνιζόταν σε ταχύτητα. 
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


 
Φίλε Γιάννη, στον Κουσουνιάδη ανήκε ο "μικρός" Αχιλλέας, δηλ. μικρότερο σε διαστάσεις βαπόρι, σχεδόν όμοιο σε εμφάνιση με τον μεγάλο Αχιλλέα που σε παρέπεμψε ο Ελληνίς. Το εν λόγω βαπόρι, βέβαια, δηλ. το μικρό,την εποχή για την οποία μιλάς λεγόταν "Κολοκοτρώνης-Γεώργιος Ποταμιάνος", μετονομάσθηκε δε σε "Αχιλλεύς" περί τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60, όταν το αγόρασε ο Κουσουνιάδης. Ο "μεγάλος" "Αχιλλεύς" είχε ήδη τότε μετονομασθεί σε "Ορίων". Ο μικρός Αχιλλεύς (αρχικά Κολοκοτρώνης, όπως είπαμε) ήταν τετράδυμο με τα "Μιαούλης", "Κανάρης", "Καραϊσκάκης". Ο δικός σου, μεγάλος, "Αχιλλεύς" ήταν δίδυμος με τον "Αγαμέμνονα". Και τα έξι βαπόρια (τετράδυμα-τα μικρά, και δίδυμα-τα μεγάλα) ήταν "προσφορά" των ιταλών προς τη χώρα μας ως αποζημίωση για τα δεινά που μας προκάλεσαν στον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο (οι περιβόητες ιταλικές επανορθώσεις). Για τα τετράδυμα-μικρά, ιδές αυτό: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24864

Ψάχνοντάς το, θα δεις και τον Αχιλλέα που ανήκε στον Κουσουνιάδη. :Cool: 

Θα παρατηρήσεις ότι το "σετάκι" των τετράδυμων-μικρών *μοιάζει πολύ* με τα δίδυμα-μεγάλα, σχεδόν σαν σμίκρυνσή τους.
Αυτός που σου είπε για τον Κουσουνιάδη, μάλλον είχε μπερδέψει τον μεγάλο Αχιλλέα (που προφανώς σε μετέφερε από Αίγυπτο) με τον μικρό, ακριβώς επειδή η εμφάνισή τους είναι σχεδόν ίδια, *αλλά και* διότι έφεραν το ίδιο όνομα, ΟΧΙ όμως ταυτόχρονα.  Αχιλλεύς το μεγάλο μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60, και απο τότε Αχιλλεύς το μικρό.  :Wink: 


Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα και εγώ. Κι'αν συνέβη αυτό, ψάχνοντας τα threads θα τα ξεδιαλύνεις όλα. 
Καλωσήλθες στο forum και από εμένα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Στέφανος

Είχα ποστάρει στο θέμα κουίζ γιατί δεν είχα δεί το παρόν. Σόρρυ για το λάθος και ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που θα κάνει όποιος το διαγράψει από το λάθος νήμα. 

η ερώτησή μου λοιπόν :
"
 			 			για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα ποστάρω εδώ την ερώτησή μου, εαν υπάρχει νήμα αποριών παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί. 

λοιπόν, έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτε . 
υπάρχει περίπτωση να γνωρίζει κάποιος ....

1/. πλοίο με το όνομα "ionian wind", σε γραμμή Ιταλίας [?] κατά την δεκαετία του 60 [επειδή το όνομα είναι γραμμένο χειρογράφως υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο σφάλμα άρα δεκτές και παραλλαγές του παραπάνω ονόματος....]


2/. πλοίο με το όνομα S/S Leros ή S/S Zepos.
δυστυχώς το όνομα αχνοφαίνεται πίσω από την φωτό την οποία θα σκανάρω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.... [δείχνει την πλώρη από την πλευρά της γέφυρας ...]

ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, έχω ανεβάσει ήδη την παρακατώ εικόνα στο θέμα των Ζακυνθινών δρομολογίων, αλλά για κάθε ενδεχόμενο την ξανανεβάζω και εδώ  :Wink: 

Unknown.jpg

Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο; Ξέρω, η ποιότητα είναι κάκιστη, αλλά που ξέρεις ...

Είναι βγαλμένη λίγο έξω από την Κυλλήνη καθοδόν προς Πόρο, μεταξύ 1975-1985  :Surprised: ops:. Το άγνωστο πλοίο πλησιάζει το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, προερχόμενο από τη Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## esperos

> Παιδιά, έχω ανεβάσει ήδη την παρακατώ εικόνα στο θέμα των Ζακυνθινών δρομολογίων, αλλά για κάθε ενδεχόμενο την ξανανεβάζω και εδώ 
> 
> Unknown.jpg
> 
> Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο; Ξέρω, η ποιότητα είναι κάκιστη, αλλά που ξέρεις ...
> 
> Είναι βγαλμένη λίγο έξω από την Κυλλήνη καθοδόν προς Πόρο, μεταξύ 1975-1985 ops:. Το άγνωστο πλοίο πλησιάζει το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, προερχόμενο από τη Ζάκυνθο.


Μήπως  το  IONIAN  GLORY;

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Έσπερε,

και εμένα μου μοιάζει με πλοίο του Στρίντζη, αλλά αρχές του 80 και να έρχεται από τη Ζάκυνθο; 

Ότι έρχεται από τη Ζάκυνθό είναι σίγουρο, επειδή πάνω στο Στρίντζη βρισκόμουν εγώ εκείνη τη στιγμή  :Wink: 

Μήπως ήταν μια μεμονωμένη περίπτωση προς αντικατάσταση κάποιου Ζακυνθινού;

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα από τα βιντεάκια της ΕΟΑ υπάρχει και το παρακάτω καρέ. 
Το πλοίο κάθετα στην παγόδα ποιό είναι άραγε; Η ημερομηνία είναι 1977. 

Πίσω του ξεχωρίζει ο όγκος του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ ενώ καταφθάνει και το ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.

uknw-Patris-AgGerasimos 1977.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Radiosa φιλε Ellinis

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ! δεν πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου...

----------


## Νάξος

Μᾶλλον εὔκολο…

Quiz.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όχι και τόσο εύκολο... μισο μπλε-μισο άσπρο, να είναι άραγε του Στρίντζη;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πρώτη σκέψη θα μπορούσε να είναι το_ "Μύρτος"_ (πρώην _"Αργοστόλι"_ και μετέπειτα _"Παναγία Χοσοβιώτισσα"_), το οποίο ήταν βαμμένο άσπρο-μπλε.

Πιθανόν, όμως, και να μην είναι, μιας και δεν διακρίνονται κάποια μικρά ανοίγματα που είχε δεξιά και αριστερά του καταπέλτη.

Είναι, πάντως, πολύ όμορφη η εικόνα με τον παγωτατζή.
(Τα παγωτά _"ALMA"_ είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας και παρασκευάζονται στο Πικέρμι).

----------


## Haddock

Οι σακιδιάδες, το στυλ και το γενικό φίλιν δείχνουν μιντ-σέβεντις. Η μπογιά σ' αυτό το ύψος μπορεί να θολώνει τα νερά ωστόσο αυτός ο πισινός δεν ξεχνιέται εύκολα :mrgreen: Πέρασαν πολλά χέρια χρώμα αλλά εμείς πορτοκαλί τον γνωρίσαμε.  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Τὴν σωστὴ ἀπάντηση τὴν ἔδωσε ὁ μάγος καὶ μάλιστα πολὺ γρήγορα. Εἶναι τὸ Πάρος τὴν ἐποχὴ ποὺ ὡς Χρυσοβαλάντου ταξείδευε μεταξὺ Ἑλλάδας καὶ Ἰταλίας. Εὖγε στὸν Χάντοκ!




> Είναι, πάντως, πολύ όμορφη η εικόνα με τον παγωτατζή.
> (Τα παγωτά _"ALMA"_ είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας και παρασκευάζονται στο Πικέρμι).


Τὰ παγωτὰ ἦταν νόστιμα. Τὰ ἔφαγε ὅμως ἡ παγκοσμιοποίηση Ἀντώναρε… Ὑπάρχει ἀκόμα αὐτὴ ἡ ἑταιρεία;

Πρὸς μάγο: ἀπὸ πότε οἱ γκρούβαλοι γίνανε σακιδιάδες;;
Τὸ γκρουβαλίζειν δὲν εἶναι ἡ μόνη «ἐναλλακτικὴ» (εἶναι τῆς μόδας αὐτὴ ἡ λέξη τὰ τελευταῖα χρόνια) ἀντι-κομφοριστικὴ μορφὴ περιηγήσεως στὰ νησιά! Προσωπικὰ ἐπιμένω σὲ ταπεράκι μὲ κεφτεδάκια καὶ σπανακόπιττα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια απιθανη φωτογραφια (οχι καρτ ποσταλ) του 1955 που δημιουργει πολλες ερωτησεις

1.    Ποιο ειναι *το πλοιο του Νομικου*; Λογω του (ακριβου τοτε) Αμερικανικου αυτοκινητου θαλεγα οτι μαλλον ειχε ελθει απο Ιταλια η Γαλλια, Η βαρδιολα το προδιδει. Μαλλον *Αγαμεμνων* η *Αχιλλευ*ς
2.    Τι αυτοκινητο ειναι αυτο; Θαλεγα ενα Chrysler του 1955
3.    Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο του Τογια στην μεση; Μαλλον το *Κωστακης Τογιας*.
4.    Ποια ειναι τα τρια πλοια δεξια του Τογια; Το μεσαιο ειναι μαλλον το *Αδριατικη*, το δεξιο μαλλον το *Φιλιππος* του Καβουνιδη, το αριστερο μαλλον το *Ανδρος* του Διαπουλη (αλλα με ξυλο στην γεφυρα; )
5.    Και τελος _ποιο ειναι το πλοιο στην συνεχεια του πλοιου του Νομικου_, του οποιου φαινεται μονο η πλωρη;

Nomikos.jpg
Nomios 2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο δεξια προς αριστερα εχουμε
-Ατρευς
-Αδριατικη
-Φιλιππος
-Κωστακης Τογιας
-Αικατερινη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aπο δεξια προς αριστερα εχουμε
> -Ατρευς
> -Αδριατικη
> -Φιλιππος
> -Κωστακης Τογιας
> -Αικατερινη


Ευχαριστω. Ατρευς λοιπον!

----------


## Haddock

Να μας πείτε κι από που δανειστήκατε την φωτογραφία έτσι για να κρατάμε τους τύπους...  :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> Ευχαριστω. Ατρευς λοιπον!


Εγώ  πιστεύω  ότι  δεν  είναι  το  *Ατρεύς * αλλά  το  άτυχο  *Ερμής*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να μας πείτε κι από που δανειστήκατε την φωτογραφία έτσι για να κρατάμε τους τύπους...



Για να τελειωσει αυτο το θεμα.  Η φωτογραφια που ανεβασα εδω ειναι απο το γαλλικο Delcampe και δημοσιευτηκε στο διαδικτυο τον Σεπτεμβριο 2009. Προερχεται απο ενα συλλεκτη απο το Cluj της Ρουμανιας. Η συλλογη μου ειναι χιλιαδων φωτογραφιων (ηλεκτρονικων και κανονικων) απο διαφορες πηγες. 

Ευχαριστω  ΝΑΠ

----------


## taasos

ΤΟ ΦΕΡΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΦΕΡΥ)Ο ΠΑΓΩΤΑΤΖΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓ.ΔΕΚΑ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΟ ΖΩΧΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΓΕ ΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΕΣ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΓΩΤΑ ΑΛΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΠΑΓΩΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ

----------


## Νάξος

Γιὰ τὰ παγωτὰ φίλε μου δὲν ἔχω λόγο νὰ μὴν δεχτῶ τὰ ὅσα λές. Εἶσαι σίγουρος ὅμως ὅτι πρόκειται γιὰ αὐτὸ τὸ Κέρκυρα; Ἀπὸ  ὅσα μποροῦμε νὰ δοῦμε ἐδῶ,
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=55
τὸ Κέρκυρα ἦταν τελείως διαφορετικὸ πλοῖο. Ἐκτὸς ἂν ἐννοεῖς κάποιο ἄλλο πλοῖο μὲ τὸ ὄνομα αὐτό. Σὺν τοῖς ἄλλοις, τόσο ἡ κοψιὰ τῆς πρύμνης ὅσο καὶ ἡ  βαφὴ τοῦ πλοίου φωνάζουν  στὴν φωτογραφία τοῦ κουῒζ «Χρυσοβαλάντου». Τὸ Χρυσοβαλάντου τότε ἔπιανε στὰ ταξείδια του Ἠγουμενίτσα καὶ Κέρκυρα, ἐρχόμενο ἀπὸ Ἰταλία. Στὴν φωτογραφικὴ σεκὰνς ποὺ ἀνήκει αὐτὴ ἡ φωτογραφία, ἀνήκει καὶ αὐτὴ ἐδῶ: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=121
Εἶναι προφανὲς ὅτι ἡ παρέα ξεκινᾶ τὸ ταξείδι της ἀπὸ τὸ Μπρίντιζι καὶ καταλήγει στὴν Ἑλλάδα…μὲ τὸ Χρυσοβαλάντου.

----------


## taasos

ναι σωστο εκανα λαθος δεν ειναι το Κερκυρα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το δρομολόγιο του _"Χρυσοβαλάντου"_ μπορεί να είναι "εσωτερικό" (εντός Ελλάδας).

Το λεωφορείο, πιθανόν, να είναι κάποιου ΚΤΕΛ.
Και συνήθως, στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων στο Ιόνιο, τα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ μπαίνουν στο πλοίο τελευταία ώστε να κατέβουν πρώτα.

Όσο για τα παγωτά _ALMA_, η βιοτεχνία βρίσκεται στο Πικέρμι Αττικής, ή τουλάχιστον και στο Πικέρμι.
Αξίζει να κάνεις κανείς μια στάση για ένα παγωτό.
Η βιοτεχνία βρίσκεται επί της λεωφόρου Μαραθώνος, λίγο μετά τη διασταύρωση με το δρόμο που οδηγεί στην Αττική Οδό (δεξιά στο ρεύμα προς Ραφήνα).

Ένα παγωτό που συνειρμικά θα παραπέμπει στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το δρομολόγιο του _"Χρυσοβαλάντου"_ μπορεί να είναι "εσωτερικό" (εντός Ελλάδας).
> 
> Το λεωφορείο, πιθανόν, να είναι κάποιου ΚΤΕΛ.
> Και συνήθως, στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων στο Ιόνιο, τα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ μπαίνουν στο πλοίο τελευταία ώστε να κατέβουν πρώτα.
> 
> Όσο για τα παγωτά _ALMA_, η βιοτεχνία βρίσκεται στο Πικέρμι Αττικής, ή τουλάχιστον και στο Πικέρμι.
> Αξίζει να κάνεις κανείς μια στάση για ένα παγωτό.
> Η βιοτεχνία βρίσκεται επί της λεωφόρου Μαραθώνος, λίγο μετά τη διασταύρωση με το δρόμο που οδηγεί στην Αττική Οδό (δεξιά στο ρεύμα προς Ραφήνα).
> 
> Ένα παγωτό που συνειρμικά θα παραπέμπει στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.


Σημερα ειχα παει στο σκραπατζιδικο<ΓΑΡΔΕΛΗΣ> στο πικερμι για να ψωνισω για το υπερηλικο (26) αυτοκινητο μου.
Η ζεστη ηταν αφορητη και λυσιμο των ανταλακτικων ειναι μια δυσκολη υποθεση.
Βγαινοντας κατακοπος απο το σκραπγιαρντ σε λιγα μετρα βρηκα την οαση........

alma.jpg


alma (1).jpg

Στα 100 μετρα βρηκα τα παγωτα ALMA....
Θυμηθηκα  τα λογια του Αντωνη και πηρα παρφε chocolat οι δυο μπαλες 2 ευρω.
Το μωσαικο κατω προδιδε την ηλικια της επιχειρησης......
Μια πινακιδα πανω απο το ταμειο ελεγε .... ΑΛΜΑ 1966
Ο ολος περιβαλον χωρος ξαφνου με πηγε στα τυπου μοτοσακο παγωτατζιδικα που τροφοδοτουσαν και τα λιμανια της αττικης με παγωτα.
Αραγε στην Πατρα και στην Ηγουμενιτσα τα παγωτα πηγαιναν με μοτοσακο ή η ALMA ειχε τοπικους διανομεις?

----------


## taasos

Κέρκυρα 1972

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλος ενας πλανοδιος πωλητης παγωτου με μοτοσακο στα παλουκια Σαλαμινος.Αραγε ο πωλητης αυτος ειναι απογονος των παγωτατζιδων της εποχης του χειμαρα και του πορτο λαφια?Ποιος ηξερει αραγε?

IMG_0125.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Στο picasaweb βρήκα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία με λεζάντα "attica ferry" και ημερομηνία 1977-85. Μου φαίνεται οτι πρόκειται για πρώην αποβατικό, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιό είναι. Καμιά ιδέα;

ferry 1977.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το νησί που φαίνεται μπροστά θα πρέπει να είναι η Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια όμορφη παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ, που δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι που τη βρήκα ... Νομίζω, ήταν στο ebay. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς τα πλοία;

956_001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι το Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος-αριστερά. Την ίδια φωτογραφία ανέβασε και ο Νικόλας εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=67083&page=2

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη για την απροσεξία! Δεν είχα δει την εικόνα του Νικόλα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς και το μικρό μαύρο στη μέση της φωτογραφίας;




> Είναι το Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος-αριστερά. Την ίδια φωτογραφία ανέβασε και ο Νικόλας εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=67083&page=2

----------


## woodaki

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας. Καταρχας να ζητησω συγνωμη γιατι δεν γνωριζω αν δημοσιευσα το θεμα στο σωστο μερος. Πριν αρκετα χρονια ειχα δει ενα εργο με το Θαναση Βεγγο (μη γελατε καλοι μου ανθρωποι) οπου υποδυοταν το ρολο ενος φτωχου βιοπαλαιστη και εμενε σε καποια φτωχογειτονια του Πειραια. Σε καποιο πλανο λοιπον φαινεται στο βαθος ενα αρκετα μεγαλο ημηβιθυσμενο πλοιο (ειχε κατσει ακριβως οπως το Mediterranean sky) ακριβως διπλα στην ακτη! Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο πλοιο ηταν αυτο και τη σχετικη του ιστορια? Αν υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες θα το εκτιμουσα αφανταστα! Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να δείχνει το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ. Ακολούθησε το σύνδεσμο και θα διαβάσεις και σχετικά με το ναυάγιο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπορείς να δεις, φίλε woodaki, και εδώ σχετικά με το μπαταρισμένο πλοίο 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=36257&page=51

Η ταινία αυτή είχε τίτλο* "Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα"* (δεν είναι αυτήν που αναφέρεις εσύ). 
Σ' αυτήν έπαιζαν οι ηθοποιοί *Κ*ώστας Καζάκος, ¶γγελος Αντωνόπουλος, Μάρθα Βούρτση, Μάρθα Καραγιάννη, Νόρα Βαλσάμη, Νίκος Γαλανός.
Η ταινία ξεκινούσε με τους λιμενικούς να κυνηγούν τον Νίκο Γαλανό έχοντας ως φόντο _"Αγαμέμνων"._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη για την απροσεξία! Δεν είχα δει την εικόνα του Νικόλα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς και το μικρό μαύρο στη μέση της φωτογραφίας;


Φιλε Appia_1978

Το μεσαια μαυρο πλοιο φερει ενα σινιαλο με ενα ασπρο αστερα στην μεση. Αυτο ηταν το σινιαλο την Lloyd Austriaco. Επομενως μπορει να ειναι ενα απο ποllα καραβια αυτης της λιστας http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/lloydaust.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Φιλε Appia_1978
> 
> Το μεσαια μαυρο πλοιο φερει ενα σινιαλο με ενα ασπρο αστερα στην μεση. Αυτο ηταν το σινιαλο την Lloyd Austriaco. Επομενως μπορει να ειναι ενα απο ποllα καραβια αυτης της λιστας http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/lloydaust.htm


Εμένα μου ταιριάζει πιο πολύ με το σινιάλο της Ιταλικής La Veloce. Θα έλεγα κάποιο πλοίο 3-5 χιλιάδων τόνων, ναυπήγησης 1890-1910.

----------


## Appia_1978

¶ρη,
εάν μεταφράζω σωστά το χρώμα, η Veloce από το 1884 και μετά είχε κίτρινα φουγάρα (Buff). Αφού η φωτογραφία είναι μεταγενέστερη, δεν μπορεί να είναι πλοίο της Veloce  :Wink: 




> Εμένα μου ταιριάζει πιο πολύ με το σινιάλο της Ιταλικής La Veloce. Θα έλεγα κάποιο πλοίο 3-5 χιλιάδων τόνων, ναυπήγησης 1890-1910.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Μάρκο. Το έψαξα παραπάνω και κατέληξα στα σινιάλα του Ιgnazio Messina & Co. Μιας εταιρείας που παραμένει ενεργή και σήμερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εμένα μου ταιριάζει πιο πολύ με το σινιάλο της Ιταλικής La Veloce. Θα έλεγα κάποιο πλοίο 3-5 χιλιάδων τόνων, ναυπήγησης 1890-1910.


Συμφωνω με την τελευταια γνωμη αλλα διαβασε παρα κατω...

Italian.jpg

Για μενα το αστερι μοιαζει με ασπρο πανω σε μαυρο φοντο. Αλλα τον ασπρο δακτυλιο δεν τον βρηκα πουθενα.. Κατα το http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li..._byron.htm#vas, το πλοιο αριστερα ειχε το ονομα *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* απο το 1914 μεχρι το 1919. Επομενως ψαχνουμε για ξενα πλοια που σταματουσαν στον Πειραια εκεινη την περιοδο.

Στο γνωστο μας http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/list.htm βρισκουμε την _Austrian Lloyd_ http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...ges/triest.htm χωρις ομως πλοια που σταματουσαν στον Πειραια στην περιοδο που μας ενδιαφερει. Επισης η εταιρεια _La Veloce_ δεν σταματουσε στον Πειραια την ιδια περιοδο http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/velo.htm (σταματουσε στα 1905−1910)

Κοιταξαμε λιγο στο _Εμπρος_ της περιοδου 1914−1920 εδω http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html. Βρισκουμε την *Carinthia* του Lloyd Triestino στις 15/6/1919 για Τεργεστη

Llloyd.jpg

Επισης, εδω βρισκουμε το *Praga* το οποιον και καταληγω οτι _μπορει να ειναι το πλοιο_. Hταν απο τα τελευταια που κρατησε το ονομα και σινιαλα του  Austrian Lloyd  ακομη και οταν περασε στο  Lloyd Triestino
Διαβαστε και παρα κατω:




> Following the constitutional Compromise between Austria and Hungary, the society was renamed "_&#214;sterreichisch-Ungarischer Lloyd_" in 1872, in 1891 the contract was cancelled by Hungary, which focused on its own shipping company "Adria", and &#214;sterreichischer Lloyd bore its old name again. In 1906, the headquarters were moved from Trieste to Vienna, in 1912 the express line Trieste-Shanghai was opened. 
> 
> At the outbreak of the First World War, _&#214;sterreichischer Lloyd_ owned 65 steamships and 1 yacht. At that time it was one of the largest shipping companies in the world. A dozen ships were confiscated abroad, 13 more commandeered by the k. u. k. (Σημειωση μου: kaiserlich und k&#246;ninglich, δηλαδη: βασιλικoς) Navy, 6 of them were lost during the war. 
> 
> By the end of World War I the majority of steamships had been lost or had been taken over by the successor states of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. From November 1918, _&#214;sterreichischer Lloyd_ was temporarily under Italian management and continued to operate as "_Lloyd Triestino_".


Πηγη:  http://www.aeiou.at/aeiou.encyclop.o...on?LANGUAGE=en

Miramar




> IDNo:     5603160     Year:     1908
> Name:    * PRAGA*     Keel:     22.10.07
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     5.5.08
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     19.7.08
> Tons:     3905     Link:     2008
> DWT:     4010     Yard No:     112
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     108.6     Country of build:     
> Beam:     12.9     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Τελικα βρηκαμε μια φωτογραφια του εδω  http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Praga-01.html

Praga.jpg

Μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο. Εχει πολλα κοινα χαρακτηριστικα, αλλα το δευτερο φαινεται να εχει μια καινουρια υπερκατασκευη... 

Praga comparison.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Μάρκο. Το έψαξα παραπάνω και κατέληξα στα σινιάλα του Ιgnazio Messina & Co. Μιας εταιρείας που παραμένει ενεργή και σήμερα.


Αρη

Γι αυτη την εταιρεια  _Ignazio Messina_ εγραψα λιγα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=16

Κοιταξε ενα Ιταλικο αρθρο για την εταιρεια εδω http://www.naviearmatori.net/html/ve...-ita-46-0.html

Γραφει ξεκαθαρα οτι η εταιρεια φταχτηκε το 1921....   




> Nel 1921 sotto la ragione sociale “Giuseppe Messina Tabuso”, con sede in Via del Campo 2 a Genova, prendeva vita una nuova linea mercantile tra lΆItalia e la Libia


Αλλα το *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* δεν ειχε πια αυτο το ονομα το 1921. Επομενως δεν θα μπορουσε να ηταν δεμενο στον Πειραια διπλα σε πλοιο της  _Ignazio Messina_

Νικος

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά,

από μια κόπια του Il Registro Italiano του Μάρτη 1932 που έχω, πιστεύω, ότι είναι πλοίο της SITMAR. Η εταιρεία υφίστατο από το 1912 μέχρι το 1932, άρα ταιριάζει με τα χρονικά πλαίσια του Νικόλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μπράβο Μάρκο! είναι το πράγματι το σινιάλο της παλιάς Sitmar...

Από τα πλοία της, νομίζω οτι αυτά που μπορεί να είναι το εικονιζόμενο είναι τα Albania και Constantinopοlι. Τα Umbria, Sardegna, Sicilia μου φαίνονται για κάπως μεγαλύτερα. Φωτογραφίες των Albania και Constantinopοlι μαζί με τα ιστορικά τους υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα, ¶ρη!

----------


## george_kerkyra

Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος τα πλοία (το μεγάλο υποθέτω το APPIA);

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ περ 1970.jpg

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ περ 1970-a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος τα πλοία (το μεγάλο υποθέτω το APPIA);


Το επανω ειναι το *Κρητη* του Τυπαλδου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25215

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην κάτω φωτογραφία αριστερά φαίνεται ένα από τα τρίδυμα Bernina-Brennero-Stelvio, και δεξιά το Πολικός του Καβουνίδη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην κάτω φωτογραφία αριστερά φαίνεται ένα από τα τρίδυμα Bernina-Brennero-Stelvio, και δεξιά το Πολικός του Καβουνίδη.


BERNINA - BRENNERO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ba/slides/*Bernina*-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ba/slides/*Bernina*-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ba/slides/*Bernina*-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Bl/slides/*Brennero*-01.html



STELVIO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...telvio-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...telvio-02.html

----------


## george_kerkyra

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ba/slides/*Bernina*-04.html

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τα ελληνικά φορτηγά πλοία τα οποία μετέφεραν πυρομαχικά παραγωγής του εργοστασίου Μποδοσάκη κατά τη διάρκεια του Ισπανικού Εμφυλίου για το στρατό των Δημοκρατικών; (θυμίζω ότι εκείνη την εποχή η Ελλάδα ήταν υπό δικτατορικό καθεστώς)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αν το δεις βιαστικά, μπορεί και να πεις ότι είναι ένα από τα ιταλιάνικα, κάτι που, βέβαια, δεν ισχύει αν το δεις με περισσότερη προσοχή. Ο συλλέκτης που μου έδωσε αυτή τη φωτο είπε ότι ήταν πλοίο ιδιοκτησίας Βατικανού που ερχόταν στη Ρόδο πριν από πενήντα περίπου χρόνια. Δεν θυμόταν το όνομά του. Ξέρει κάποιος έμπειρος κάτι; Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω ιδέα. Ellinis τι λες;  :Confused: 

unknown ship.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Καπετάν Ανδρέα, το πλοίο στην καρτ ποστάλ ανήκε στην Ιταλική Adriatica.

Μου φαίνεται οτι το πλοίο μοιάζει περισσότερο στο προπολεμικό CALITEA, το οποίο ταξίδευε από το 1933 ως το 1941 οπότε και βυθίστηκε από βρετανικό υποβρύχιο στα ανοιχτά της Σαπιέντζας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα του Kea Dive Expedition όπου στην αναφορά του για το Bρετανικό υποβρύχιο HMS Talisman αναφέρει τη βύθιση του CALITEA

<< *1941 – 1942 / 1st Submarine Flotilla – Alexandria – Egypt*
Το Bρετανικό υποβρύχιο HMS Talisman κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Cammell Laird & Co. Limited, στο Birkenhead της Αγγλίας. Η κατασκευή του άρχισε στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 1938 και αποπερατώθηκε στις 29 Ιανουαρίου 1940. Τα κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά του, όπως και στα υπόλοιπα υποβρύχια της κλάσης του (Triton Class), ήταν τα εξής:
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
Το υποβρύχιο HMS Talisman είχε μια σχετικά σύντομη αλλά δυναμική καριέρα. Όπως και στην περίπτωση του HMS Torbay έτσι κι΄ εδώ, το υποβρύχιο συνδέθηκε άμεσα με την προσωπικότητα του κυβερνήτη του, Michael Willmott, ο οποίος κατά τα λεγόμενα (βλ. Paul Chapman, _Submarine Torbay_, σελ. 85-94) ήταν φύση ατίθαση και φιλόδοξη. Εκτός της βύθισης του M/S Theophile Gautier -η οποία αποτελεί την κορυφαία πολεμική ενέργεια της δραστηριότητας του HMS Talisman, όσον αφορά το τονάζ των βυθισμένων πλοίων-, το υποβρύχιο έλαβε μέρος στην επιχείρηση Flipper (Operation Flipper, Νοέμβριος 1941), την οποία πραγματοποίησε σε συνεργασία με το HMS Torbay. *Στις 11 Δεκεμβρίου του 1941 το HMS Talisman βύθισε το ιταλικό εμπορικό πλοίο* *S/S Calitea**, 60 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της νήσου Σχίζας.* Ανάμεσα στα γεγονότα αυτά, υπάρχει και μια σκοτεινή σελίδα στην ιστορία του υποβρυχίου η οποία κρατήθηκε επιμελώς στην σκιά από την πλευρά του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου. Πρόκειται για την λανθασμένη επίθεση που εξαπέλυσε το HMS Talisman στις 16 Αυγούστου 1941, 140 ναυτικά μίλια βορειοδυτικά της Αλεξάνδρειας, ενάντια στο υποβρύχιο HMS Otus το οποίο ανήκε, όπως και το HMS Talisman, στον πρώτο Βρετανικό στολίσκο υποβρυχίων, χωρίς ευτυχώς να το πετύχει.


keaexpedition2008.wordpress.com/

----------


## george_kerkyra

*4-3-1942: Επίθεση του H.M.S. TORBAY στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας*

Ένα από τα λιγότερο γνωστά επεισόδια του Β’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, είναι η επίθεση του βρετανικού υποβρυχίου H.M.S. Torbay στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας το Μάρτη του 1942 και η καταβύθιση δύο εμπορικών πλοίων του ¶ξονα. Ο μόνος που κάνει μνεία του γεγονότος είναι ο Κ. Δαφνής στο βιβλίο του «Χρόνια Πολέμου και Κατοχής» (Κέρκυρα, 1966) στη σελ. 217. 
Το υποβρύχιο Torbay ανήκε στην κλάση Τ και ναυπηγήθηκε στο Chatham  μεταξύ 1938 και 1940. Είχε εκτόπισμα 1222 τόνων, μήκος 84 μέτρων, ανέπτυσσε στην επιφάνεια ταχύτητα 15 κόμβων και ο εξοπλισμός επιφανείας απετελείτο από ένα πυροβόλο των 4 ιντσών. 
Το H.M.S. TORBAY τέθηκε σε επιχειρησιακή ετοιμότητα στις 14 Γενάρη του 1941 και στάλθηκε στη Μεσόγειο. Με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο PaulChapman βύθισε στις 5  Ιούλη στο Αιγαίο το ιταλικό s/mJantina. Λίγο αργότερα το s/mArgonauta και μερικά άλλα.
Το απόγευμα της  3ης  Μάρτη 1942, με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη  ΤonyMiers, το Torbay εκτελούσε περιπολία στο Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, όταν επεσήμανε νηοπομπή με οπλιταγωγά πλοία περίπου 40 ναυτικά μίλια νότια της Κέρκυρας και την ακολούθησε, καθώς ο κυβερνήτης θεώρησε σαν πιθανότερο προορισμό της την Κέρκυρα. Δυστυχώς οι συσσωρευτές του ήταν σχεδόν άδειοι και το σκάφος έπρεπε να αναδυθεί για να τους φορτώσει. Αποκλείστηκε έτσι η άμεση επίθεση και το Torbay, κατευθύνθηκε προς το στενό της Κέρκυρας για να περιμένει εκεί τη νηοπομπή. Ήταν η δεύτερη μέρα της πανσελήνου και ο κίνδυνος επισήμανσης ήταν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλος. 
Με το ηλιοβασίλεμα, το Torbay βρισκόταν στην είσοδο του νότιου καναλιού της Κέρκυρας (Λευκίμμη) και αναδύθηκε. Λίγο αργότερα καταδύθηκε και πάλι και κατευθύνθηκε αργά προς το αγκυροβόλιο της πόλης το οποίο προτατευόταν από συνεχείς ανθυποβρυχιακές περιπολίες. Πλησιάζοντας είχε βραδυάσει και βρέθηκε πολύ κοντά σε ένα μικρό μηχανοκίνητο σκάφος που εισέπλεε στο λιμάνι. Μόλις το σκάφος τον προσπέρασε, αναδύθηκε και το ακολούθησε μέσα στο λιμάνι.
Μία δύο ώρες πριν τα μεσάνυχτα, το υποβρύχιο βρισκόταν λιγότερο από πέντε μίλια από το αγκυροβόλιο και σταμάτησε. Καταδύθηκε ώστε να προεξέχει από το νερό μόνο ο πυργίσκος και άρχισε να φορτώνει τις μπαταρίες με την πρύμνη στραμένη προς τη σελήνη, προσπαθώντας να παρουσιάζει τη μικρότερη δυνατή σιλουέτα. 
Κατά τις 2 το πρωί αναγκάστηκε πάλι να καταδυθεί εξ’ αιτίας ενός περιπολικού. Ο Miers αποφάσισε να διασχίσει τον όρμο και να επιτεθεί με το φως της σελήνης. Μισή ώρα αργότερα βρισκόταν στη μέση του στενού  αλλά δεν υπήρχαν ίχνη από τα πλοία που είχε ακολουθήσει. Δεν του έμενε παρά να περιμένει την αυγή, ελπίζοντας ότι με τον ήλιο θα φαίνονταν σε κάποιο απόμερο μέρος του αγκυροβόλιου.
Την υπόλοιπη νύχτα το Torbay ήταν σε αναμονή, με μία θάλασσα γυαλί και μία λαμπρή σελήνη που έκανε τις ώρες εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνες. Όταν ο ήλιος ανέτειλε, ο Miers ανακάλυψε ότι τα οπλιταγωγά δεν βρισκόνταν στο στενό. Μέσα στην έντονη απογοήτευση που επικράτησε, μια μικρή ανταμοιβή ήταν η εμφάνιση δύο ιταλικών πλοίων εφοδιασμού των 5000 τόνων. Καθώς δεν υπήρχε καλύτερος στόχος, επιτέθηκε και τα χτύπησε με τορπίλες ενώ δεν κατάφερε να χτυπήσει ένα αντιτορπιλλικό. Αμέσως μετά το Torbay καταδύθηκε βαθύτερα και  αφού δέχτηκε επίθεση με σαράντα περίπου βόμβες βυθού, κατευθύνθηκε προς την ανοιχτή θάλασσα μέσα από το στενό κανάλι. Είχε παραμείνει  για 17 ώρες σε εχθρικά και ασφυκτικά επιτηρούμενα νερά.
Τον επόμενο Ιούλη, σε ειδική τελετή στο ανάκτορο του Μπάκιγχαμ, το πλήρωμα του Torbay παρασημοφορήθηκε για την παράτολμη αποστολή από το βασιλιά Γεώργιο ΣΤ’, ενώ στον κυβερνήτη Miers  απονεμήθηκε ο Σταυρός της Βικτωρίας, ο τέταρτος που δόθηκε για πολεμικό κατόρθωμα στη Μεσόγειο. 
Ο Miers (γεννημένος στο Inverness της Σκωτίας) παρασημοφορήθηκε σε ηλικία 34 χρονών και  μετά τον πόλεμο έφθασε στο βαθμό του αντιναυάρχου παίρνοντας σειρά διακρίσεων και τον τίτλο του Sir. Πέθανε το 1985 στη γενέτειρά του και τάφηκε στο Κοιμητήριο του Tomnahurich, ενώ ο Σταυρός της Βικτωρίας που έλαβε, βρίσκεται στο Αυτοκρατορικό Μουσείο Πολέμου στο Λονδίνο. Το υποβρύχιο Torbay αποσύρθηκε από την ενεργό υπηρεσία το 1946. 
Μία πλήρης περιγραφή των κατορθωμάτων του H.M.S. ΤΟRΒΑΥ δόθηκε από τον πρώτο κυβερνήτη του τον υποπλοίαρχο PaulChapman στο βιβλίο «SubmarineTorbay»

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το υποβρύχιο Torbay εν πλω

----------


## george_kerkyra

1) Ιούλης 1942, Ανάκτορα Μπάκιγχαμ. Το πλήρωμα του Torbay μετά την παρασημοφόρησή του από το βασιλιά Γεώργιο ΣΤ’. Στο μέσον ο κυβερνήτης

2)  Αξιωματικοί του Torbay μετά την παρασημοφόρηση στο Μπάκιγχαμ. Από αριστερά: Υποπλοίαρχος Chapman, υποπλοίαρχος Kidd, υποπλοίαρχος Verschoyle-Campbell, πλωτάρχης AnthonyMiers

3)  Ο τάφος του Miers στο Inverness

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν το δεις βιαστικά, μπορεί και να πεις ότι είναι ένα από τα ιταλιάνικα, κάτι που, βέβαια, δεν ισχύει αν το δεις με περισσότερη προσοχή. Ο συλλέκτης που μου έδωσε αυτή τη φωτο είπε ότι ήταν πλοίο ιδιοκτησίας Βατικανού που ερχόταν στη Ρόδο πριν από πενήντα περίπου χρόνια. Δεν θυμόταν το όνομά του. Ξέρει κάποιος έμπειρος κάτι; Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω ιδέα. Ellinis τι λες; 
> 
> unknown ship.jpg


Σας συνιστω να δειτε αυτη την εξαιρετικη σειρα καρτ ποσταλ τπροπολεμικων Ιταλικων πλοιων που παρουσιαζεται εδω http://www.misterkappa.it/cpu-lt01.html

Περιλαμβανει και την παρα πανω καρτ ποσταλ του περιφημου CALITEA


Μια ωραια καρτ ποσταλ στην πρωτη θεση το CALITEA απο εδω http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...ages/adria.htm

Calitea.jpg

Ca.jpg




> Sailings April-June 1937 (issued May 1937)       Vessel(s)   Ports of call          
> *Calitea*   Trieste, Venice, Fiume, Brindisi, Piraeus, Rhodes, Alexandria.
> Return voyages omitted Fiume.
> (Partial schedule as far as Piraeus only.)

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η φωτογραφία είναι βέβαια προπολεμική και τραβηγμένη στην Κέρκυρα, στον όρμο του Αγίου Νικολάου. Ειναι απόγευμα και με δυνατό Μαϊστρο (για αυτό και τα πλοία είναι αραγμενα στον παραπάνω όρμο). Το ιταλιάνικο στα αριστερά μάλλον αφορά την προηγούμενη εκτεταμένη συζήτηση.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η φωτογραφία είναι βέβαια προπολεμική και τραβηγμένη στην Κέρκυρα, στον όρμο του Αγίου Νικολάου. Ειναι απόγευμα και με δυνατό Μαϊστρο (για αυτό και τα πλοία είναι αραγμενα στον παραπάνω όρμο). Το ιταλιάνικο στα αριστερά μάλλον αφορά την προηγούμενη εκτεταμένη συζήτηση.


Αγαπητέ φίλε George Kerkyra κοίτα σύμπτωση 

Η παρακάτω φωτ/φία που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας στις 27/03/2009
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C9%CD%D4%D9%CD


είναι τμήμα της παρακάτω φωτ/φίας που δημοσίευσες στις 26/09/2010

----------


## aegina

Erwtisi:To SOL OLYMPIA itan to prwin VIKING 6 kai ti dromologio ektelouse?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Erwtisi:To SOL OLYMPIA itan to prwin VIKING 6 kai ti dromologio ektelouse?


Nai!

Miramar




> IDNo:     6717148     Year:     1967
> Name:     STENA BRITANNICA     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     25.11.66
> Flag:     SWE     Date of completion:     18.12.67
> Tons:     5073     Link:     1800
> DWT:     711     Yard No:     55
> Length overall:     111.0     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     100.0     Country of build:     
> Beam:     18.5     Builder:     Langesunds MV
> ...




http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_britannica_1967.htm





> *M/S STENA BRITANNICA.* Byggd 1967 av A/S Langesund Mekaniske Verksted, Langesund, Norge.  F&#228;rdigst&#228;lld vid Framn&#230;s Mekaniske Verksted A/S, Framn&#230;s, Norge. Varvsnummer 55. Dimensioner. 110,80 x 18,04 x 4,82 m. Brt/ Nrt/ Dwt. 5073/ 2660/ 711. Maskineri. Tv&#229; 16-cyl, MAN dieslar. Effekt. 12891 kW. Knop. 23,5. Passagerare. 1170. Hyttplatser. 370. Efter ombyggnad. 450 Bilar. 210. IMO. 6717148. Systerfartyg. STENA GERMANICA. 1966 11 25. Sj&#246;satt.
> Levererades 18 december till Stena Ab, G&#246;teborg.
> 1967 12 20. Insatt mellan G&#246;teborg - Frederikshavn.
> 1968 04. S&#229;ld till State of Alaska (Dept. of Public Works), USA. (Registrerad f&#246;r Marine Highway System Inc, Panama). Omd&#246;pt till* WICKERSHAM*. 
> 1968. Insatt i trafik mellan Alaska och Kanada. 
> 1974 06. S&#229;ld till Rederi Ab Sally, Mariehamn, Finland. Omd&#246;pt till* VIKING 6*. 
> 1974 06 14. Avgick Seattle mot Finland.
> 1974 07 16. Insatt i Viking Lines trafik mellan Stockholm - Helsingfors.
> 1974 - 1975. Under vinter, Byggs den f&#246;rliga cafeterian om till hytter vid Jos L Meyer Werft, Papenburg.
> ...

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw poly Nikola :Smile: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο;

Ακρωτήρι, πρώην Νορβηγικό Luksefjell

Akrotiri, ex Luksefjell.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο καραβάκι αλλά άτυχο... Την 1η Φλεβάρη 1969 κάηκε στη Κοστάντζα και έχασαν τη ζωή του 21 ναυτικοί. Περισσότερα εδώ.
Πρέπει να ήταν συμφερόντων Ευγενίδη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μεγάλο κρίμα για τους ανθρώπους ......
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Έφτασε στα χέρια μου μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη γύρω στο 1980 στο Κερατσίνι.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για αυτό το περίεργο παραχτισμένο πλεούμενο;

inkn2.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πλοιο της  STRINTZIS LINES δεν εχει ελθει ποτε στη Ζακυνθο εκτος απο το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ οταν ηταν λευκου χρωματος που εκτελεσε μερικα δρομολογια το 1969 με 70 αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι εκεινη την εποχη ειχε βγει ως αγονη γραμμη η συνδεση Ζακυνθου Κεφαλλονιας, διοτι ειχε σταματησει το τελευταιο καραβι απο Πειραια που ηταν το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ του Φουστανου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο στην Τεργεστη το 1969. Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/


1969-ITALYA-TRIESTE-LIMANI-KARTPOSTAL__4887992_0.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο ελληνικο πλοιο του 1938 στην Ροδο

Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/


1938-RODOS-LIMANI-VE-GEMI-KONULU-FOTOGRAF__22541992_0.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο  πλοιο στο Ηρακλειο

Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/

Herakleion.jpg

----------


## aegina

To ena apo ta dyo mikra moiazei me to IOS EXPRESS...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αγνωστο  πλοιο στο Ηρακλειο
> 
> Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/
> 
> Herakleion.jpg


Αυτο το πλοιο ειναι το Αγγελικα.Απλα η φωτο ειναι επιχρωματισμενη,και εχει ανεβει παλαιοτερα στο θεμα Αγγελικα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=Nicholas Peppas;411891]Πλοιο στην Τεργεστη το 1969. Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/



To πλοίο είναι το Cristoforo Colombo το οποίο είχε την Τριέστη σαν βάση του για τα ενδο-Μεσογειακά και υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια του, και ναί το μικρό πλοίο δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το Ambriabella (Ιος Express) ή το αδελφάκι του Dionea. Όσο για το άλλο μικρό πίσω και δεξιά από το Ambriabella/Dionea πρέπει να είναι το Cres της Jadrolinija.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μηπως καποιος φιλος ανγνωριζει την κατωθι   Παντοφλα?   ειναι στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1969
Piraeus 1969 Photo Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλοιο που ψαχνεις φιλε TSS APOLLON ειναι το Αγια Κυριακη που σημερα ειναι το casamicciola terme primo και δουλευει στο pozzuoli στη ναπολη  και παει στην casamiccila στην ischia μεχρι και σημερα.Μαλλον οι ιταλοι εχουν αλλαξει μηχανες γιατι τα 14 μιλια τα εχει.

j.jpg

j (1).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η απορια ελυθη ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοιο που ψαχνεις φιλε TSS APOLLON ειναι το Αγια Κυριακη που σημερα ειναι το casamicciola terme primo και δουλευει στο pozzuoli στη ναπολη  και παει στην casamiccila στην ischia μεχρι και σημερα.Μαλλον οι ιταλοι εχουν αλλαξει μηχανες γιατι τα 14 μιλια τα εχει.
> 
> j.jpg
> 
> j (1).jpg




Ακομη και βιντεο με ναπολιτανικα!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQStf6vNZjE

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια πραγματα nicholas peppas.Ας δουμε και το ακρωτηριο που βλεπουμε να κατευθυνεται η δικη μας Αγια Κυριακη.

IMG_7171.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μαρίνα  Αλίμου  αρχές  1983,  γνωρίζει  κανείς  το  εικονιζόμενο  αριστερά  με  το  όνομα  CYTHERA;

CYTHERA.jpg

----------


## esperos

Κάλυμνος  πιθανώς  1982,  αναγνωρίζει  κανείς  το  εικονιζόμενο  σκάφος;


σάρω0011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το σκαφος ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα ML FAIRMILE ναυπηγημενα την δεκαετια του 40, που κυκλοφορουσαν για πολλα χρονια στα ελληνικα νερα.Τωρα πιο ακριβως ειναι δεν το γνωριζω.

CUTTER ML 823.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάλυμνος  πιθανώς  1982,  αναγνωρίζει  κανείς  το  εικονιζόμενο  σκάφος;
> σάρω0011.jpg


Πραγματι μοιαζει με ML Falmire. Πιθανως εχετε δει εδω  τον ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟ που ηταν παρομοιο πλοιο στις Σποραδες και εχει αναφερθει προηγουμενως απο τον BEN BRUCE  εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=69
Nautilos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η ατμοσφαιρικη φωτογραφια ειναι απο το E-bay. Νομιζω οτι το πλοιο ειναι μεταξυ Ριου και Αντιρριου. Το πλοιο μοιαζει σαν ενα ιταλικο της Adriatica.

Φωτογραφια Νικολαου Μπουρη, Αθηναι

Naupaktos Nik Mpouris Athens.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Αυτη η ατμοσφαιρικη φωτογραφια ειναι απο το E-bay. Νομιζω οτι το πλοιο ειναι μεταξυ Ριου και Αντιρριου. Το πλοιο μοιαζει σαν ενα ιταλικο της Adriatica.
> 
> Φωτογραφια Νικολαου Μπουρη, Αθηναι
> 
> Naupaktos Nik Mpouris Athens.jpg


MESSAPIA  ή  ENOTRIA

----------


## Appia_1978

Στη Χαλκίδα:

!CBmo5QQCGk~$(KGrHqN,!lEEz+6Oy)BIBNI(nVc)Lw~~_3.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ποιο να ειναι αυτο το καραβι μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει΄

----------


## Ellinis

Μάρκο και Βαγγέλη, το καράβι είναι το προπολεμικό ΛΕΩΝ της Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοίας. Και εμένα για τη Χαλκίδα μου φαίνεται, εξάλλου έτσι λέει και η λεζάντα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω Αρη μικρος ακουγα τον πατερα μου να λεει ιστοριες για το ΛΕΩΝ, η Χαλκιδα ειναι σιγουρα/

----------


## Ellinis

¶μα θυμάσαι ακόμη τις ιστορίες, γράψε κάτι στο θέμα του πλοίου μιας και ιστορίες για αυτά τα πλοία έχουν ελάχιστα καταγραφεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1972 από το flickr, δείχνει το κατάστρωμα από ένα ποστάλι της γραμμής Ελλάδα - Ιταλία. Το μυαλό μου κάπου πάει αλλά θα 'θελα να ακούσω και άλλες γνώμες για το ποιό μπορεί να είναι...

unkn 72.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H σωστικη λεμβος παντως ειναι το ιδιο στυλ με πολλα ιταλικα πλοια.Πηγασος , Δημητρουλα εχουν την ιδια πρυμνη με αυτην που βλεπουμε στην φωτο

----------


## Appia_1978

Είναι Ελληνικό πλοίο μιας και αναγράφει μόνο "Seats - Καθίσματα" και τίποτα στα Ιταλικά  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

[QUOTE=Ellinis;433270]Mια φωτογραφία του 1972 από το flickr, δείχνει το κατάστρωμα από ένα ποστάλι της γραμμής Ελλάδα - Ιταλία. Το μυαλό μου κάπου πάει αλλά θα 'θελα να ακούσω και άλλες γνώμες για το ποιό μπορεί να είναι...

unkn 72.jpg 

_ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 1972_
ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΙΟΥ&#923.jpg

*Ειναι το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ (Πρυμνια σωστικη λεμβος)* 
* POSEIDONIA.jpg*

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ειδικά τον TSS που βρήκε τη λύση ! :-D

----------


## naftopoulo

Ξέρει κάποιος για ένα ημιτελές σκουριασμένο κουφάρι στη ΝΑΥΣΙ το βλέπω χρόνια εκεί πέρα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο ανηκει στην variety cruises και το αγορασε το 2007 με σκοπο να το κανει ενα ωραιο 4καταρτο ιστιοφορο.Η ναυπηγηση του, μεχρι του σημειου που βλεπουμε, εγινε σε συντομο χρονο το 2001

----------


## tomcat

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους φιλους της θαλασσινης παρεας.
Με την σειρα μου θα ηθελα βοηθεια απο οποιους ξερουν στο εξης:
Την δεκαετια του 80 στο λιμανι του Πορτο Ραφτη(Λιμην Μεσογαιας) ερχοταν ενα μπλε RO-RO με το ονομα ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ή ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝΙΑ -νομιζω το δευτερο-. Στις μπλε τσιμινιερες του ειχε συμβολο σαν ενα κοκκινο Χ. Οποιος μπορει ας με διαφωτισει σχετικα με εταιρεια και δρομολογιο.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Rocinante

> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους φιλους της θαλασσινης παρεας.
> Με την σειρα μου θα ηθελα βοηθεια απο οποιους ξερουν στο εξης:
> Την δεκαετια του 80 στο λιμανι του Πορτο Ραφτη(Λιμην Μεσογαιας) ερχοταν ενα μπλε RO-RO με το ονομα ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ή ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝΙΑ -νομιζω το δευτερο-. Στις μπλε τσιμινιερες του ειχε συμβολο σαν ενα κοκκινο Χ. Οποιος μπορει ας με διαφωτισει σχετικα με εταιρεια και δρομολογιο.Ευχαριστω


Ριξε μια ματια εδω και πιο συγκεκριμενα στο Post 112 του Ben Bruce.
Αν ειναι αυτο διαβασε το θεμα απο την αρχη μηπως γραφει κατι γι Πορτο Ραφτη γιατι δεν το ξερω.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...114#post221114

----------


## tomcat

Αγαπητε φιλε rocinante αν και το ονομα παραπεμπει στο εν λογω πλοιο που λες, εντουτοις δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο. Δεν ξερω αν εχεις καποια αλλη πληροφορια με RO-RO  που ειχε τετοιο ονομα.
Επισης το δρομολογιο του πρεπει να ηταν προς Β. Αιγαιο (Λημνο)
Ελπιζω να  μπορεσα να βοηθησω καπως.

----------


## emmpapad

Καλοκαίρι του 1988 το σκάφος ήταν λευκό και είχε μπλέ φουγάρο με κόκκινο Χ 
Νηολογίου Πειραιά 9285 κατασκευής 1972 και ΙΜΟ 7206859
Απ΄ότι θυμάμαι έπιανε Λήμνο-Αη Στράτη- Καβάλα.
Εκανε μόνο μια σεζόν και μας αποχαιρέτησε.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλοκαίρι του 1988 το σκάφος ήταν λευκό και είχε μπλέ φουγάρο με κόκκινο Χ 
> Νηολογίου Πειραιά 9285 κατασκευής 1972 και ΙΜΟ 7206859
> Απ΄ότι θυμάμαι έπιανε Λήμνο-Αη Στράτη- Καβάλα.
> Εκανε μόνο μια σεζόν και μας αποχαιρέτησε.
> 
> ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ


 Ααα ευχαριστουμε.
Αγνοουσα εντελως την υπαρξη αυτου του πλοιου.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως τα λέει ο emmpapad είναι. Υπάρχει και θεμα για το πλοίο _εδώ_.

----------


## ISTOS

μηπως γνωρίζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το πλοιο που διερχεται τον πορθμο του ευριπου στην χαλκιδα στην συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια?
ευχαριστωΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλώς όρισες φίλε.Δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε πλοίο με Ε στο φουγάρο ήταν της Ελληνικής που επιπλέον δεν είχε κ επιβατηγά.Όσο γιά το ποιό ήταν,κάποιος γκουρού από την παρέα μας νομίζω θα το αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> μηπως γνωρίζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το πλοιο που διερχεται τον πορθμο του ευριπου στην χαλκιδα στην συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια?
> ευχαριστω
> ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.jpg


Αυτό είναι το θρυλικό _Ελένη_ του _Εμπειρικου_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...rnomor-Kostanz μεγάλο προπολεμικό επιβατηγό που σώθηκε στον πόλεμο και συνέχισε μέχρι το 1950 !  Αλλά επιβατηγά που επέζησαν του πολέμου ήταν το Κορινθια, το Ναυσικα του Στοφορου και δυο τρία αλλά.
Εδω, Ελενη οταν ανηκε στην Αικατερινη Καναρη, απο το ΒΗΜΑ, 27 Ιουλιου 1950.
19500727 Eleni BHMA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό είναι το θρυλικό Ελένη του Εμπειρικου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...rnomor-Kostanz μεγάλο προπολεμικό επιβατηγό που σώθηκε στον πόλεμο και συνέχισε μέχρι το 1950 ! Αλλά επιβατηγά που επέζησαν του πολέμου ήταν το Κορινθια, το Ναυσικα του Στοφορου και δυο τρία αλλά.


Aν κρίνω από το λεωφορείο που διακρίνεται,η φωτό είναι μεταπολεμική.

----------


## ISTOS

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ο φίλος Nicholas μας πληροφόρησε ότι το πλοίο είναι το ΕΛΕΝΗ του Εμπειρίκου. Εγώ μετά απο ψάξιμο μπορώ να σας πληροφορήσω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι προπολεμική και συγκεκριμένα του 1935

http://www.amapola.gr/kalithea/subca...es/055-020.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο φίλος Nicholas μας πληροφόρησε ότι το πλοίο είναι το ΕΛΕΝΗ του Εμπειρίκου. Εγώ μετά απο ψάξιμο μπορώ να σας πληροφορήσω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι προπολεμική και συγκεκριμένα του 1935
> 
> http://www.amapola.gr/kalithea/subca...es/055-020.jpg


φίλε τοξότη, επειδή έχω αποκτήσει αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες του "Καλλι-θέα" μπορώ να σου πω οτι οι ημερομηνίες και γενικά οι λεζάντες δεν είναι για να τις παίρνεις και πολύ υπόψην. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη πάντως, κρίνοντας από την καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου θα έλεγα οτι είναι μάλλον προπολεμική.

----------


## τοξοτης

> φίλε τοξότη, επειδή έχω αποκτήσει αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες του "Καλλι-θέα" μπορώ να σου πω οτι οι ημερομηνίες και γενικά οι λεζάντες δεν είναι για να τις παίρνεις και πολύ υπόψην. 
> Στη συγκεκριμένη πάντως, κρίνοντας από την καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου θα έλεγα οτι είναι μάλλον προπολεμική.


  Αγαπητέ Ellinis , όπως έχω ξαναγράψει και για άλλες αμφισβητήσεις σου για την ακρίβεια που έχουν οι λεζάντες  φωτογραφιών που έχω βρει και δημοσιεύσει για διάφορα θέματα , ούτε ο ειδικός είμαι ούτε τις ειδικές γνώσεις έχω για να κρίνω αν είναι σωστή η λεζάντα και έτσι τη δημοσιεύω όπως τη βρήκα αφήνοντας στους ειδικούς να την αξιολογήσουν.
Παρακάτω δημοσιεύω μια σειρά φωτογραφιών της ίδιας περιοχής του 1932 - 1934 - 1935  και 1947  σύμφωνα με το Καλή Θέα που ίσως να βοηθήσουν.

http://www.amapola.gr/kalithea/frame.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε τοξότη, επειδή έχω αποκτήσει αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες του "Καλλι-θέα" μπορώ να σου πω οτι οι ημερομηνίες και γενικά οι λεζάντες δεν είναι για να τις παίρνεις και πολύ υπόψην. 
> Στη συγκεκριμένη πάντως, κρίνοντας από την καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου θα έλεγα οτι είναι μάλλον προπολεμική.


Nα σκεφθείτε ότι σε προπολεμική φωτό με το Β.Π.ΥΔΡΑ στη Χίο γράφουν 1947 κ ας είχε βυθιστεί το εν λόγω αντιτορπιλικό το 1941! Πολλοί θα το δουν λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν...

----------


## Ellinis

> Για να γυρίσουμε το ρολόι 76 χρόνια πίσω,Πειραιάς 1931 και 1932, κατά την μαζική έξοδο των Αρμενίων για το νεοϊδρυθέν σοβιέτ της Αρμενίας. Οι φωτογραφίες μαρτυρούν ταξίδια που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με το πως αντιμετωπίζει ο σημερινός επιβάτης τις συνθήκες ταλαιπωρίας... Από τη φωτογραφία διακρίνω το Υδραίος, το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω. Η τελευταία φωτογραφία μπορεί να μην είναι από ελληνικό λιμάνι αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να κοσμεί τη συλλογή του Ναυτιλία (Jaffa 1932) . Παρακαλώ τους ειδικούς να μας διαφωτίσουν.
> 
> 2414635226_1ba34cb144_o.jpg 2414671666_97ef7c4c37_o.jpg 2414670776_d1a79d7e6c_o.jpg
> Copyright





> Για το ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα εδώ, όπως και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του. 
> Φορτηγό του 1902, ταξίδεψε για Έλληνες επι 22 χρόνια ωσπού τορπιλίστηκε το 1943. Περισσότερα για το τέλος του εδώ.


Στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος είχαμε συζητήσει για το ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ. Ας δούμε και μια σχετική φωτογραφία από την εφημερίδα Σφαίρα της 2ας Ιανουαρίου 1932.

ydreos 2-1-32.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος είχαμε συζητήσει για το ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ. Ας δούμε και μια σχετική φωτογραφία από την εφημερίδα Σφαίρα της 2ας Ιανουαρίου 1932.


Ευχαριστω και για ενα αλλο λογο, Το αρχειο της Αρμενικης οργανωσεως AGBU μου ξαναθυμησε τι εχουν υποφερει και οι Αρμενιοι... Τρομερες σκηνες.  Αναμεσα τους και τεσσερεις που θα ηθελα να δουν φιλοι.  Αρμενιοι προσφυγες στο Ζαππειο (1922), τις στηλες Ολυμπιου Διος (1922), στην Συγγρου (1921-22) και στην Νεα Σμυρνη (1938) σε σπιτια φτιαγμενα απο το ιδρυμα Γκιουλμπεκιαν.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/agbu/2414672126/  Στο θεμα υπαρχουν παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και φωτογραφιων πλοιων.

Αρμ.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ευχαριστω και για ενα αλλο λογο, Το αρχειο της Αρμενικης οργανωσεως AGBU μου ξαναθυμησε τι εχουν υποφερει και οι Αρμενιοι... Τρομερες σκηνες.  Αναμεσα τους και τεσσερεις που θα ηθελα να δουν φιλοι.  Αρμενιοι προσφυγες στο Ζαππειο (1922), τις στηλες Ολυμπιου Διος (1922), στην Συγγρου (1921-22) και στην Νεα Σμυρνη (1938) σε σπιτια φτιαγμενα απο το ιδρυμα Γκιουλμπεκιαν.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/agbu/2414672126/  Στο θεμα υπαρχουν παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και φωτογραφιων πλοιων.
> 
> Αρμ.jpg


Φίλε μου πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που αναφέρονται στο http://www.flickr.com/photos/agbu/2414672126/ .Εκτός απο τις δύο  πολύ καθαρές φωτογραφία της πρύμνης του ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ έχει και 2-3 φωτογραφίες της πόλης μου (Ν.Σμύρνη) κάποτε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε μου πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που αναφέρονται στο http://www.flickr.com/photos/agbu/2414672126/ .Εκτός απο τις δύο  πολύ καθαρές φωτογραφία της πρύμνης του ΥΔΡΑΙΟΣ έχει και 2-3 φωτογραφίες της πόλης μου (Ν.Σμύρνη) κάποτε.


Φιλε Αντωνη     Ημουν βεβαιος οτο θα ησουν ο πρωτος που θα απαντουσε.  Ξερω πως σου αρεσουν αυτα.  Ν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τουριστικο οδηγο του 1970.Προσωπικα δεν ξερω πιο πλοιο ειναι αλλα με μια προχειρη εκτιμηση το Ελλη δεν ειναι

DSC05862.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Απο τουριστικο οδηγο του 1970.Προσωπικα δεν ξερω πιο πλοιο ειναι αλλα με μια προχειρη εκτιμηση το Ελλη δεν ειναι
> 
> DSC05862.jpg


Μου κάνει για το Αιολίς του Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Απο τουριστικο οδηγο του 1970.Προσωπικα δεν ξερω πιο πλοιο ειναι αλλα με μια προχειρη εκτιμηση το Ελλη δεν ειναι
> 
> DSC05862.jpg


_
Ειναι το F/B Ελλη του Γ.Φραγκουδακη
_
ELLI S.Valakis.jpgELLI.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι οφθαλμοφανες οπως μας το παρουσιασες....ειναι το Ελλη

----------


## Takerman

> _
> Ειναι το F/B Ελλη του Γ.Φραγκουδακη
> _
> ELLI S.Valakis.jpgELLI.jpg


*RESPECT.....*

----------


## Ellinis

Στον λιμενοβραχίονα της μαρίνας της Κέρκυρας, αριστερά από το επιβατηγό λιμάνι υπάρχει μισοβυθισμένο ένα σκουριασμένο σκαρί. Απ'όσο βλέπω σε αυτή την αεροφωτογραφία του google earth (με λήψη πρίν ένα χρόνο) το σκαρί του και ειδικά η πλώρη μοιάζει με "παντόφλας".
Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει ποιό ήταν κάποτε;

wreck2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι βέβαια παντόφλα και είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_, παρατημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κρίνοντας από το νερό που έχει φτάσει στο κατάστρωμα, φαίνεται οτι κάποια στιγμή βαρέθηκε να περιμένει και κάθισε στο βυθό...

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα αλλά θέλω να κάνω ένα αφιέρωμα στα πλοία που πήγαιναν Κάρπαθο, είτε από Πειραιά είτε από Ρόδο.
Έχω βρει κάποια ρωτώντας συγγενείς μου, αλλά πολλά λείπουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιό χρονικό διάστημα θες να καλύψεις Ηλία;

----------


## Ilias 92

Όσο περισσότερα βρούμε τόσο το καλύτερο, από εποχή δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα.
Στο βιβλίο του Φουστάνου Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα  έχει 5-6 πλοία που έκαναν την γραμμή από το 1945 και μετά.
Ο παππούς μου θυμάται ως πρώτο το Άνδρος, το μαύρο όπως το έλεγαν, και πολλά καΐκια που έκαναν δρομολόγια στην Ρόδο, Κρήτη και Πειραιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Tα πιο πρόσφατα της ΑΝΕΚ - ΛΑΝΕ νομίζω τα ξέρεις. Το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ ήταν από τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά της γραμμής, ατμόπλοιο βέβαια. Σκόρπια να αναφέρω τα ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Διαμαντή, ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ, ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ (του Αγαπητού).  Πήγε και τα ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και ΕΛΛΗ του Τυπάλδου, λογικά θα πήγαιναν και άλλα του.

----------


## Ellinis

Ηλία σημείωσε και τα παρακάτω. Απο παλιά το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ και το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ. Πιο κοντά τα ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ, ΛΑΣΙΘΙ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και ΣΗΤΕΙΑ. Και βέβαια πιο πρόσφατα του Αγούδημου, το 1ο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ (Hengist) και το 2ο, το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και οι Μιλεντονταλιάνες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε πιο ακτοπλοικο ,που δουλεψε την δεκαετια του 70 και 80, ανηκουν οι πολυτελεις αυτοι χωροι που στο παρελθον ειχε δουλεψει και ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο?


arion4.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν το λέω είναι σαν να κλέβω εκκλησιά. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και δεν το λες!Δεν βλεπω και πολυ κινηση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ...το αρχειο της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας αναγραφει και προδιδει το ζητουμενο ονομα!  _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Exει δικαιο ο φιλος TSS APOLLON και αποκαλυπτω.....

arion4.jpg


....απο παλαιοπωλειο στην Μυτιληνη με κοστος τοτε 5000δρχ

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να φρεσκάρω, λίγο , το θέμα.
Απο φωτογραφία του Γρ. Συριώτη + , ποιό πλοίο είναι αυτό????
Ιδιαίτερα για τους ,ELLINIS-TSS APOLLON_TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.
Παράκληση,εάν βρεθεί,ας μεταφερθεί και στην ενότητά του.kikgb.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Λεονάρδε, αυτό είναι το προπολεμικό ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ του καπετάν Αλκιβιάδη Τόγια. Μιας και οι φωτογραφίες του στην Ελλάδα είναι λιγοστές, η προσθήκη αυτή είναι εξαιρετική και σε ευχαριστούμε. 
Ευχαρίστως να αντιγράψω το μήνυμα σου και_ στο θέμα του πλοίου_.

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Φίλε Λεονάρδε, αυτό είναι το προπολεμικό ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ του καπετάν Αλκιβιάδη Τόγια. Μιας και οι φωτογραφίες του στην Ελλάδα είναι λιγοστές, η προσθήκη αυτή είναι εξαιρετική και σε ευχαριστούμε. 
> Ευχαρίστως να αντιγράψω το μήνυμα σου και_ στο θέμα του πλοίου_.


Αρη μου,δεν αμφέβαλλα,ούτε στιγμή,οτι η απάντηση θα ήταν άμεση (Το εάν θα ήταν και σωστή,,ε αυτό είναι εκ των ουκ ανευ..).

----------


## Ellinis

Ξεχωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο που φαίνεται πίσω από την παντόφλα; Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το μετασκευαζόμενο στο Πέραμα ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιάδη.

Φωτογραφία0388 (2).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το πλοίο πίσω από την παντόφλα δεν γνωρίζω. Η παντόφλα πάντως -για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται- είναι η _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_ του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη (περισσότερα _εδώ_).

----------


## Maiandros

> Ξεχωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο που φαίνεται πίσω από την παντόφλα; Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το μετασκευαζόμενο στο Πέραμα ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιάδη.
> 
> Φωτογραφία0388 (2).jpg


Το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα αδερφά ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ,ΕΡΩΣ.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Maiandros ειναι ενα απο τα τρια αδελφα  που εναυπηγηθησαν στην Ιταλια για λογαριασμο του Ε.Ο.Τ.  ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ - ΑΔΩΝΙΣ - ΕΡΩΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!  :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

Προσπαθώ τις τελευταίες μέρες να συλλέξω παραπάνω πληροφορίες για το Skiron, όπου το 1973 είχε προσάραξη στο ασπρονήσι νοτιοανατολικά της Σύρου. Είναι όντως το Σκίρων που εκτελούσε την γραμμή Πόρτο ραφτη προς Σύρο,Πάρο,Νάξο; Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ μερικά στοιχειά αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.
Μια φωτογραφία απο τον τόπο της προσάραξης, πίσω του διακρίνεται ένα ρυμουλκό των Ναυπηγείων Νεωρίου 
Ευχαριστήσω εκ των προτέρων.
Πηγή φωτ/φιας: cdiver.net
SKIRON.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε manoubras33, δες εδώ που είχαμε γράψει και για την προσάραξη και για το σκάφος.

----------


## Maiandros

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία έχει δημοσιευθεί στην τοπική εφημερίδα "Αμοργός" και είναι από το αρχείο του κ. Αντωνίου Γαβαλά. Όπως αναφέρεται, είναι στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων Αμοργού μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών κατασκευής του, οι οποίες είχαν αρχίσει το 1938. Το πλοίο που απεικονίζεται, ποιό να είναι άραγε...

P8011197.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε νομίζω πως είναι το ΤΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής. Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για να κάνεις συγκρίσεις.

----------


## Maiandros

> φίλε νομίζω πως είναι το ΤΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής. Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για να κάνεις συγκρίσεις.


Ναι,το ΤΑΣΟΣ πρέπει να είναι...και πιστεύω φωτογραφήθηκε καθώς δένει γιατί έχει μια απόσταση από τον μώλο, ο μπροστινός κάβος δείχνει τεζαρισμένος και το φουγάρο του καπνίζει... Ακόμα τότε,δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί η μεγάλη προβλήτα που δένουν σήμερα τα μεγάλα πλοία. Σ'αυτή την θέση της φωτογραφίας, πρυμνοδετεί σήμερα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ και παλαιότερα πλαγιοδετούσε το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ. Χαρακτηριστικές είναι και οι μεγάλες τσιμεντένιες μπίντες τις οποίες τις πρόλαβα αλλά σήμερα έχουν αντικατασταθεί από μεταλλικές.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζει κανείς το παρακάτω πλοίο; Τυχαία είδα τη φωτογραφία σε ένα μαγαζί στο Αργοστόλι. 
Θυμάμαι αμυδρά, πως πρέπει να ήταν τη δεκαετία του 80 και μάλιστα, μπορεί να υπήρχαν και άλλα αδερφά και περισσότερες από μία αφίξεις στην Κεφαλλονιά του/των εν λόγω πλοίου/ων.

Agnosto ploio sto Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω 2 πλοια στο αρχείο
1. RROLINE IMO 8606604
2. DIANA G IMO 8512310

DSC_1207 (Large).jpg 100_5574 (Large).jpg DSC_7415 (Large).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ήταν Σοβιετικών συμφερόντων; Αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνανε στην Κεφαλλονιά  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αντιπερισπασμός για το ΝΑΤΟ  :Wink:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

To RROLINE  ερχοταν στη Κυλληνη και φορτωνε παλλετες τοματοπολτο απο το εργοστασιο ΑΣΤΕΡΙΣ της Ανδραβιδας για την Λυβυη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ήταν Σοβιετικών συμφερόντων; Αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνανε στην Κεφαλλονιά


Ήταν από μιά σειρά που χτίστηκαν στην Ανατ.Γερμανία γιά τους Σοβιετικούς κ τα περισσότερα άρχιζαν από ΚΟΜPOZITOR. 'Hταν χαμηλά γιά να περνάνε κάτω από γέφυρες στα ποτάμια.
Τα συγκεκριμένα είχαν περιέλθει σε Έλληνες κ τα είχα δει στη Δραπετσώνα κάποτε.

----------


## Apostolos

Η γέφυρες ολόιδιες με του Ocean Life... Μα καλά τόσο ¨κώλυμα" οι εκάστοτε σχολές; Μα μια μικρή παραλλαγή βρε αδερφέ!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ παράξενα πάντως. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιό είναι άραγε το καραβάκι που περνάει τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου το 1961;

corinth 2-61.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αρη ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ειναι το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ του Π. Ποταμιανου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη. Είχα μια υποψία για αυτό εξαιτίας του καφετί χρώματος στο παραπέτο που παραπέμπει στο κλασσικό χρώμα της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## τοξοτης

Κάνοντας μια αναδρομή στην ιστορία του πλοίου ΑΤΡΕΥΣ βρήκα το παρακάτω που είχε παραθέση ο βαγγελις ρόκκος στις 06/11/2010 το οποίο ενισχύει την άποψη , τουλάχιστο χρονολογικά , περί του ποιό είναι το πλοίο.
Είχε γράψει λοιπόν ο αγαπητός βαγγέλις : < Το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ Αρη στην αρχη ειχε αυτο το ανοιχτο χρωμα που ειχαν ολα τα πλοια της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ.
ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ και οχι ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ που αναφερουν οι εφημεριδες μετονομασθηκε ενα χρονο περιπου πριν τη φωτια που το κατεστρεψε, μετα απο μια δυνατη προσκρουση στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας οπου επαθε σοβαρες ζημιες.
*Το 1961 - 1962 ειχε συμβαση με τα πρακτορεια* που ειχαν τα μεταναστευτικα γκρουπ για Γερμανια Βελγι κ.λ.π. *και εκτελουσε καθε Δευτερα 5μ.μ. απο Πειραια το εξης δρομολογιο 'ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΛΥΞΟΥΡΙΟΝ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΝ ΒΡΙΝΔΙΣΙΟΝ' και επεστρεφε στον Πειραια Παρασκευη πρωι.*
Πλοιαρχος εκεινη την περιοδο ηταν ο Ιωαννης Μπερτσης [ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ].>

----------


## Gallos952

Hello ! Who know's this boat coming to Astypalia in 1981 ? 
Thanks to all of you.
ƒƒ

Pera Yalos 1981.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

One of the Epirus series of Polemis  :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Εντελώς πρόχειρα και από το σουλούπι είναι το μετέπειτα Ελλάς Εξπρες και τότε (επί Πολέμη) Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ. Υπάρχει και trend εδώ στο ναυτιλία που μπορείτε να το δείτε.

----------


## Gallos952

> Εντελώς πρόχειρα και από το σουλούπι είναι το μετέπειτα Ελλάς Εξπρες και τότε (επί Πολέμη) Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ. Υπάρχει και trend εδώ στο ναυτιλία που μπορείτε να το δείτε.


Thanks for this answer but after checking, I don't think that it is ELLAS EXPRESS or CHRISI AMMOS II. Friendly yours. ƒƒ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εντελώς πρόχειρα και από το σουλούπι είναι το μετέπειτα Ελλάς Εξπρες και τότε (επί Πολέμη) Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ. Υπάρχει και trend εδώ στο ναυτιλία που μπορείτε να το δείτε.


_ Φιλε rjjjh2004  ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Φιλε rjjjh2004  ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ_


Και αν δεν είναι προβληματικά τα χρώματα της φωτογραφίας το νησί φαίνεται χιονισμένο.

----------


## Gallos952

> _ Φιλε rjjjh2004  ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ_


I just found it by myself in between and you've right for ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ !
She was coming from Rafina. It should be Epirus Lines and with Captain Makis
Skiadas (to be confirm). Thanks again to all of you. Best. ƒƒ

Pera Yalos 1981.jpgΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ .jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και αν δεν είναι προβληματικά τα χρώματα της φωτογραφίας το νησί φαίνεται χιονισμένο.


_ Αλεξανδρε πρεπει να εχεις δικιο! 
_
Pera Yalos 1981.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

[QUOTE=Gallos952;547314]

*I just found it by myself in between and you've right for ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ ! 
She was coming from Rafina. It should be Polembros shipping with Captain 
Makis Skiadas (to be confirm).
 Thanks again to all of you. Best.* ƒƒ

Pera Yalos 1981.jpg ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ .jpg Polembros.png

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

[QUOTE=Gallos952;547324]


> *I just found it by myself in between and you've right for ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ ! 
> She was coming from Rafina. It should be Polembros shipping with Captain 
> Makis Skiadas (to be confirm).
>  Thanks again to all of you. Best.* ƒƒ
> 
> Pera Yalos 1981.jpg ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ .jpg Polembros.png




Chrissi Ammos III in Astypalea? That is really news  and some questions are unavoidably raised. It never came to my attention that this vessel went that far.  To the best of my knowledge, the ship became a player in the line Rafina - Cyclades in the summer 1981.  Its itineraries varied from Syros - Paros - Naxos to  Tinos-Paros-Naxos-Amorgos, including Small Cyclades in between. I really do not think that it ever crossed the line into Dodecanese.  
My only guess, based on the snow in the photo, is that the ship made the trip Paros-Naxos-Amorgos-Dodecanese in the preceding winter 1980-1981 on  a short temporary basis  *to cover for another ship*.  It is a fact that Greece faced a major snow event in the first days of January 1981.  It is  also a fact  that "Miaoulis" had serious troubles with its engines in the year 1980-1981.   Its itinenaries were either cancelled or made with annoyingly big delays. My mother had to wait onboard for 12 hours in August 1980, before "Miaoulis" could be in shape to set sail for Amorgos and Dodecanese...
I therefore assume that Chrissi Ammos III might have been engaged to substitute "Miaoulis"  at least for some itineraries in winter 1981.  My second guess is that, for this "job" the port of departure might have been Pireaus and not Rafina.
If someone (e.g. Mr Peppas) manages to dig out any announcements of itineraries for the winter  period 1980-1981, the mystery may be solved.  
What is definititely certain is that this photo is extremely rare and precious.  :Single Eye:

----------


## Gallos952

Kalimera and many thanks for your kind answer, my dear. I thought exactly the same after some checks around the question. X.A. III was not supposed to go further than Amorgosaccording to the brochure. Then, she was there on January 28th, 1981 due to an external cause : Miaoulis disruption or/and weather conditions. The island had be fed once a week by the "agoni grammi" at that time. The only solution was to manage a connection with Amorgos desserved by several boats per week from Piraeus or Rafina. Also, the new port was just build and it was more efficient to charter a ferry, even small like Xrisi Ammos. The picture was shot because of the heavy snowfall not for the boat. Anyway, it could be unique for sure. As luck would have it, sometimes…Kalo savvato. Thanks again.ƒƒ[QUOTE=Dream Star Glaros;547553]


> Chrissi Ammos III in Astypalea? That is really news  and some questions are unavoidably raised. It never came to my attention that this vessel went that far.  To the best of my knowledge, the ship became a player in the line Rafina - Cyclades in the summer 1981.  Its itineraries varied from Syros - Paros - Naxos to  Tinos-Paros-Naxos-Amorgos, including Small Cyclades in between. I really do not think that it ever crossed the line into Dodecanese.  My only guess, based on the snow in the photo, is that the ship made the trip Paros-Naxos-Amorgos-Dodecanese in the preceding winter 1980-1981 on  a short temporary basis  *to cover for another ship*.  It is a fact that Greece faced a major snow event in the first days of January 1981.  It is  also a fact  that "Miaoulis" had serious troubles with its engines in the year 1980-1981.   Its itinenaries were either cancelled or made with annoyingly big delays. My mother had to wait onboard for 12 hours in August 1980, before "Miaoulis" could be in shape to set sail for Amorgos and Dodecanese...I therefore assume that Chrissi Ammos III might have been engaged to substitute "Miaoulis"  at least for some itineraries in winter 1981.  My second guess is that, for this "job" the port of departure might have been Pireaus and not Rafina.If someone (e.g. Mr Peppas) manages to dig out any announcements of itineraries for the winter  period 1980-1981, the mystery may be solved.  What is definititely certain is that this photo is extremely rare and precious.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

[QUOTE=Gallos952;547555]Kalimera and many thanks for your kind answer, my dear. I thought exactly the same after some checks around the question. X.A. III was not supposed to go further than Amorgosaccording to the brochure. Then, she was there on January 28th, 1981 due to an external cause : Miaoulis disruption or/and weather conditions. The island had be fed once a week by the "agoni grammi" at that time. The only solution was to manage a connection with Amorgos desserved by several boats per week from Piraeus or Rafina. Also, the new port was just build and it was more efficient to charter a ferry, even small like Xrisi Ammos. The picture was shot because of the heavy snowfall not for the boat. Anyway, it could be unique for sure. As luck would have it, sometimes…Kalo savvato. Thanks again.ƒƒ


Thanks, JF.  It is fortunate that my memory and assumptions coincided with you findings!  
And, as far as the name of the captain is concerned, at the helm then must have been Mr Giorgis (written and pronounced  " Τζωρτζης"  in Greek...       :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Gallos952

Thanks, JF.  It is fortunate that my memory and assumptions coincided with you findings!  
And, as far as the name of the captain is concerned, at the helm then must have been Mr Giorgis (written and pronounced  " Τζωρτζης"  in Greek...       :05.18 Flustered: 

Regarding the name of the captain, I found the information on a blog relating the whole carrier of Makis Skiadas but so, I'm not a specialist. Just an
"aficionados". Take care. See you next time another interesting exhange (for me). Greetings from Paris. ƒƒ

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ωραιοτάτη φωτό που μου απέστειλε χθες ο καλός μου φίλος _emmpapad_ (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ). Βλέπουμε βέβαια το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στην Κρήτη σε άγνωστη χρονολογία, και σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό επιβατηγό _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_.

P1160367_R.jpg

Το ίδιο καραβάκι το έχουμε δει παλαοτερα και σε άλλη φωτό, στην ίδια θέση στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.




> A nice photograph of *Nireus* in Herakleion.
> 
> Herakleion Nireus.jpg
> From a postcard bought at delcampe two years ago.


Ποιό άραγε να ήταν το ιστορικό του, και τι να απέγινε ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να δούμε ακόμα μία φωτό του μικρού _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_ από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης εν έτει _1977_. Είναι νομίζω φανερό πλέον ότι επρόκειτο για καραβάκι από αυτά που αποκαλούσαμε "Κουλουριώτικα", τα μικρά δηλαδή λίμπερτυ της γραμμής Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνα. 'Ετσι, για την ιστορία, ο παππούς μου παλιός καραβομαργκός στον Πειραιά, μου είχε πει ότι αυτά τα καραβάκια τα αποκαλούσαν "κουβαρίστρες" λόγω του κοντόχοντρου σχήματος τους.

NIREFS 1977.jpg

Η φωτό από _εδώ_, αλλά και σε μία ακόμα _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα παλαιοπωλείο στο Θησείο βρέθηκε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Μπορεί κανείς να αναγνωρίσει ποιό είναι το πλοίο άραγε;

Image3.jpg

----------


## aegina

Το ΕΦΦΗ του Λατση.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Aρη καλησπερα, Τι μου θυμιζεις τωρα??? Ειναι το Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Ν. Διαπουλη. Βλεπουμε το ντεκ της Αης θεσης με το μεγαλο μπαλκονι μπροστα,. αριστερα το παραθυρο μιας  απο τις καμπινες ΛΟΥΞ και τη  βαρδιολα της γεφυρας του πλοιου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aρη καλησπερα, Τι μου θυμιζεις τωρα??? Ειναι το Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Ν. Διαπουλη. Βλεπουμε το ντεκ της Αης θεσης με το μεγαλο μπαλκονι μπροστα,. αριστερα το παραθυρο μιας  απο τις καμπινες ΛΟΥΞ και τη  βαρδιολα της γεφυρας του πλοιου.


Αθανατε _βαγγελις ροκκος_. Αυτο ειναι γιατι ειχα μπει στο πλοιο αν και δεν ειχα ταξειδεψει μαζι του.  Δειχνουμε την ηλικια μας.

Α.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση!  :Single Eye:  Φίλε Βαγγέλη ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο θέμα του.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ετσι φιλε Peppas Αναμνησεις......μεγαλωσαμε. Ποσες και ποσες  φορες αγναντευα απο εκεινη τη βαρδιολα μαζι με τον πλοιαρχο Αλεκο Παππα σε ηλικια 12 ετων τπ λιμανι της Ζακυνθου. Τον παρακολουθουσα ποτε θα παει να τραβηξει το συρματοσχοινο για  να σφυριξει. Γιατι αν ηταν κανεις αφηρημενος εκοβε δυο μετρα σαλτο στο ακουσμα εκεινης της τρομερης σφυριχτρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ.

Pasalimani.jpg

Ποίο άραγε είναι το καραβάκι που .....ημι-βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο, δεμένο μπροστά από την πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας στο Πασαλιμάνι ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ.
> 
> Pasalimani.jpg
> 
> Ποίο άραγε είναι το καραβάκι που .....ημι-βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο, δεμένο μπροστά από την πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας στο Πασαλιμάνι ???


Noμίζω ότι ήταν  σκαρί από Θεσ/νίκη το οποίο ένα φεγγάρι πρέπει να έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στον Αργοσαρωνικό.Το είχα δει στην δεκαετία 70 κ πάντως πριν το 1978 διότι έκανα μπάνιο εκεί δίπλα στου Παρασκευά. Γιά το όνομα επιφυλάσσομαι αλλά θα το ψάξω.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Noμίζω ότι ήταν  σκαρί από Θεσ/νίκη το οποίο ένα φεγγάρι πρέπει να έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στον Αργοσαρωνικό.Το είχα δει στην δεκαετία 70 κ πάντως πριν το 1978 διότι έκανα μπάνιο εκεί δίπλα στου Παρασκευά. Γιά το όνομα επιφυλάσσομαι αλλά θα το ψάξω.


Είναι το VERA M. Στο θέμα των ιστορικών πλοίων του Σαρωνικού υπάρχουν αρκετές πληροφορίες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_ ευχαριστώ για την αναγνώριση. Είχα διαβάσει σχετικά με το καραβάκι στο φόρουμ, και παραμένει βέβαια μυστήριο το τι τελικά απέγινε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_ ευχαριστώ για την αναγνώριση. Είχα διαβάσει σχετικά με το καραβάκι στο φόρουμ, και παραμένει βέβαια μυστήριο το τι τελικά απέγινε.


Φίλε EV στην φωτό που ανέβασες είναι ως ΚΕΤΤΥ Π. με σινιάλο λευκό σταυρό Μάλτας κ στις πάντες έγραφε Victoria Cruises.Έτσι λένε τα κιτάπια που κρατάμε παλιοί συνασθενείς  :Fat:  σαν εμένα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_ ευχαριστώ. Άλλο ένα λιθαράκι λοιπόν στην ιστορία του πλοίου το όνομα _ΚΕΤΤΥ Π_. Δυστυχώς όμως ούτε και με αυτό το όνομα μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια άκρη στις βάσεις δεδομένων. Εννοώ δηλαδή αριθμό ΙΜΟ, ο οποίος θα μας έδινε και άλλα στοιχεία, όπως ακριβή χρονολογία κατασκευής, αν είναι ακόμα ενεργό, με τι όνομα, κ.α.

----------


## aegina

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερωτηση - και συγνωμη αν ειναι σε λαθος  θεμα - κατα τη γνωμη η αν οι ειδικοι του φορουμ ξερουν πιο ειναι το λιγοτερο / πιο σπανια φωτογραφημενο πλοιο της ακτοπλοιας και με τις λιγοτερες αναφορες /πληροφοριες   απο το 1960 και μετα.

----------


## Ellinis

Εγώ θα έλεγα το ΒΕΡΑ Μ. (πρώην ΠΟΡΟΣ) που είχε πολύ σύντομο πέρασμα από την ακτοπλοΐα. Και το 1ο ΙΟΥΛΙΣ ΚΕΑΣ έχει λίγες φωτογραφίες γιατί το Λαύριο ήταν τότε πιο μακριά από σήμερα.

----------


## emmpapad

Μετά την εύρεση του ονόματος στην φωτογραφία που μας παρέθεσε ο E.V. και τα σχόλια χρηστών για το ιστορικό του πλοίου να βάλω κι΄εγώ λίγες πληροφορίες απο τα δικά μου κιτάπια σε συνεργασία με τον Ellinis.
Κατασκευάστηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1959 και νηολογήθηκε στον ίδιο λιμένα με αριθμό 25 τον 11/1958 ως νεοναυπήγητο με το όνομα ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ. Στη συνέχεια μετονομάζεται σε ΠΟΡΟΣ τον 07/1965. Εδώ -ημερολογιακά και μόνο- χάνονται τα ίχνη του στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μετονομάζεται σε ΒΕΡΑ Μ. και επανεμφανίζεται στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά με αριθμό 4003 τον 07/1971. Διατηρώ μια μικρή επιφύλαξη ως προς την ονομασία ΚΕΤΤΥ Π. αντί του σωστότερου γραμματικά ΚΑΙΤΗ Π. Νεότερα προσεχώς. Εllinis όπως κατάλαβες έχεις δουλειά να κάνεις.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαβάζω *εδώ* (στην αριστερή σελίδα πάνω πάνω) στο ημερολόγιο του γερμανικού πειρατικού Atlantis (Πλοίο 16, schiff 16) ότι την εβδομάδα από 12 μέχρι 18 Αυγούστου 1940 (η εβδομάδα του τορπιλισμού της Έλλης στην Τήνο) ένα ελληνικό βαπόρι με διακριτικό κλήσης *SVIP* ήταν στα ανοιχτά του Fremantle της Αυστραλίας. Έχει κάποιος περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτό το πλοίο; 

Όπως είδαμε *εδώ* την ίδια περίοδο (Αύγουστος 1940) ένα άλλο "πειρατικό" το Pinguin ή Πλοίο 33 όπως αναφέρεται και στο ημερολίγιο στο πρώτο λινκ ήταν μεταμφιεσμένο σαν το ελληνικό φορτηγό Κάσσος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μικρό πορθμείο κάπου μεταξύ Ωροπού - Ερέτρειας, τον Αύγουστο του 1960. Στην πηγή αναφέρεται οτι το πορθμείο ερχόταν από Κάλαμο. Μπορεί κανείς το αναγνωρίσει;

eretria.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Thanks for this answer but after checking, I don't think that it is ELLAS EXPRESS or CHRISI AMMOS II. Friendly yours. ƒƒ


Δεν έπεσα και πολύ έξω ως προς το Hellas Express....

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C9%C9-Epirus-V

----------


## basi

> Ένα μικρό πορθμείο κάπου μεταξύ Ωροπού - Ερέτρειας, τον Αύγουστο του 1960. Στην πηγή αναφέρεται οτι το πορθμείο ερχόταν από Κάλαμο. Μπορεί κανείς το αναγνωρίσει;
> 
> eretria.jpg


Την εποχή εκείνη γινόταν το δρομολόγιο Αγιοι Απόστολοι Καλάμου - Αλιβέρι . Και σήμερα γιά άλλους λόγους θα ήταν χρήσιμο .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ένα μικρό πορθμείο κάπου μεταξύ Ωροπού - Ερέτρειας, τον Αύγουστο του 1960. Στην πηγή αναφέρεται οτι το πορθμείο ερχόταν από Κάλαμο. Μπορεί κανείς το αναγνωρίσει;
> 
> eretria.jpg


Άρη, για να αστειευτούμε λίγο, υπάρχουν καλά και κακά νέα !!! Τα κακά είναι πως δυστυχώς λόγω της απόστασης και της χαμηλής ποιότητας δεν μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το όνομα στην πλώρη. Τα καλά όμως είναι σημαντικότερα. Η παντοφλίτσα έχει ένα αρκετά χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι, τόσο χαρακτηριστικό μάλιστα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αποκλείσουμε όλες τις γνωστές μας παντόφλες (δεν ήταν δα και πολλές) που δούλευαν εκείνη την περίοδο (1960) στην Ελλάδα, στην Εύβοια και ειδικότερα στην γραμμή του Ωρωπού. Δεν είναι σίγουρα το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ (μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α), ούτε το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (το ξύλινο), ούτε βέβαια τα ΚΥΜΗ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΘΑΛΕΙΑ, ΑΛΙΝΑ...... καμμία σχέση.

Λογικά λοιπόν, και -κατά την προσωπική μου πάντα άποψη- στην φωτογραφία κατά 99% πρέπει να απεικονίζεται το μυστηριώδες και άγνωστο μέχρι σήμερα _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ (το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_).

----------


## emmpapad

Βρήκα μια αναφορά για την τύχη του στον Ελληνικό Ναυτιλιακό Οδηγό του 1981 ότι καταστράφηκε από φωτιά το 1980. Δεν αναφέρεται φυσικά ούτε ημερομηνία συμβάντος αλλά ούτε και ο τόπος. Οι φίλοι καραβολάτρες που ψάχνουν αρχεία εφημερίδων μπορούν να βοηθήσουν;

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ποιο είναι αυτό το φέρρυ των Αγαπητών στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς που εικονίζεται στην φωτογραφία νούμερο 233  της έξοχης φωτογραφικής συλλογής του Joel Katcoff από την Ελλάδα του 1977 που εκτίθεται σε σχετική δημοσίευση στο θέμα του "Έλλη" (υπ' αριθ. 214/28-5-2015);  


https://plus.google.com/photos/112819172324336377286/albums/5534268239687001985/5534269772411838066?pid=5534269772411838066&oid=11  2819172324336377286

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιο είναι αυτό το φέρρυ των Αγαπητών στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς που εικονίζεται στην φωτογραφία νούμερο 233  της έξοχης φωτογραφικής συλλογής του Joel Katcoff από την Ελλάδα του 1977 που εκτίθεται σε σχετική δημοσίευση στο θέμα του "Έλλη" (υπ' αριθ. 214/28-5-2015);  
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/112819172324336377286/albums/5534268239687001985/5534269772411838066?pid=5534269772411838066&oid=11  2819172324336377286


Φίλε :Fat: ,μα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ φυσικά.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Φίλε,μα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ φυσικά.




 :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιό φέρρυ βλέπουμε στο Ναύπλιο σε λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ (αγνώστου χρονολογίας) ???

Nafplio.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ποιό φέρρυ βλέπουμε στο Ναύπλιο σε λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ (αγνώστου χρονολογίας) ???
> 
> Nafplio.jpg


Μοιαζει καπως με το Αλκυων(Σκοπελος).

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω οτι είναι κάποιο από τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα φέρι σαν το BALKANIJA που έκαναν κάποτε και κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιό φέρρυ βλέπουμε στο Ναύπλιο σε λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ (αγνώστου χρονολογίας) ???
> 
> Nafplio.jpg


Eίναι το γιουγκοσλάβικο LIBURNIJA το οποίο παλιά έκανε κρουαζιέρες,εγώ το θυμάμαι τέλη 70-αρχές 80 στην Χίο κ τον Πειραιά.
Στο θέμα του είχα ανεβάσει δικές μου φωτό.
Πρόσφατα πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Αλιάγα ύστερα από 50 χρόνια ζωής με το ίδιο όνομα κ την ίδια εταιρεία Jadrolinija.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Eίναι το γιουγκοσλάβικο LIBURNIJA το οποίο παλιά έκανε κρουαζιέρες,εγώ το θυμάμαι τέλη 70-αρχές 80 στην Χίο κ τον Πειραιά.
> Στο θέμα του είχα ανεβάσει δικές μου φωτό.
> Πρόσφατα πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Αλιάγα ύστερα από 50 χρόνια ζωής με το ίδιο όνομα κ την ίδια εταιρεία Jadrolinija.


Δείτε δύο φωτο που ανέβασα στο θέμα της εταιρείας ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του φίλου Trevor Jones από τo 1970 εμφανίζεται και ένα μικρό σκάφος να πλέει στην ακτή της Σαλαμίνας με κατεύθυνση προς Αμπελάκια. Αν και η ανάλυση δεν βοηθάει, φαίνεται για μικρή "παντόφλα". Μήπως ήταν από αυτές που μετέφεραν εργάτες στα Ναυπηγεία;

lct.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη, βλέπουμε τη θαλαμηγό ΙΛΕΑΝΑ με ημερομηνία 1982...
Πίσω βλέπω τρία φουγάρα, το "Α" πρέπει να είναι του ROMANZA, το "Γ" μου μοιάζει με του INFANTE DOM HENRIQUE αλλά αυτό ήρθε στο Πέραμα το 1988... Το "Β" το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος;

ΙΛΕΑΝΑ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη, βλέπουμε τη θαλαμηγό ΙΛΕΑΝΑ με ημερομηνία 1982...
> Πίσω βλέπω τρία φουγάρα, το "Α" πρέπει να είναι του ROMANZA, το "Γ" μου μοιάζει με του INFANTE DOM HENRIQUE αλλά αυτό ήρθε στο Πέραμα το 1988... Το "Β" το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος;
> 
> ΙΛΕΑΝΑ.jpg


Το Γ όπως κ το Β πρέπει να είναι φορτηγά. :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη, του 1966. Το πλοίο αριστερά μου φαίνεται για επιβατηγό. Καμιά ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;

περαμα 1966.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ʼλλη μια φωτογραφία από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη, του 1966. Το πλοίο αριστερά μου φαίνεται για επιβατηγό. Καμιά ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> περαμα 1966.jpg


¶ρη πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα Suecia ή Britannia μόλις παραλειφθέντα απο την ΕΛΜΕΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Θα συμφωνησω με τον Αλεξανδρο ειναι ενα εκ των δυο_

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, τώρα που το λέτε το αναγνωρίζω και εγώ  :Fat:

----------


## dionisos

Δεν γνωριζω αν ειμαι στο θεμα αυτο αλλα θα παρακαλουσα αν καποιος γνωριζει για δυο Εταιρειες της Δεκαετιας του 1960 την GALAXY αφ'ενος και την AVON οι οποιες ειχαν δεξαμενοπλοια οπως τα TRECHON - TAMA - PENANT - GOLDEN EAGLE- GOLDEN JAY - GOLDEN FALCON και αλλα πολλα για να ανοιξουμε την σχετικη μεριδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν γνωριζω αν ειμαι στο θεμα αυτο αλλα θα παρακαλουσα αν καποιος γνωριζει για δυο Εταιρειες της Δεκαετιας του 1960 την GALAXY αφ'ενος και την AVON οι οποιες ειχαν δεξαμενοπλοια οπως τα TRECHON - TAMA - PENANT - GOLDEN EAGLE- GOLDEN JAY - GOLDEN FALCON και αλλα πολλα για να ανοιξουμε την σχετικη μεριδα


GOLDEN JAY.jpg πηγή shipspotting
Bρήκα αυτό φίλε, GOLDEN JAY κάνει μπαμ ότι ήταν τουρμπινάδικο της Εsso. Tέτοια είχε κ η Petrola.

----------


## dionisos

> GOLDEN JAY.jpg πηγή shipspotting
> Bρήκα αυτό φίλε, GOLDEN JAY κάνει μπαμ ότι ήταν τουρμπινάδικο της Εsso. Tέτοια είχε κ η Petrola.


Ναι φιλε Ευχαριστω Αν θελουν και δεν υπαρχει θεμα μπορει να ξεκινησουνε

----------


## Ellinis

To πρώην κουβανέζικο ΧΧ ΑΝΙVERSARIO αρόδο στον Πειραιά το 1990 με σημαία Αγίου Βικεντίου και το "κουτσουρεμένο" όνομα ΑΝΙ. 
ANI.jpg

Ιδιοκτήτρια εμφανίζεται κάποια Incorn Ltd. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1957 στα Bolnes για την ολλανδική KNSM και ως ORANJE NASSAU έκανε τη γραμμή Ολλανδία-Καραϊβική με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 184 επιβατών. Το 1974 το πήραν οι Κουβανοί για να μεταφέρει στρατιώτες και εξοπλισμό προς την Αγκόλα και το είχαμε αναφέρει και παλιότερα:



> Το AFRICA-CUBA ήταν ένα από τα λίγα μεγάλα Κουβανέζικα επιβατηγά. Δυο άλλα ήταν τα πρώην Ολλανδικά VIETNAM HEROICO που έπεσε θύμα σαμποτάζ το 1984, και το XX ANIVERSARIO που το 1990 πέρασε από τον Πειραιά καθ'οδόν για να διαλυθεί στην Ινδία.


 Το πούλησαν στην Incorn το 1989 και πέρασε το Σουέζ το Σεπτέμβρη του 1990 καθοδόν για να διαλυθεί στο Αλανγκ.
Η παραμονή του στη ράδα του Πειραιά είναι κάπως "ύποπτη". Να ύπηρξε ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον για αγορά; ή απλά ανάγκες επισκευής του ρυμουλκού; Γιατί για στόρια δεν νομίζω να ανέβαινε μέχρι τον Πειραιά. Ίσως κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο;

----------


## Ellinis

Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος ποιό είναι το καραβάκι σε αυτή την καρτ ποστάλ του Βολου;

volos.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

I bought this PC of Volos on eBay where this picture was captured, no ?
It should be nice to give me the name of the boat…

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Αγιος Κωνσταντινος σε καρτποσταλ στο ebay
γνωριζουμε κατι   για την  συγκεκριμενη  παντοφλιτσα 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-CORFU...AAAOSwnHZYRbLE

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζουμε αγαπητέ φίλε. Η απάντηση _εδώ_.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-PATRA...cAAOSwux5YRZOo

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιό είναι το πλοίο που έχει δέσει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, κάπου στη δεκαετία 50-60; Η πισίνα στην πλώρη μαρτυράει οτι είναι κρουαζιερόπλοιο...

tenos 50s 60s.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ποιό είναι το πλοίο που έχει δέσει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, κάπου στη δεκαετία 50-60; Η πισίνα στην πλώρη μαρτυράει οτι είναι κρουαζιερόπλοιο...tenos 50s 60s.jpg


Το Δήλος του Νομικού πρέπει να είναι ¶ρη.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο Αλέξανδρε, αυτό είναι!

xanadu07_15667281.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεκαετία 1960 (ακριβής χρονιά ???) στο Πέραμα, και στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου κατασκευάζεται η υδροφόρα _ΥΔΡΑ_ (νηολογίου Ύδρας 4). Ποιό άραγε είναι το επιβατηγό που φαίνεται σε δεύτερο πλάνο (πίσω από την υδροφόρα ???)

01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μοιάζει πολύ στο ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ αλλά με διαφορές στον αριθμό και τη θέση των παραθύρων-φιλιστρινιών και με το φουγάρο πιο πίσω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ σε κάποια αρχική μορφή και αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του Περάματος φαίνεται αυτή η ασυνήθιστη πρύμνη ενός πλοίου. Μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει σε τι τύπο πλοίου ανήκει;

UNK.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Περάματος φαίνεται αυτή η ασυνήθιστη πρύμνη ενός πλοίου. Μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει σε τι τύπο πλοίου ανήκει;
> 
> UNK.jpg


Σαν πρώην πολεμικό μοιάζει.Χρονολογικά περίπου πότε είναι;

----------


## Ellinis

Γύρω στο 1970. Τι είδους πολεμικό "βλέπεις";

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν μπορώ να καθορίσω...βλέπω θέσεις γιά πυροβόλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα μικρό πλοίο με το όνομα Δ1 στην πρύμνη του, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων! Αρχικά πίστεψα οτι είναι κάποιο μικρό πολεμικό αλλά η αναγραφή του λιμένα νηολόγησης στην πρύμνη παραπέμπει σε εμπορικό σκάφος. Πέρασε απο το μυαλό μου μήπως είναι η μετασκευασμένη κανονιοφόρος Δ που είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΔΕΛΤΑ (την είχαμε αναφέρει _εδώ_) αλλά τα ναυπηγικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Κάποια ιδέα μήπως;

D1.jpg
Η πηγή αναφέρεται στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ενα μικρό πλοίο με το όνομα Δ1 στην πρύμνη του, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων! Αρχικά πίστεψα οτι είναι κάποιο μικρό πολεμικό αλλά η αναγραφή του λιμένα νηολόγησης στην πρύμνη παραπέμπει σε εμπορικό σκάφος. Πέρασε απο το μυαλό μου μήπως είναι η μετασκευασμένη κανονιοφόρος Δ που είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΔΕΛΤΑ (την είχαμε αναφέρει _εδώ_) αλλά τα ναυπηγικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Κάποια ιδέα μήπως;
> 
> D1.jpg
> Η πηγή αναφέρεται στη φωτογραφία.


Το πιο είναι ή τι είναι δε το γνωρίζω. Εκείνο όμως που γνωρίζω είναι ότι η ιστοσελίδα  http://oldithaki.blogspot.gr/ έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα και μιας και ο Ellinis βρήκε την πηγή θα πρέπει αυτός να τα παρουσιάσει. Εγώ απλά θα αναφέρω απο το φωτ/κο αρχείο Αρσένη Νο 6 φωτ/φίες : 37,38 - 40,41 - 44 - 47 έως 59 - 62,63,64 .

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα μικρό πλοίο με το όνομα Δ1 στην πρύμνη του, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων! Αρχικά πίστεψα οτι είναι κάποιο μικρό πολεμικό αλλά η αναγραφή του λιμένα νηολόγησης στην πρύμνη παραπέμπει σε εμπορικό σκάφος. Πέρασε απο το μυαλό μου μήπως είναι η μετασκευασμένη κανονιοφόρος Δ που είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΔΕΛΤΑ (την είχαμε αναφέρει _εδώ_) αλλά τα ναυπηγικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Κάποια ιδέα μήπως;
> 
> D1.jpg
> Η πηγή αναφέρεται στη φωτογραφία.


Τελικά μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και πολλές συγκρίσεις με πλοία της εποχής κατέληξα στο οτι το  εικονιζόμενο είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα πλοία δίωξης λαθρεμπορίου που ναυπηγήθηκαν  το 1926 στην Ιταλία για την Ελλάδα. Αρχικά υπάγονταν στο Υπουργείο  Οικονομικών, στην Δ/νση Τελωνείων. Ισώς επειδή δεν εντάχθηκαν στον Στόλο  αλλά σε μια κρατική υπηρεσία να νηολογήθηκαν κανονικά. 
Τα πλοία  αργότερα περιήλθαν στο ΠΝ και έφεραν τις ονομασίες Α1 ως Α4, χωρίς να τύχουν ιδιαίτερα καλής αποδοχής τόσο για τις περιορισμένες ναυτικές δυνατότητες τούς όσο και για την μικρή ακτίνα δράσης. Πάντως και τα  τέσσερα χάθηκαν κατά τον Β' Π.Π. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο  el.wikipedia.org... αλλά κρατήστε οτι όσα γράφει για το τέλος του Α1 στην πραγματικότητα συνέβησαν στο Α2.
Το πότε ονομαζόταν Δ1 δεν το γνωρίζω και  υποθέτω οτι ίσως ονομαζόταν έτσι αρχικά. Η σημαία στην πρύμνη δεν φαίνεται για την Ελληνική αλλά για κάποια "τρικολόρ". Αν είναι η Ιταλική  σημαία, μια εξήγηση είναι οτι το πλοίο φωτογραφήθηκε κατά την κάθοδο  του από τα Ιταλικά ναυπηγεία στην Ελλάδα και πριν ακόμη παραδοθεί  επίσημα στις ελληνικές αρχές. Ίσως το βαρέλι στην πρύμνη να περιείχε το επιπλέον καύσιμο που χρειαζόταν για το μακρύ ταξίδι. 

Για σύγκριση ανεβάζω μια από φωτογραφία του Α2 που μου έστειλε ένας Ιταλός φίλος και ερευνητής, μετά την κατάληψη και ανέλκυση τού από τους Ιταλούς τον Μάη του 1941.
A2 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1970 (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα) που από το χαρακτηριστικό εκκλησάκι καταλαβαινω οτι είναι στην Πάρο. Αναζητείται η ταυτότητα τόσο του επιβατηγού πλοίου όπου στεκόταν ο φωτογράφος όσο και του όμορφου μότορσιπ. Παρατηρήστε οτι το επιβατηγό είχε και πρυμνιές "βαρδιόλες".

Greece-Ships-Vessels-In-Port-Circa-1970.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το πλοιο της γραμμης  απο το οποιο τραβηχτηκε η φωτογραφια  ειναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ  του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετικός φίλε, ευχαριστώ! Δεν θα περίμενα από τους Αγαπητούς να έχουν σκίαστρα μέχρι και πάνω από τις βαρδιόλες της πρύμνης... Αυτές αργότερα τις αφαίρεσαν

----------


## Ellinis

> Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μας δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα επιβατηγα *Ναιας* (ex* Lochmor*) και* Ανεμωνη* (ex *Lochearn*) που αγοραστηκαν απο Ελληνες το _1964_?





> To Lochmor και το Lochearn είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 για τη David MacBrayne στα Ardrossan Dockyard και μεταφέραν 400 επιβάτες στα μικρά νησιά των Εβρίδων.
> 
> Lochearn01.jpg
> Πηγή
> 
> Είχαν μήκος 47,5 μ., πλάτος 8,9 και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.
> 
> Aγοράστηκαν όπως λες το 1964 από Έλληνες. Το ΝΑΪΑΣ (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία μου ήταν το πρ. Lochearn) μετετράπη σε γιότ το 1968.


Εντόπισα αυτή την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία εδώ. Βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά το ΝΑΪΑΣ όπως μετασκευαζόταν στο Ξαβερι στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60. 

NAIAS ex-Lochearn - Colin MacLean.jpg

Η μετασκευή έχε μεταμορφώσει το πλοίο και μόνο τα παράθυρα του αλλοτε πλωριού σαλονιού θυμίζουν το άλλοτε LOCHEARN.
Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να ταυτοποιήσουμε και τα πλοία γύρω του. Αριστερά είναι σίγουρα το ΛΙΝΑ Μ. που τότε ολοκληρωνόταν. Το αλλο δεξιά με το γυριστό παραπέτο στην πλώρη είμαι σίγουρος οτι κάπου το έχω ξαναδεί... Πιο δεξιά ένα ακόμη πλοίο περιμένει την αναγνώριση του....

Στην ίδια σελίδα υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία της θαλαμηγού πλέον ΝΑΪΑΣ φωτογραφημένη από τον Peter Stafford το 1971. Σύμφωνα με το clydeships το πλοίο δεν είχε καλή πορεία αφού το 1975 πήγε για διάλυση. Ιδιοκτήτης του αναφέρεται η παναμαδέζικη Naiaskazl Compania Matitima S.A. και πιο πριν ο Γ.Κατσουλάκος.

NAIAS Glyfada 1971 - Peter M. Stafford - meekwrite.blogspot.gr.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Με το γυριστο παραπετο ειναι το ΠΟΡΟΣ   και  δεξια το  ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπουλη_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Με το γυριστο παραπετο ειναι το ΠΟΡΟΣ   και  δεξια το  ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπουλη_


Μπράβο ρε Γιώργο και έλεγα γι' αυτό με το παραπέτο τι μου θυμίζει?

----------


## Ellinis

Εύγε φίλε, αυτό και αν ήταν για γερούς λύτες!  :Eagerness:

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού παραπάνω είδαμε το ΝΑΪΑΣ, τώρα ήρθε η σειρά για πρώτη φορά μια φωτογραφία από το αδελφάκι του που είχαμε αναφέρει παλιότερα:



> Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μας δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα επιβατηγα *Ναιας* (ex* Lochmor*) και* Ανεμωνη* (ex *Lochearn*) που αγοραστηκαν απο Ελληνες το _1964_?





> To Lochmor και το Lochearn είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 για τη David MacBrayne στα Ardrossan Dockyard και μεταφέραν 400 επιβάτες στα μικρά νησιά των Εβρίδων.
> 
> Lochearn01.jpg
> Πηγή
> 
> Είχαν μήκος 47,5 μ., πλάτος 8,9 και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.
> 
> Aγοράστηκαν όπως λες το 1964 από Έλληνες. Το ΝΑΪΑΣ (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία μου ήταν το πρ. Lochearn) μετετράπη σε γιότ το 1968. 
> 
> ...





> Δεν  πρέπει  να  εργάστηκαν  στην  Ελλάδα  γιατί  τότε  θα  υπήρχαν  κάποια  δρομολόγια  τους  καταγραμμένα    στις  εφημερίδες  της  εποχής.  Την  γνωριμία  μου  με  το  ένα  από  αυτά  την  έκανα  τον  χειμώνα  του  1966-67  όταν  πηγαίνοντας  για  Πέραμα,  το  διέκρινα  αρόδου  παροπλισμένο  και  ερωτώντας  κάποιον σε  κάποιο  ναυπηγείο εκεί,  να  μου  ποιο  πλοίο  είναι  αν  ήξερε,  πήρα  την  απάντηση  '' είναι  το  ΑΝΕΜΩΝΗ  του  Κατσουλάκου''.  Το  όνομα  βέβαια  αυτό  με  μπέρδεψε  μεταγενέστερα,  γιατί  δεν  μπορούσα  να  βρώ  στοιχεία  και  μόνο  ύστερα  από  χρόνια  ανεκάλυψα  το  σωστό  ΑΜΥΜΩΝΗ.


Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΜΥΜΩΝΗ με τα σινιάλα του Κατσουλάκου στην τσιμινιέρα και αμετασκεύαστο. Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στο ebay ανάμεσα σε ένα σετ φωτογραφιών από τη Λισαβώνα και με ημερομηνία 1964. Οπότε πιθανότατα να έχει φωτογραφηθεί κατά την έλευση του στην Ελλάδα!

amimoni 64.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σπανια και αναμφισβητητα συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια!!!
Εξαιρετο το ευρημα απο τον φιλο Ellinis!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια φωτογραφία του 1970 (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα) που από το χαρακτηριστικό εκκλησάκι καταλαβαινω οτι είναι στην Πάρο. Αναζητείται η ταυτότητα τόσο του επιβατηγού πλοίου όπου στεκόταν ο φωτογράφος όσο και του όμορφου μότορσιπ. Παρατηρήστε οτι το επιβατηγό είχε και πρυμνιές "βαρδιόλες".
> 
> Greece-Ships-Vessels-In-Port-Circa-1970.jpg


Mε την βοήθεια των φίλων στο seatheships βρέθηκε και η ταυτότητα του μότορσιπ. Ήταν το ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ Ι που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1938 στη Σκωτία. Περισσοτερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια νεα καρτ-ποστάλ για τη συλλογή μου από ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι, εδώ στη γειτονιά 
> 
> Πριν το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο στην Κέρκυρα. Ελπίζω κάποιος να γνωρίζει το πλοίο, για να μπορέσω να την ταξινομήσω ανάλογα 
> Corfu_1930 Kopie.jpg
> 
>  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά





> Appia 1978, kalimera. To plio sth photo inai ths Hamburg South American Line. 
> Inai ena apo Monte Olivia,Monte Cervantes,Monte Pascoal,Monte Rosa, Monte Sarmiento. Distixos inai didima kai den ksero na soy po pio inai. To mono poy mporh na mas voithish inai h epoxi ths photo.





> Για το πλοίο στην Κέρκυρα θα συμφωνήσω με τον starce, είναι ένα από τα Monte- . Κάνανε ταξίδια μεταξύ Αμβούργο-Νοτια Αμερική αλλά και κρουαζιέρες.





> @Starce
> Grazie! Από πίσω γράφει με μολύβι 1930 (πιστεύω, δε φαίνεται καλά)


Μια αφίσα της Hamburg Sud που δείχνει τα MONTE ROSA και MONTE PASCOAL που έκαναν τις κρουαζιέρες του 1930.
1930 hs.jpg

Και μια του 1933, οπότε τις κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο της έκανε το MONTE ROSA.
sud-l1600.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό το μικρό σκάφος φαίνεται σε μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975 (από τον Κonrad Ηelbing).
Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι το πρώτο ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ (του 1972). Μήπως κάποιος το αναγνωρίζει;

unk chios 1975 - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το μικρό σκάφος φαίνεται σε μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975 (από τον Κonrad Ηelbing).
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι το πρώτο ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ (του 1972). Μήπως κάποιος το αναγνωρίζει;
> 
> unk chios 1975 - konrad helbing.jpg
> πηγή


 Είναι το ΨΑΡΑ του Μινιώτη..

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ φίλε, παραγωγής Χωματά και αυτό!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να επαναφέρω στο προσκήνιο, μία φωτογραφία πλοιαρίου που είχα παραθέσει πριν λίγα χρόνια σε λάθος θέμα (απλή συνωνυμία), χωρίς τότε να είχε δωθεί κάποια συνέχεια στην αναγνώριση του. Πρόκειται για το _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_, που το βλέπουμε με φόντο το Άγιο Όρος σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.

06.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : majeste

_Είναι ξεκάθαρο βέβαια από τις γραμμές του ότι επρόκειτο για πρώην ML FAIRMILE του Β.Π.Π. Μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι παραπάνω για το ιστορικό του, αν είχε προηγούμενο Ελληνικό όνομα, ποιά ήταν η συνέχεια του, τι απέγινε ??? Θα μπορούσε άραγε (ως παράδειγμα - υπόθεση εργασίας και μόνο) να είναι το πρώην _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_ του Θερμαικού ???

----------


## npapad

> Να επαναφέρω στο προσκήνιο, μία φωτογραφία πλοιαρίου που είχα παραθέσει πριν λίγα χρόνια σε λάθος θέμα (απλή συνωνυμία), χωρίς τότε να είχε δωθεί κάποια συνέχεια στην αναγνώριση του. Πρόκειται για το _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_, που το βλέπουμε με φόντο το Άγιο Όρος σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.
> 
> 06.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : majeste
> 
> _Είναι ξεκάθαρο βέβαια από τις γραμμές του ότι επρόκειτο για πρώην ML FAIRMILE του Β.Π.Π. Μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι παραπάνω για το ιστορικό του, αν είχε προηγούμενο Ελληνικό όνομα, ποιά ήταν η συνέχεια του, τι απέγινε ??? Θα μπορούσε άραγε (ως παράδειγμα - υπόθεση εργασίας και μόνο) να είναι το πρώην _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_ του Θερμαικού ???


Φίλε Γιώργο το μόνο που ταιριάζει (εδώ φαίνεται προ μετασκευής) είναι το παρακάτω ΣΤΕΛΛΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 6306, 143 gt (δεν έχω δυστυχώς έτος κατασκευής) με ιδιοκτήτη το Ι. ΛΑΖΟ. Με αυτό το όνομα και νηολόγιο δούλευε από τις 29-6-1977 μέχρι και το 2003. Η φωτογραφία μου είναι στις 2-8-1999 στο Πατητήρι Αλοννήσου. Δεν έχω δυστυχώς στοιχεία για πριν το 1977.
Stella.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος νομιζω οτι το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ειχε δουλεψει την δεκαετια του 80 και στην Ζακυνθο ως Τουριστικο στο γυρο του Νησιου με Ζακυνθινους Πλοιοκτητες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To θυμαμαι στην Αλονησσο αρχες δεκαετιας 80 μεχρι το 1984 σιγουρα ,ετσι, αλλα ολοασπρο με 2 α.ελλας tender στο πανω ντεκ αλλα ως θαλαμηγο.Αργοτερα το εκαναν τουριστικο οπως στην φωτο, μπλε το hull

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σωστα ειχε δουλεψει στη Ζακυνθο για αρκετα χρονια. Πηγαινε γυρο και ναυαγιο με πλοιαρχο και συνιδιοκτητη τον καπτα Θεοδωρο Ζηβα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να επαναφέρω στο προσκήνιο, μία φωτογραφία πλοιαρίου που είχα παραθέσει πριν λίγα χρόνια σε λάθος θέμα (απλή συνωνυμία), χωρίς τότε να είχε δωθεί κάποια συνέχεια στην αναγνώριση του. Πρόκειται για το _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_, που το βλέπουμε με φόντο το Άγιο Όρος σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.
> 
> 06.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : majeste
> 
> _Είναι ξεκάθαρο βέβαια από τις γραμμές του ότι επρόκειτο για πρώην ML FAIRMILE του Β.Π.Π. Μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι παραπάνω για το ιστορικό του, αν είχε προηγούμενο Ελληνικό όνομα, ποιά ήταν η συνέχεια του, τι απέγινε ??? Θα μπορούσε άραγε (ως παράδειγμα - υπόθεση εργασίας και μόνο) να είναι το πρώην _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_ του Θερμαικού ???





> Φίλε Γιώργο το μόνο που ταιριάζει (εδώ φαίνεται προ μετασκευής) είναι το παρακάτω ΣΤΕΛΛΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 6306, 143 gt (δεν έχω δυστυχώς έτος κατασκευής) με ιδιοκτήτη το Ι. ΛΑΖΟ. Με αυτό το όνομα και νηολόγιο δούλευε από τις 29-6-1977 μέχρι και το 2003. Η φωτογραφία μου είναι στις 2-8-1999 στο Πατητήρι Αλοννήσου. Δεν έχω δυστυχώς στοιχεία για πριν το 1977.
> Stella.jpg


Το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ - προφανώς πρώην Fairmile - νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά στις 28/6/77 ως θαλαμηγός με το αυτό όνομα και υπό ιδιοκτησία Καλαφάτη & Ευσταθίου. Αναφέρεται οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αγγλία (χωρίς ημερομηνία) και οτι προηγουμένως ήταν το υπό αγγλική σημαία KINSHASA. Στις 30/1/2003 διαγράφηκε λόγω πώλησης στην Κυπριακή εταιρία "Μανκούλ".

Ύπηρξαν και άλλα αρκετά Fairmile που είχαν περάσει κατά περιόδους απο τις θάλασσες μας. π.χ. δεκαετία του 60 είχαν εμφανιστεί τα ΕΚΑΛΗ και ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ σε κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ύπηρξαν και άλλα αρκετά Fairmile που είχαν περάσει κατά περιόδους απο τις θάλασσες μας. π.χ. δεκαετία του 60 είχαν εμφανιστεί τα ΕΚΑΛΗ και ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ σε κρουαζιέρες.


Προφανώς τα ονόματα είχαν να κάνουν με εκδρομές προς το Αρχαίο Θέατρο γιά τις παραστάσεις κ η πελατεία ήταν βασικά από την μεγαλοαστική τάξη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές πόσα άραγε από αυτά τα καραβάκια να δούλεψαν στην χώρα μας. Ως φαν των παλιών ελληνικών καρτ ποστάλ, στις πολύωρες αναζητήσεις μου για αυτές στο διαδίκτυο, έχω διακρίνει την γνωστή τους φιγούρα (και σε διάφορα στάδια μετασκευών) σε πάρα πολλά λιμάνια, νησιά και τοποθεσίες της χώρας μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εντελώς τυχαία απόψε θυμήθηκα _την καρτ ποστάλ που είχα ανεβάσει παλαιότερα_ στο γενικό θέμα φωτογραφιών της _Σκιάθου_, και το ποστ - σχόλιο που είχε ακολουθήσει αμέσως μετά από τον φίλο _BEN BRUCE_. Να πρόκειται άραγε για το _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_ όταν ήταν ακόμα ολόασπρο όπως μας είχε επισημάνει ο καλός φίλος στο παρόν θέμα λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω ???

Επίσης, με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε ένα ακόμα άγνωστο μας πρώην Fairmile, αυτήν την φορά _στην Σαντορίνη σε παλιά χρόνια_. Διόλου απίθανο (???) να ήταν κάποιο εκ των _ΕΚΑΛΗ_ και _ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ_ που μας ανέφερε πιό πάνω ο φίλος Ellinis..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εντελώς τυχαία απόψε θυμήθηκα _την καρτ ποστάλ που είχα ανεβάσει παλαιότερα_ στο γενικό θέμα φωτογραφιών της _Σκιάθου_, και το ποστ - σχόλιο που είχε ακολουθήσει αμέσως μετά από τον φίλο _BEN BRUCE_. Να πρόκειται άραγε για το _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_ όταν ήταν ακόμα ολόασπρο όπως μας είχε επισημάνει ο καλός φίλος στο παρόν θέμα λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω ???
> 
> Επίσης, με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε ένα ακόμα άγνωστο μας πρώην Fairmile, αυτήν την φορά _στην Σαντορίνη σε παλιά χρόνια_. Διόλου απίθανο (???) να ήταν κάποιο εκ των _ΕΚΑΛΗ_ και _ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ_ που μας ανέφερε πιό πάνω ο φίλος Ellinis..


Το γνωριζω το σκαφος και το εχω επισημανει 2 φορες οπως αναφερεις EV.Αυτα που ειχα γραψει....αυτην την περιοδο την ειχα καταπιει καλος ΄κακος και ημουν παρον

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι άραγε γνωρίζουμε ή μπορούμε να μάθουμε για το _FANTASY_ που μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια _ήταν ημιβυθισμένο_ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει πλέον διαλυθεί) στον κόλπο της Σούδας στην Κρήτη ??? Θα κάνω λάθος αν υποθέσω ότι πιθανόν να είναι κάποιο από τα πρώην _ΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ - ΣΩΤΗΡΑΚΗΣ - ΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ Ι_ του Ιονίου _(πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες)_ ή τουλάχιστον ίδιου τύπου με αυτά, δηλαδή ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου Ham ???

----------


## esperos

> Τι άραγε γνωρίζουμε ή μπορούμε να μάθουμε για το _FANTASY_ που μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια _ήταν ημιβυθισμένο_ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει πλέον διαλυθεί) στον κόλπο της Σούδας στην Κρήτη ??? Θα κάνω λάθος αν υποθέσω ότι πιθανόν να είναι κάποιο από τα πρώην _ΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ - ΣΩΤΗΡΑΚΗΣ - ΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ Ι_ του Ιονίου _(πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες)_ ή τουλάχιστον ίδιου τύπου με αυτά, δηλαδή ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου Ham ???


Γιώργο δες στην φωτογραφία το  ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και το FANTASY δεν έχουν ομοιότητες καθότι το πρώτο Αγγλίδα και το δεύτερο Ολλανδέζα. 


SLIDESMALL556.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιώργο δες στην φωτογραφία το  ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και το  FANTASY δεν έχουν ομοιότητες καθότι το πρώτο Αγγλίδα και το δεύτερο  Ολλανδέζα. 
> 
> 
> SLIDESMALL556.jpg


Παντελή μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Σαφώς, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και FANTASY δεν έχουν ομοιότητες (καταπληκτική φωτό !!!), εγώ σύγκρινα το FANTASY αφενός με την φωτό στο προσπέκτους που παρέπεμψα και αφετέρου, με _αυτή_ και _αυτή_. Ολλανδικό λοιπόν το FANTASY, γνωρίζεις μήπως άλλα του στοιχεία, έτος κατασκευής, πότε ήρθε στην χώρα μας, αν είχε πάντα το ίδιο όνομα ??? Και στον Πειραιά αλήθεια που δούλευε ??? Προς Αίγινα, Σαλαμίνα ???

Και μιά ερώτηση ακόμα (σε ζάλισα !!!). Το καραβάκι δεξιά στην φωτό στο οποίο διακρίνεται το "CAPTAIN", ποιό ήταν ???

----------


## npapad

> Παντελή μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Σαφώς, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και FANTASY δεν έχουν ομοιότητες (καταπληκτική φωτό !!!), εγώ σύγκρινα το FANTASY αφενός με την φωτό στο προσπέκτους που παρέπεμψα και αφετέρου, με _αυτή_ και _αυτή_. Ολλανδικό λοιπόν το FANTASY, γνωρίζεις μήπως άλλα του στοιχεία, έτος κατασκευής, πότε ήρθε στην χώρα μας, αν είχε πάντα το ίδιο όνομα ??? Και στον Πειραιά αλήθεια που δούλευε ??? Προς Αίγινα, Σαλαμίνα ???
> 
> Και μιά ερώτηση ακόμα (σε ζάλισα !!!). Το καραβάκι δεξιά στην φωτό στο οποίο διακρίνεται το "CAPTAIN", ποιό ήταν ???


Να συμπληρώσω λίγες πληροφορίες που έχω για το ΦΑΝΤΑΖΥ. Κατασκευής 1961, 148 gt, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 5148 (Ά κλάση) από το 1991. Ιδιοκτήτες φαίνονται οι Αδελφοί Λαμπρινουδάκη. Μάλλον θέλει και αυτό ξεψάχνισμα με τον αριθμό νηολογίου για περισσότερα...

----------


## esperos

> Παντελή μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Σαφώς, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και FANTASY δεν έχουν ομοιότητες (καταπληκτική φωτό !!!), εγώ σύγκρινα το FANTASY αφενός με την φωτό στο προσπέκτους που παρέπεμψα και αφετέρου, με _αυτή_ και _αυτή_. Ολλανδικό λοιπόν το FANTASY, γνωρίζεις μήπως άλλα του στοιχεία, έτος κατασκευής, πότε ήρθε στην χώρα μας, αν είχε πάντα το ίδιο όνομα ??? Και στον Πειραιά αλήθεια που δούλευε ??? Προς Αίγινα, Σαλαμίνα ???
> 
> Και μιά ερώτηση ακόμα (σε ζάλισα !!!). Το καραβάκι δεξιά στην φωτό στο οποίο διακρίνεται το "CAPTAIN", ποιό ήταν ???


Γιώργο καταρχήν το CAPTAIN NICOLAS υπό την αρχική του μορφή, στην συνέχεια άλλαξε πλώρη, πιο ωραία, και αύξησε  το μήκος του, το συνάντησα στην Ιεράπετρα με την νέα του μορφή το καλοκαίρι του 1996 μαζί με το  ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Μ, εκδρομές  για Χρυσή.
Τώρα για το FANTASY πρόκειται για  πρώην Ολλανδικό παράκτιο ναρκαλιευτικό κλάσης  VAN STRAELEN, πιθανώς να πρόκειται για το  VAN'T HOFF από όσον μπόρεσα να συμπεράνω από την γνωριμία μου με τον πλοιοκτήτη Καπετάν Γιάννη  Λαμπρινουδάκη, κάπου την δεκαετία του 90. Το καραβάκι είχε έδρα δραστηριότητας του την Κρήτη μόνο, πιστεύω. Η φωτογραφία το δείχνει στον Πειραιά κατά την διάρκεια του χειμώνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκπληκτικό !!! Τρία λοιπόν καραβάκια της Κρήτης, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ, FANTASY, και ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ (το θέμα του _εδώ_ στο φόρουμ) σε χειμωνιάτικη φωτό μπροστά στην Αγία Τριάδα, και ανάμεσα τους το ΕΛΒΙΡΑ (σημερινό ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ) !!!

Πόσους άραγε ακόμα θησαυρούς να κρύβει το σεντούκι του κ. καθηγητή ???

----------


## esperos

Αυτό ποιο μπορεί να είναι; Δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα του όταν το είδα πριν χρόνια στην Κάλυμνο.

σάρω0011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ουσιαστικά δεν πρόκειται για κάποια αναζήτηση, αλλά για απάντηση σε παλιά δική μου αναζήτηση.

Εδώ και χρόνια είχα την απορία τι άραγε να είχε απογίνει ένα μικρό επιβατηγό με το όνομα _FALCON_ (1971 - Γερμανία - IMO 88623130 - ex. ANIARA, OSTSEELAND). Το είχα δει και φωτογραφήσει -κατά σειράν στις παρακάτω φωτό- Δεκέμβριο 2007 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, Μάρτιο 2008 στην ράδα Περάματος, Δεκέμβριο 2008 και Δεκέμβριο 2009 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.

2007_12.jpg__2008_03.jpg__2008_12.jpg__2009_12.jpg

Έκτοτε το είχα χάσει, και ανά καιρούς (όταν ...ξεσκάλιζα τα αρχεία μου) αναρωτιόμουν όπως έγραψα και πιό πάνω τι να είχε απογίνει. Τελικά, μόλις σήμερα βρήκα φωτογραφία του από το Aliaga (Mάρτιος 2011) όπου και _οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση_. Να προσθέσω στο ιστορικό του, πως από ότι έχω διαβάσει στο shipspotting, ήταν το ιδιωτικό γιώτ του τελευταίου προέδρου της (τότε) ανατολικής Γερμανίας, Έρικ Χόνεκερ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ουσιαστικά δεν πρόκειται για κάποια αναζήτηση, αλλά για απάντηση σε παλιά δική μου αναζήτηση.
> 
> Εδώ και χρόνια είχα την απορία τι άραγε να είχε απογίνει ένα μικρό επιβατηγό με το όνομα _FALCON_ (1971 - Γερμανία - IMO 88623130 - ex. ANIARA, OSTSEELAND). Το είχα δει και φωτογραφήσει -κατά σειράν στις παρακάτω φωτό- Δεκέμβριο 2007 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, Μάρτιο 2008 στην ράδα Περάματος, Δεκέμβριο 2008 και Δεκέμβριο 2009 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.
> 
> ____
> 
> Έκτοτε το είχα χάσει, και ανά καιρούς (όταν ...ξεσκάλιζα τα αρχεία μου) αναρωτιόμουν όπως έγραψα και πιό πάνω τι να είχε απογίνει. Τελικά, μόλις σήμερα βρήκα φωτογραφία του από το Aliaga (Mάρτιος 2011) όπου και _οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση_. Να προσθέσω στο ιστορικό του, πως από ότι έχω διαβάσει στο shipspotting, ήταν το ιδιωτικό γιώτ του τελευταίου προέδρου της (τότε) ανατολικής Γερμανίας, Έρικ Χόνεκερ.


Πραγματι, διαβαστε το αρθρο στον SPIEGEL με το θεμα DDR-Staatsyacht: Schiff ohne Zukunft  (Το γιωτ της ΔΑΓ: Πλοιο χωρις μελλον")
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/dd...cke-11773.html
0,1020,551723,00.jpg

Επισης  http://www.yachtblick.de/superyachte...eeland-teil-2/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματι, διαβαστε το αρθρο στον SPIEGEL με το θεμα DDR-Staatsyacht: Schiff ohne Zukunft  (Το γιωτ της ΔΑΓ: Πλοιο χωρις μελλον")


 DDR=Deutsche Demokratische Republik,Γερμανική Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία.Σύντμηση στα ελληνικά ΓΛΔ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καρέ από φιλμάκι γύρω στο 1976-78 μας δείχνει ένα σκαρί στο Πέραμα που ίσως μετασκευάζεται, ίσως διαλύεται. Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;

unknown circa76.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοιαζει πολυ με κλασικο σκαρι <Χωματα> τα παραθυρα ταιριαζουν καπως με του ΡΗΓΑ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευστοχότατος όπως πάντα ο φίλος _BEN BRUCE_.

Πράγματι το καραβάκι παραπέμπει ξεκάθαρα σε κλασσικό σκαρί Χωματά, μοιάζει πολύ στο ΡΗΓΑΣ - ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ μέχρι και στην κούρμπα που κάνει η υπερκατασκευή πάνω από τα παράθυρα _(σύγκριση)_. Μόνο πρόβλημα, αυτό που και ο ίδιος ανέφερε, ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στα παράθυρα. Στο ΡΗΓΑΣ - ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ και αρχικά αλλά και αργότερα τα παράθυρα είχαν μεταξύ τους μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις από το σκαρί που βλέπουμε στο Πέραμα.

Να παρατηρήσω - προσθέσω ακόμα ότι το σκαρί από το φιλμάκι πρέπει εκείνο το διάστημα να ήταν παρατημένο - αφημένο, και όχι σε στάδιο κάποιων εργασιών (διάλυσης ή μετασκευής). Παρατηρήστε ότι δεν βρίσκεται πάνω σε τακαρίες αλλά κάτω στο έδαφος. Επίσης, βρίσκεται στην άκρη του ναυπηγείου Κορωναίου (σημερινό Φραντζή), κολλητά στον τοίχο και στο όριο που το διαχώριζε με το διπλανό (σημερινό Κελαιδή). Συνήθως και μέχρι και σήμερα, τα πλοία πάνω στα οποία δεν γίνονται εργασίες για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο, τα αφήνουν στις άκρες των ναυπηγείων για να μην βρίσκονται "στην μέση" και ενοχλούν.

----------


## aegina

Μηπως ειναι το Υδρα ;

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι ο Ben Bruce χτύπησε διάνα... μοιάζει πολύ με το ΡΗΓΑΣ. Προσέξτε οτι το σκάφος είναι εντελώς γυμνό, δεν έχει μηχανήματα στην πλώρη, το σαλονάκι είναι απογυμνωμένο, ενώ λείπει η γέφυρα. Αυτές οι αποχρωματώσεις στο σκαρί μου θυμίζουν παραμονή σε νερό ή γενικά κάποιο ατύχημα να έχει συμβει. Το μυαλό μου πάει και στο ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ του Χωματά που ναυάγησε στην Αίγινα το 1970. Ομως οι πληροφορίες μου λένε για διάλυση του στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1974 που δεν ταιριάζει χρονικά. Αν είχαμε μια φωτογραφία του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ θα μπορούσαμε να το συγκρινουμε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ότι το καραβάκι στο φιλμ από το Πέραμα βρισκόταν στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου, ίσως μας βοηθήσει να βρούμε κάποια άκρη. Περισσότερα ελπίζω να έχω το ερχόμενο Σάββατο, αν δεν έχει μεσολαβήσει στο μεταξύ η αποκάλυψη του "μυστηρίου".

Μέχρι τότε, και αφού έχει αποδειχθεί στο παρελθόν ότι με την συζήτηση (κόψε - ράψε) βρέθηκαν πολλές άκρες, ας συνεχίσουμε τις υποθέσεις. Το ότι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Χωματά και την ίδια χρονιά (1966) με το ΡΗΓΑΣ, αυξάνει κατά πολύ τις πιθανότητες να είχαν μεταξύ τους πολλές ομοιότητες ή και ακόμα να ήταν αδελφά πλοία. Το ναυάγιο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στην Αίγινα το 1970, είναι επίσης ένα πολύτιμο στοιχείο, αφού το καραβάκι στο φιλμ φαίνεται πράγματι "ταλαιπωρημένο" όπως σημείωσε ο Άρης, συνυπολογίζοντας σε αυτό και τα όσα είχα γράψει πιό πριν από το ποστ του (χωρίς να θυμάμαι ότι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ είχε ναυαγήσει), σχετικά με την εικόνα του στο ναυπηγείο (παρατημένο).

Τέλος όσον αφορά την πληροφορία περί διάλυσης του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στην Θεσσαλονίκη το 1974, είτε προέρχεται από επίσημη πηγή (νηολόγιο, διαγραφή πλοίου κ.λ.π.), είτε από ανεπίσημη, προσωπικά δεν την θεωρώ δεσμευτική ως προς το να μην μπορεί το καραβάκι να υπήρχε ακόμα σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος μερικά χρόνια αργότερα.

Ίδωμεν.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επίσης, βρίσκεται στην άκρη του ναυπηγείου Κορωναίου (σημερινό Φραντζή), κολλητά στον τοίχο και στο όριο που το διαχώριζε με το διπλανό (σημερινό Κελαιδή).


Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο ("χάρτινες" φωτό) του καλού φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή, που πριν λίγους μήνες μου το είχε εμπιστευτεί για να το σκανάρω, βρέθηκε φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου όπου διακρίνεται και το μικρό άγνωστο που μας έδειξε ο Ellinis λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω.

0005_PR.jpg__0005_PR_Z.jpg

Είναι άγνωστης χρονολογίας, αλλά σίγουρα νωρίτερα από το 1976-1978. Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται σε άλλη θέση στο ναυπηγείο, πάνω σε βάζα ή τακαρίες και κοντά στην θάλασσα. Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο, είναι καλό όμως που βλέπουμε το τμήμα της πρύμης που δεν φαινόταν στην προηγούμενη εικόνα. Ελπίζω πως το Σάββατο που θα δω από κοντά τον καλό φίλο Γιώργο Φραντζή μήπως και θυμάται κάτι περισσότερο, παρόλο που όπως έχω πει τα χρόνια εκείνα το ναυπηγείο ανήκε στους αδελφούς Κορωναίου και αρκετά αργότερα πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο ("χάρτινες" φωτό) του καλού φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή, που πριν λίγους μήνες μου το είχε εμπιστευτεί για να το σκανάρω, βρέθηκε φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου όπου διακρίνεται και το μικρό άγνωστο που μας έδειξε ο Ellinis λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω.
> 
> 0005_PR.jpg__0005_PR_Z.jpg
> 
> Είναι άγνωστης χρονολογίας, αλλά σίγουρα νωρίτερα από το 1976-1978. Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται σε άλλη θέση στο ναυπηγείο, πάνω σε βάζα ή τακαρίες και κοντά στην θάλασσα. Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο, είναι καλό όμως που βλέπουμε το τμήμα της πρύμης που δεν φαινόταν στην προηγούμενη εικόνα. Ελπίζω πως το Σάββατο που θα δω από κοντά τον καλό φίλο Γιώργο Φραντζή μήπως και θυμάται κάτι περισσότερο, παρόλο που όπως έχω πει τα χρόνια εκείνα το ναυπηγείο ανήκε στους αδελφούς Κορωναίου και αρκετά αργότερα πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του.



προφανως ειναι ξυλινο και απο τον τροπο στρωσης του πετσωματος μαλλον θα αφορα καποιο απο τα πολλα ML FAIRMILE που μετασκευαζοντουσαν σε θαλαμηγους ή τουριστικα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο ("χάρτινες" φωτό) του καλού φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή, που πριν λίγους μήνες μου το είχε εμπιστευτεί για να το σκανάρω, βρέθηκε φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου όπου διακρίνεται και το μικρό άγνωστο που μας έδειξε ο Ellinis λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω.
> 
> 0005_PR.jpg__0005_PR_Z.jpg
> 
> Είναι άγνωστης χρονολογίας, αλλά σίγουρα νωρίτερα από το 1976-1978. Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται σε άλλη θέση στο ναυπηγείο, πάνω σε βάζα ή τακαρίες και κοντά στην θάλασσα. Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο, είναι καλό όμως που βλέπουμε το τμήμα της πρύμης που δεν φαινόταν στην προηγούμενη εικόνα. Ελπίζω πως το Σάββατο που θα δω από κοντά τον καλό φίλο Γιώργο Φραντζή μήπως και θυμάται κάτι περισσότερο, παρόλο που όπως έχω πει τα χρόνια εκείνα το ναυπηγείο ανήκε στους αδελφούς Κορωναίου και αρκετά αργότερα πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του.


Το δεξιό είναι η θαλαμηγός Stilvi.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη των ΗΥDRA CAT κ SPETSES CAT, δύο  ταχυπλόων ιδίου τύπου με ελάχιστη ή μηδενική παρουσία σε δρομολόγια που όμως εμφανίζονται ενεργά στις βάσεις δεδομένων;Μιάς κ είναι νηολογίου Χαλκίδας 34 κ 35 ίσως κανένας Χαλκιδαίος,κανένας εργαζόμενος στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας να ξέρει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη των ΗΥDRA CAT κ SPETSES CAT, δύο  ταχυπλόων ιδίου τύπου με ελάχιστη ή μηδενική παρουσία σε δρομολόγια που όμως εμφανίζονται ενεργά στις βάσεις δεδομένων;Μιάς κ είναι νηολογίου Χαλκίδας 34 κ 35 ίσως κανένας Χαλκιδαίος,κανένας εργαζόμενος στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας να ξέρει.


Ξέρει και..... μη εργαζόμενος στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας !!! 

Το _ΗΥDRA CAT_ βρίσκεται ντανιασμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας εδώ και χρόνια. Το βλέπουμε σε αυτήν _την φωτογραφία μου_ από το _2010_, δεύτερο από αριστερά. Το δεύτερο από δεξιά μήπως είναι το _SPETSES CAT_ ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέρει και..... μη εργαζόμενος στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας !!! 
> 
> Το _ΗΥDRA CAT_ βρίσκεται ντανιασμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας εδώ και χρόνια. Το βλέπουμε σε αυτήν _την φωτογραφία μου_ από το _2010_, δεύτερο από αριστερά. Το δεύτερο από δεξιά μήπως είναι το _SPETSES CAT_ ???


Ευχαριστώ γιά την  άμεση ανταπόκριση.Το συζητήσαμε με τον φίλο Νεκτάριο αλλά δεν μπόρεσε κ αυτός να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία στο Πέραμα δειχνει την ανέλκυση ενός ναυαγίου του οποίου αναζητείται η ταυτότητα.
Στο βάθος βλέπουμε τα ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής και το ΘΙΑΚΙ και αριστερά το παροπλισμένο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Άρα μιλάμε για πριν το 1992 που αλλάξανε χρώματα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ. Εκτιμώ οτι είναι το 1990-92 που είχανε δέσει τα πλοία τη Ε.Α.

Xir_023.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Μια φωτογραφία στο Πέραμα δειχνει την ανέλκυση ενός ναυαγίου του οποίου αναζητείται η ταυτότητα.
> Στο βάθος βλέπουμε τα ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής και το ΘΙΑΚΙ και αριστερά το παροπλισμένο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Άρα μιλάμε για πριν το 1992 που αλλάξανε χρώματα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ. Εκτιμώ οτι είναι το 1990-92 που είχανε δέσει τα πλοία τη Ε.Α.
> 
> Xir_023.jpg


Αριστερά φαίνεται το ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι το ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ που είχε ήδη μετονομαστεί σε ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Να ανεβάσω και μια άλλη φωτογραφία του ίδιου ναυαγίου που εδώ έχει έρθει σχεδόν στα ίσα του. Απ' όσα βλέπω νομίζω οτι έχει πλώρα τον καθρέφτη άρα μου φαίνεται για επιβατηγό...

Xir_024.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ναι το ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ που είχε ήδη μετονομαστεί σε ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Να ανεβάσω και μια άλλη φωτογραφία του ίδιου ναυαγίου που εδώ έχει έρθει σχεδόν στα ίσα του. Απ' όσα βλέπω νομίζω οτι έχει πλώρα τον καθρέφτη άρα μου φαίνεται για επιβατηγό...
> 
> Xir_024.jpg


Δεν ήξερα ότι το ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ είχε ονομαστεί ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ γι' αυτό μπερδεύτηκα ! Πότε έγινε αυτό ? Δεν μπορώ να βρω τη συγκεκριμένη μετονομασία πουθενά !

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω αν ηταν επίσημη μετονομασία πάντως το όνομα ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ειχε γραφτεί στογια σκαρί ενω ηταν παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα ενός πλοίου με προορισμό την Ρόδο κάπου γύρω στα 1960. Καμιά ιδέα για το ποιό μπορεί να είναι;

Boat to Rhodes.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα ενός πλοίου με προορισμό την Ρόδο κάπου γύρω στα 1960. Καμιά ιδέα για το ποιό μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> Boat to Rhodes.jpg


Κανένα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μήπως;

----------


## dionisos

Νομιζω ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ

----------


## andria salamis

Το Αιγαιον του Τυπάλδου,εκανε δρομολόγια προς Ροδο.
Το κατάστρωμα η βαρκα,τα δρομολόγια,εκει καταστάλαξα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλτατος Peter ανέβασε _εδώ_ μια φωτογραφία γύρω στο 1984 με ένα παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα καραβάκι που φαίνεται οτι κάπου κόλησε η κατασκευή του. Μήπως κάποιος το αναγνωρίζει;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το κοίταξα, το ξανακοίταξα, το σύγκρινα, αλλά τζίφος. Έχει και αυτήν την χαρακτηριστική γάστρα, αν ήταν κάποιο γνωστό θα το θυμόμασταν πιστεύω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο θέμα του ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π - ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, πριν αρκετό καιρό είχαν ανέβει _δύο φωτό_ από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Στην μία ήταν πράγματι το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, στην άλλη όμως διακρινόταν ένα άλλο σαφώς μικρότερο πλοίο. Τότε μάλιστα είχα απαντήσει στο μέλος που τις είχε ανεβάσει ότι :




> Παλιές, όμορφες, νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες.  Βέβαια είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στην δεύτερη δεν βλέπουμε το Σ. ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ,  αλλά κάποιο μικρό πλοιάριο και μάλιστα κάπως "περίεργο". Αν δεν με  γελούν τα μάτια μου, στα σωσίβια διαβάζω κάτι σαν ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ (???),  ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ (???).


Αν παρατηρήσουμε την φωτό _του μικρού πλοίου_, εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι επρόκειτο για μικρή παντοφλίτσα, προσέξτε μπροστά τον καταπέλτη και δεξιά την κατάληξη της πλώρης. Αν όχι την ίδια παντοφλίτσα (αν και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι είναι η ίδια), τουλάχιστον ίδιου τύπου βλέπουμε και σε λεπτομέρεια σε καρτ ποστάλ από τον μώλο Αγίου Νικολάου στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, και πιθανότατα στην ίδια θέση με την ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία.

Unknown_Patra.jpg

Και τα ερωτήματα πολλά. Ποιά άραγε να ήταν η παντοφλίτσα, μήπως κατάλοιπο του πολέμου (πρώην βοηθητικό αποβατικό ???), τι δρομολόγιο μπορεί να έκανε από - στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ως επιβατηγό (παρατηρήστε στην ασπρόμαυρη φωτό τα καθίσματα επιβατών στον χώρο του γκαράζ), και βέβαια τι να απέγινε ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν παρατηρήσουμε την φωτό _του μικρού πλοίου_, εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι επρόκειτο για μικρή παντοφλίτσα, προσέξτε μπροστά τον καταπέλτη και δεξιά την κατάληξη της πλώρης. Αν όχι την ίδια παντοφλίτσα (αν και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι είναι η ίδια), τουλάχιστον ίδιου τύπου βλέπουμε και σε λεπτομέρεια σε καρτ ποστάλ από τον μώλο Αγίου Νικολάου στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, και πιθανότατα στην ίδια θέση με την ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία.
> 
> Unknown_Patra.jpg
> 
> Και τα ερωτήματα πολλά. Ποιά άραγε να ήταν η παντοφλίτσα, μήπως κατάλοιπο του πολέμου (πρώην βοηθητικό αποβατικό ???), τι δρομολόγιο μπορεί να έκανε από - στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ως επιβατηγό (παρατηρήστε στην ασπρόμαυρη φωτό τα καθίσματα επιβατών στον χώρο του γκαράζ), και βέβαια τι να απέγινε ???


Σίγουρ είναι πρώην RCL, σαν αυτά που έχουμε δει εδώ, και επίσης πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στην φωτογραφία του xyma60. Όνομα εγώ δεν βγάζω αλλά φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά οτι ήταν νηολογημένο στην Πάτρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο μεσαίο σωσίβιο, αυτό που φαίνεται μισό πίσω από το αριστερό χέρι του παιδιού, διακρίνεται πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας το ....._ΛΕΝΑ_. Σε συνδυασμό με ότι αχνοφαίνεται στα άλλα δύο σωσίβια, νομίζω πως το όνομα _ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ_ είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό.

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος Γιώργος Καρέλας που ερευνά την ιστορία του Πατραϊκού, ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα και έτσι προέκυψε οτι στην Πάτρα υπήρχαν δυο τέτοια σκάφη με τα ονόματα ΑΛΕΞ και ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ. Τα δυο τους ασχολήθηκαν αρχικά με τη μεταφορά των επιβατών των υπερωκεανίων SATURNIA και VULCANIA που έμεναν αρόδο. Αργότερα - π.χ. το 1962 - μετέφεραν λουόμενους στην Χρυσή Ακτή, έκαναν βραδυνές βόλτες στο λιμάνι και Κυριακάτικες εκδρομές στο Βασιλικό (κοντά στο Αντίριο).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικές πληροφορίες Άρη. Μεταφορά επιβατών υπερωκεανίων, μεταφορές λουομένων, βραδυνές βόλτες στο λιμάνι και Κυριακάτικες εκδρομές, με δύο μικρές παντοφλίτσες χωρίς υπερκατασκευή και με καθίσματα στον χώρο του "γκαράζ" !!! Και όλα αυτά στην Πάτρα του '50 και του '60 !!!  

Όσο για το όνομα, μπορεί να μην πέσαμε ακριβώς, το είχαμε αναφέρει πάντως και το _ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ_ ως ένα εκ των δύο πιθανών.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το κοίταξα, το ξανακοίταξα, το σύγκρινα, αλλά τζίφος. Έχει και αυτήν την χαρακτηριστική γάστρα, αν ήταν κάποιο γνωστό θα το θυμόμασταν πιστεύω.


Αυτή τη χαρακτηριστική γάστρα την είχε το _ΣΠΡΙΝΓΚ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ (όπως βλέπουμε εδώ) και γενικά μοιάζει πολύ μαζί του. Η γέφυρα είναι διαφορετική και αυτό στο Πέραμα φαίνεται κάπως μεγαλύτερο. Πιθανολογώ οτι κάποια εξέλιξη από το ίδιο "καλούπι".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και άλλο ένα με το όνομα Ξανθή. Από που είναι ή φωτό??????
> 
> ΞΑΝΘΗ.jpg





> Φίλε δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά, αλλά αυτό το πλοιάριο δεν μου πολυφαίνεται για "Σαλαμινιώτικο", λιμπερτάκι. Πρώτα πρώτα νομίζω πως είναι σιδερένιο και όχι ξύλινο, και επίσης παρατήρησε ότι στο πλάι έχει κάτι σαν ψηλά φουγάρα.





> Σίγουρα δεν είναι. Πρόκειται γιά μεταλλικό σκάφος,παρόμοιο σουλούπι στο οποίο η πλώρη έχει μετατραπεί γιά αποεπιβίβαση σε παραλίες.


Να παρατηρήσουμε βέβαια και τα φινιστρίνια λίγο πάνω από την ίσαλο, που βέβαια δεν υπήρχαν στα μικρά της Σαλαμίνας. Πάμε λοιπον στα .....κουίζια μας. Τι ιστορία άραγε μας κρύβει το μικρό _ΞΑΝΘΗ_ της φωτό με τα χαρακτηριστικά φουγάρα, και όπως ρώτησε και ο Παντελής, που να είναι τραβηγμένη, αναγνωρίζει κανείς (ως πρώτο βήμα) το τοπίο ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> που να είναι τραβηγμένη, αναγνωρίζει κανείς (ως πρώτο βήμα) το τοπίο ???


Σαν να είναι ο κόλπος της Σαλαμίνας όπως βλέπουμε από την Κούλουρη προς το Αιάντειο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ..... υποκλίνομαι μετά βαθυτάτου σεβασμού !!! Πράγματι, η φωτό είναι από την Σαλαμίνα, όπως βλέπουμε από την Κούλουρη προς το Αιάντειο !!! Όχι από το κέντρο της Κούλουρης από τον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου, αλλά όπως συνεχίζουμε δυτικότερα παραλιακά, στο τέλος της Κούλουρης όπου βρίσκεται το _καρνάγιο Πράσινου_. Διά του λόγου το αληθές, "περπάτησα ηλεκτρονικά" μέσα από την εφαρμογή "Χάρτες" της Google, και ιδού !!!

Capture.jpg

Αριστερά στην εικόνα το καρνάγιο Πράσινου, και από την μέση (στύλος) και δεξιά βλέπουμε απέναντι το ίδιο τοπίο _με την φωτό του ΞΑΝΘΗ_. Σημείωσε ότι το μικρό ύψωμα ανάμεσα στους δύο μεσαίους στύλους, δεν φαινόταν από την Κούλουρη αν δεν φτάναμε στο καρνάγιο Πράσινου. Και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα των αποκαλυπτηρίων (!!!) είναι ότι το _ΞΑΝΘΗ_ κατά 99% φωτογραφήθηκε μέσα από το καρνάγιο είτε κατά την καθέλκυση του (το πιθανότερο) είτε κατά την αναχώρηση του από εκεί (παρατήρησε _τα απόνερα_ στην πλώρη του). 

Ακόμα, τα χαρακτηριστικά του φουγάρα κααααααάτι σαν να μου θυμίζανε, κάπου τα είχα ξαναδεί. Σκαλίζοντας λοιπόν το αρχείο μου, στις παλιές φωτό που μου είχε εμπιστευθεί ο καλός φίλος _Γιώργος Φραντζής_ για να τις σκανάρω, βρήκα και το _ΞΑΝΘΗ_, εν έτει _1994_ στο Πέραμα. Δυστυχώς όμως, παρότι έτρεφα ελπίδες ότι ο φίλος Γιώργος θα μπορούσε να μας πει κάποια στοιχεία του πλοιαρίου, σήμερα που τον ρώτησα δεν θυμόταν τίποτα για το _ΞΑΝΘΗ_ γιατί στην φωτό ήταν στο διπλανό από το δικό του ναυπηγείο (δεν το είχε "δουλέψει" τότε εκείνος).

29.jpg
_Πέραμα - 1994_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε φωτογραφία με το _APPIA_ στην Πάτρα, που είχε παρατεθεί πριν χρόνια στο θέμα του πλοίου, _βλέπουμε δεξιά (κλικ για μεγέθυνση)_ ένα εκ των δύο μικρών αποβατικών τύπου RCL, το _AΛΕΞ_ ή το _ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ_, για τα οποία είχαμε συζητήσει στο παρόν θέμα στα ποστ 444 έως 448.

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του '60 με ένα καραβάκι πλευρισμένο στου Τζελέπη. Το σουλούπι μοιάζει με αλιευτικού αλλά φαίνεται να έχει "πολύ" κομοδέσιο για τέτοιο. Αν και τότε δένανε και φορτηγά μότορσιπ στου Τζελέπη, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι καποιο "μικτό" που έκανε κάποια άγονη.
Κάθε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

Tzelepi2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του '60 με ένα καραβάκι πλευρισμένο στου Τζελέπη. Το σουλούπι μοιάζει με αλιευτικού αλλά φαίνεται να έχει "πολύ" κομοδέσιο για τέτοιο. Αν και τότε δένανε και φορτηγά μότορσιπ στου Τζελέπη, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι καποιο "μικτό" που έκανε κάποια άγονη.
> Κάθε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> Tzelepi2.jpg


Noμίζω είναι το ΧΑΡΙΤΩΜΕΝΗ γιά το οποίο έχουμε συζητήσει μαζί.Φορτηγοποσταλάκι μετασκευή από αλιευτικό που έκανε την άγονη από Ρόδο προς Β.Αιγαίο γύρω στα 1966-67.Οι Ροδίτες πλοιοκτήτες είχαν κ ένα ΗΛΙΑΣ που έκανε ενδοδωδεκανησιακά.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία της Ρόδου το 1969 αποθανατίστηκε και αυτό το καράβι. Οι γραμμές του θυμίζουν κάπως το ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ που ήρθε πολύ αργότερα στην Ελλάδα. Κάποια ιδέα για το ποιό είναι;

dianp - 1969.jpg
(c) dianp @ Flickr

----------


## esperos

Πρόκειται για ένα από τα δίδυμα  Ιταλικά  Ε/Γ  NUOVA EGADI και ΝUOVA USTICA.
¶γνωστο πως βρέθηκε στη Ρόδο.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε esperos!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιό(α) καράβι(α) _βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας_ ??? Η λεζάντα της φωτό αναφέρει το έτος 1955 και ένα πλοίο, αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως είναι δύο, εκτός και αν με γελούν τα μάτια μου (κάντε κλικ για μεγέθυνση). Ακόμα διακρίνω και ένα μικρό λίμπερτυ (???), σαν τα παλιά γνωστά καραβάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιό(α) καράβι(α) _βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας_ ??? Η λεζάντα της φωτό αναφέρει το έτος 1955 και ένα πλοίο, αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως είναι δύο, εκτός και αν με γελούν τα μάτια μου (κάντε κλικ για μεγέθυνση). Ακόμα διακρίνω και ένα μικρό λίμπερτυ (???), σαν τα παλιά γνωστά καραβάκια της Σαλαμίνας.


Το αριστερα ειναι το *ΡΕΝΑ*, το δεξια μαλλον το *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*. Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι του 1961 γιατι το _ΡΕΝΑ_ αγοραστηκε και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1957 σαν *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ* και αν θυμαμαι καλα το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ηταν ασπρο ενω το *ΡΕΝΑ* (νεο ονομα το 1960) ηταν μαυρο. Οσο για την χρονια 1961, ειναι προτιμοτερη απο το 1960 γιατι τοτε το _ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ_ εφευγε απο το Πορτο Ραφτη. Το 1961 ηταν στην Ραφηνα. Ιδου και μια σχετικη ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη (& Ιουνιου 1961).

19610607 Moschanthi Rena Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία αλιευθείσα σήμερα από τους γνωστούς πάγκους στο Μοναστηράκι. Στην πίσω της πλευρά αναγράφεται _"Αθήνα - 26 Οκτωβρίου 1959"_ αλλά κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) είναι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Το πλοίο λογικά είναι του τύπου Fairmile, μπορεί κάποιος άραγε να το αναγνωρίσει, υπάρχει πιθανότητα -μιλάμε για το 1959- να είναι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ???

03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες με τρία χρόνια διαφορά και με ένα παράξενο κάπως θέμα. Το σκάφος που χρησίμευε ως πλωτή έκθεση του σχεδίου Μάρσαλ  :Ambivalence:  ήταν μια θαλαμηγός 66 τόνων με το όνομα ΤΟΣΚΑΝΑ και ανήκε από το 1949 στον Θ. Μάστορη & Σία. Λογικά πρέπει να είχε ελληνική σημαία. Αναζητείται το από που ήρθε και τι απέγινε...

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία την βλέπουμε το 1950 στο Πόρτο Λάγο 
πορτο λαγος 10-6-50.jpg
πηγή

και εδώ το 1953 στη Ρόδο
Maynard Owen Williams 1953 Ρόδος πλωτή έκθεση Samuel Gridley Howe.jpg
Φωτο: Maynard Owen Williams

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δυο φωτογραφίες με τρία χρόνια διαφορά και με ένα παράξενο κάπως θέμα. Το σκάφος που χρησίμευε ως πλωτή έκθεση του σχεδίου Μάρσαλ  ήταν μια θαλαμηγός 66 τόνων με το όνομα ΤΟΣΚΑΝΑ και ανήκε από το 1949 στον Θ. Μάστορη & Σία. Λογικά πρέπει να είχε ελληνική σημαία. Αναζητείται το από που ήρθε και τι απέγινε...
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία την βλέπουμε το 1950 στο Πόρτο Λάγο 
> πορτο λαγος 10-6-50.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> και εδώ το 1953 στη Ρόδο
> Maynard Owen Williams 1953 Ρόδος πλωτή έκθεση Samuel Gridley Howe.jpg
> Φωτο: Maynard Owen Williams


Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω ¶ρη. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος το έχω επισκεφθεί στην Ύδρα δεκαετία του 60, όταν φίλη οικογενειακή ξεναγός επέβαινε με τους ναυλωτές στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού.

----------


## Ellinis

Σχετικά με το ΤΟΣΚΑΝΑ βρήκα οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1931 στη Μασσαλία και είχε διαστάσεις 27,2 x 5,1 μέτρα. Επίσης, το 1958 άλλαξε ο χαρακτηρισμός του από "θαλαμηγό ιστιοφόρο" σε "τουριστικό επιβατηγό πετρελαιοκίνητο".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ebay.com _ανέβηκε πρόσφατα φωτογραφία_ με το μικρό επιβατηγό_ ATLAS - E - 2_. Λογικά πρέπει να δούλευε σε κάποια άλλη χώρα από την δική μας, ωστόσο ο τίτλος με τον οποίον αναρτήθηκε αναφέρει : _"MARITIME : GREEK FERRY " ATLAS E - 2 " IN CLOSE-UP 1964"_. Γνωρίζουμε άραγες τίποτις ???

Αν πάντως είναι πράγματι από το 1964, ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η σκάλα αποεπιβίβασης στην πλώρη, πίστευα ότι ήταν πιό πρόσφατη χρονολογικά "πατέντα".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε φωτογραφία από το Άγιο Όρος (Ουρανούπολη, Τρυπητή ???) από το _1993_, εκτός από την παντόφλα ΑΞΙΟΝ ΕΣΤΙΝ σε δεύτερο πλάνο, βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο το γκαράζ, την πρύμη από ένα άγνωστο σε εμένα πλοίο. Μόλις είδα την φωτό σκέφτηκα αμέσως το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ, όμως προφανώς δεν είναι αυτό. Έχουμε καμμιά ιδέα άραγε ???

jjhuntphotography.co.uk_1993.jpg
*Πηγή : jjhuntphotography.co.uk*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γρήγορα γρήγορα βρήκαμε _την απάντηση_ στην αναζήτηση - απορία του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Ένα άγνωστο μέχρι σήμερα -τουλάχιστον σε εμένα- καραβάκι, ανακάλυψα σε μία από τις αναζητήσεις μου στο διαδίκτυο. Μικρό επιβατηγό, που δούλευε σε παλιότερα χρόνια στο Άγιο Όρος. Το όνομα του είναι _Κ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ_, και σε μία φωτογραφία διακρίνεται στην πλώρη του ο αρθμός νηολογίου _391_, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα Θεσσαλονίκης. Οι δύο πρώτες φωτό είναι μόλις χθεσινές "ανακαλύψεις", η τρίτη πολύ παλαιότερη που μπόρεσα να ταυτοποιήσω βάσει των άλλων δύο.

Αναζητούνται βέβαια περισσότερα στοιχεία του, αν και νομίζω πως μπορούμε να είμαστε σχετικά βέβαιοι ότι είναι "προιόν" Σαλονικιώτικων ναυπηγείων. Να μην ξεχάσω να επισημάνω τα ανάγλυφα "σχέδια" που διακρίνονται κατάπλωρα, και στην έγχρωμη αλλά και περισσότερο στην ασπρόμαυρη στην οποία είναι βαμμένα.

konxenopoulosagiografos.wordpress.com.jpg
_Πηγή : konxenopoulosagiografos.wordpress.com_

agioritikesmnimes.blogspot.com.jpg
_Πηγή : agioritikesmnimes.blogspot.com

1988_
flickr_Konstantin Milenkovic_1988.jpg 
_Πηγή : flickr - Konstantin Milenkovic_

----------


## Geoteo

> .
> Ένα άγνωστο μέχρι σήμερα -τουλάχιστον σε εμένα- καραβάκι, ανακάλυψα σε μία από τις αναζητήσεις μου στο διαδίκτυο. Μικρό επιβατηγό, που δούλευε σε παλιότερα χρόνια στο Άγιο Όρος. Το όνομα του είναι _Κ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ_, και σε μία φωτογραφία διακρίνεται στην πλώρη του ο αρθμός νηολογίου _391_, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα Θεσσαλονίκης. Οι δύο πρώτες φωτό είναι μόλις χθεσινές "ανακαλύψεις", η τρίτη πολύ παλαιότερη που μπόρεσα να ταυτοποιήσω βάσει των άλλων δύο.
> 
> Αναζητούνται βέβαια περισσότερα στοιχεία του, αν και νομίζω πως μπορούμε να είμαστε σχετικά βέβαιοι ότι είναι "προιόν" Σαλονικιώτικων ναυπηγείων. Να μην ξεχάσω να επισημάνω τα ανάγλυφα "σχέδια" που διακρίνονται κατάπλωρα, και στην έγχρωμη αλλά και περισσότερο στην ασπρόμαυρη στην οποία είναι βαμμένα.
> 
> konxenopoulosagiografos.wordpress.com.jpg
> _Πηγή : konxenopoulosagiografos.wordpress.com_
> 
> agioritikesmnimes.blogspot.com.jpg
> ...


Το συγκεκριμένο καραβάκι εκτελούσε άγονη γραμμή Ιερισσό- Μονές Αγίου Όρους. Είχα μπει μέσα μια φορά το 2002 ή το 2003 όταν επισκέφθηκα έναν φίλο καπετάνιο που  δούλευε τότε σ' αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να δω μήπως έχω καμιά φωτογραφία στο αρχείο μου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή σου. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από τα λεγόμενα σου το _Κ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ_ δούλευε στην εξωτερική (ανατολική) πλευρά του Αγίου Όρους, εξυπηρετώντας τα εκεί μοναστήρια. Να δούμε αν μπορέσουμε να βρούμε κάποιο στοιχείο του από τον αριθμό νηολογίου του, ή και από οποιαδήποτε άλλη πηγή.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο φόντο μιας παλιάς σχολικής φωτογραφίας φαίνεται και ένα πλοίο που βρισκόταν τότε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Φαίνεται σημαιοστολισμένο και έχει χαρακτηριστική πλώρη φτιαγμένη για πλόες σε βόρειες θάλασσες. Να είναι άραγε κάποιο φορτηγό που πέρασε για να πάρει την χάρη της Μεγαλόχαρης (κάποιοι πλοιοκτήτες το έκαναν σε νέες αγορές) ή κάποιο φορτηγοποστάλι που είχε φέρει προσκυνητές;

unkn at tinos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Maiandros

> Στο φόντο μιας παλιάς σχολικής φωτογραφίας φαίνεται και ένα πλοίο που βρισκόταν τότε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Φαίνεται σημαιοστολισμένο και έχει χαρακτηριστική πλώρη φτιαγμένη για πλόες σε βόρειες θάλασσες. Να είναι άραγε κάποιο φορτηγό που πέρασε για να πάρει την χάρη της Μεγαλόχαρης (κάποιοι πλοιοκτήτες το έκαναν σε νέες αγορές) ή κάποιο φορτηγοποστάλι που είχε φέρει προσκυνητές;
> 
> unkn at tinos.jpg
> πηγή


Αν και η φωτογραφία δεν απεικονίζει το πλοίο αρκετά καθαρά,τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του μοιάζουν θα έλεγα με αυτά της εταιρείας του Γεωργίου Ποταμιάνου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και η φωτογραφία δεν απεικονίζει το πλοίο αρκετά καθαρά,τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του μοιάζουν θα έλεγα με αυτά της εταιρείας του Γεωργίου Ποταμιάνου...


Δεν είχε ποτέ ο Ποταμιάνος τέτοιο πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ του Πυθαγόρειου όπου βλέπουμε και ένα συμπαθές σκάφος. Το αναγνωρίζει κανείς;

πυθαγόρειοι.jpg

----------


## Geoteo

> Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ του Πυθαγόρειου όπου βλέπουμε και ένα συμπαθές σκάφος. Το αναγνωρίζει κανείς;
> 
> πυθαγόρειοι.jpg


Μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το πρώην Athos Express νυν Anastasia στη Ζάκυνθο αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το πρώην Athos Express νυν Anastasia στη Ζάκυνθο αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.


Σε ευχαριστώ, έχεις δίκιο, θα μπορούσε να είναι και αυτό!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μ/Υ ANGELA διαχειρηση VALEF YACHTS απο το περιοδικο θαλασσα & γιωτινγκ του 1982 ....γνωριζουμε κατι περισσοτερο για αυτο το σκαφος το οποιο προφανως ειναι προπολεμικο...?   DSCN0215.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το σκαρί παραπέμπει μάλλον σε πολεμικό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μ/Υ ANGELA διαχειρηση VALEF YACHTS απο το περιοδικο θαλασσα & γιωτινγκ του 1982 ....γνωριζουμε κατι περισσοτερο για αυτο το σκαφος το οποιο προφανως ειναι προπολεμικο...?   DSCN0215.jpg


Να η απάντηση Κώστα. Και τι ιστορία....

https://www.adventuresmithexploratio...or-yacht-grace

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη ιστορία το σκαρί... και μπράβο στην εταιρία του που την παρουσιάζει τόσο ωραία στην ιστοσελίδα της. Οι τιμές είναι επίσης αντάξιες των κροίσων που ταξίδευαν άλλοτε με αυτό...., μόνο ένα χιλιαρικάκι την ημέρα!  :Hurt: 
Κώστα ως τι το διαφήμιζαν τότε;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία του ως m/y Zein στην μετά Angela/Daska εποχή του με μερική μοντερνοποίηση πριν την σημερινή ριζική του μετασκευή.
Από το charterworld.com.
Zein.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ Q.A.M. για την λυση του <μυστηριου> !!Αρη το Θαλασσα & Γιωτινγ το εξεδιδε ο Βασιλης Λεφακινης που ηταν και ιδιοκτητης της Valef yachts με πλουσια δραση στα υψηλα κοινωνικα στρωματα με σκαφη πρωτης γραμμης.Το συγκεκριμενο το διαχειριζοταν αυτος και στο αρθρο ελεγε οτι βαση καποιου νεου νομου θα αναγκαζοταν να το πουλησει ή να υποστειλει την Ελληνικη σημαια..το εχω το τευχος και υπαρχουν φωτο απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους κτλ

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή λήψη του 2002 από ένα σκαρί που φτιαχνόταν επί χρόνια στον χώρο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. _Πιστεύω_ ότι πρόκειται για ένα σκάφος που είχε ξεκινήσει το 2001 και το οποίο πουλήθηκε το 2008 στην Variety Cruises με σκοπό να ολοκληρωθεί ως το 5-ίστιο mega-yacht AEGEAN ODYSSEY.
Ξέρει κανείς τι απέγινε;

odyssey 2002.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιό άραγε να ήταν το μικρό επιβατηγό που είχαμε δει σε παλιά καρτ ποστάλ -από τον φίλο μας Ellinis- στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,




> Καρτ ποστάλ της Μυτιλήνης με το μότορσιπ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ (το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει και εδώ), ένα από τα "θηρία" και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό. To χρονικό "παραθυρο" είναι απο όσο μπορώ να το περιορίσω στα 1973-1991.
> 
> μυτιληνη.jpg


και μπορούμε να το δούμε και εν πλω σε (επίσης παλιά) καρτ ποστάλ του Πόρου (!!!) ??? Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς ???

Poros.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ηταν η θαλαμηγός Canadian ή Golden Pacific δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το πρώτο ή το δεύτερο. Καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά αν θυμάμαι καλά τέλη δεκαετίας 80. Ξύλινη κατασκευή μπορεί και μετασκευή ακταιωρού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αστείρευτες πραγματικά οι γνώσεις σου φίλε T.S.S. Q.A.M. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μια μακρινή λήψη του 2002 από ένα σκαρί που φτιαχνόταν επί χρόνια στον χώρο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. _Πιστεύω_ ότι πρόκειται για ένα σκάφος που είχε ξεκινήσει το 2001 και το οποίο πουλήθηκε το 2008 στην Variety Cruises με σκοπό να ολοκληρωθεί ως το 5-ίστιο mega-yacht AEGEAN ODYSSEY.
> Ξέρει κανείς τι απέγινε;
> 
> odyssey 2002.jpg


  Tο διελυσαν επιτοπου  περιπου το 2010

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος BEN BRUCE είναι, διαλύθηκε επιτόπου στην θέση όπου βρισκόταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, όχι όμως το 2010 αλλά στα τέλη 2012 - αρχές 2013. Και εννοείται βέβαια πως μετά τόσα χρόνια και εγώ δεν θα θυμόμουν την ακριβή χρονολογία αν δεν είχε τύχει τότε να τραβήξω δυο - τρεις φωτογραφίες από την διάλυση, τις οποίες βρήκα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο αρχείο μου.

IMG_0029.jpg__IMG_0033.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ιανουάριος 2013_

Στο shipspotting υπάρχουν και _κάποιες φωτογραφίες του_ στα χρόνια πριν την διάλυση.

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ, κρίμα γιατί ειχε ωραίες γραμμές...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σας ευχαριστώ, κρίμα γιατί ειχε ωραίες γραμμές...


Και δύο φωτογραφίες του από μένα για όλη την παρέα. Η πρώτη τραβηγμένη στις 15-10-2007 και η δεύτερη στις  01-11-2010 πριν ακόμη αρχίσει η διάλυση του.

ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ---ΝΑΥΣΙ-ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-01-15-10-2007.jpg ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ-ΝΑΥΣΙ-03-01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Eυχαριστω πολυ Q.A.M. για την λυση του <μυστηριου> !!Αρη το Θαλασσα & Γιωτινγ το εξεδιδε ο Βασιλης Λεφακινης που ηταν και ιδιοκτητης της Valef yachts με πλουσια δραση στα υψηλα κοινωνικα στρωματα με σκαφη πρωτης γραμμης.Το συγκεκριμενο το διαχειριζοταν αυτος και στο αρθρο ελεγε οτι βαση καποιου νεου νομου θα αναγκαζοταν να το πουλησει ή να υποστειλει την Ελληνικη σημαια..το εχω το τευχος και υπαρχουν φωτο απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους κτλ


Και μια διαφήμιση της Valef Yachts το 1989
valef 1989.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...Παροικιά, Οκτώβριος1977.  Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος το πλοίο από το οποίο έχει τραβηχθεί η φωτο, από τα λίγα που φαίνονται;  Εγώ δεν...   Φωτο: Seymour Katcoff Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

----------


## Maiandros

> ...Παροικιά, Οκτώβριος1977.  Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος το πλοίο από το οποίο έχει τραβηχθεί η φωτο, από τα λίγα που φαίνονται;  Εγώ δεν...   Φωτο: Seymour Katcoff Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να είναι το ΝΑΞΟΣ και ότι στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η μια άκρη του "πτερυγοειδούς" ,να το πω έτσι,πρυμναίου καταστρώματος ,αυτό που βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία με την κουλούρα στην άκρη του και το λευκό σαν αλμπουράκι/κεραία

Naxos @Piraeus.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Δεκαετία 1960 (ακριβής χρονιά ???) στο Πέραμα, και στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου κατασκευάζεται η υδροφόρα _ΥΔΡΑ_ (νηολογίου Ύδρας 4). Ποιό άραγε είναι το επιβατηγό που φαίνεται σε δεύτερο πλάνο (πίσω από την υδροφόρα ???)
> 
> 01.jpg





> Μοιάζει πολύ στο ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ αλλά με διαφορές στον αριθμό και τη θέση των παραθύρων-φιλιστρινιών και με το φουγάρο πιο πίσω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ σε κάποια αρχική μορφή και αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε.


Πρέπει να είναι το *ΛΙΝΔΟΣ*. Η φωτογραφία είναι το 1969 ή το 1970. σύμφωνα με την κατασκευή των δύο σκαφών.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ, ενώ εδώ φαίνεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπούμη. Πιθανότατα για αποπεράτωση μετά την καθέλκυση ? Το ξανασηκώσανε για έξτρα εργασίες ίσως ?

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο φόντο μιας παλιάς σχολικής φωτογραφίας φαίνεται και ένα πλοίο που βρισκόταν τότε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Φαίνεται σημαιοστολισμένο και έχει χαρακτηριστική πλώρη φτιαγμένη για πλόες σε βόρειες θάλασσες. Να είναι άραγε κάποιο φορτηγό που πέρασε για να πάρει την χάρη της Μεγαλόχαρης (κάποιοι πλοιοκτήτες το έκαναν σε νέες αγορές) ή κάποιο φορτηγοποστάλι που είχε φέρει προσκυνητές;
> 
> unkn at tinos.jpg
> πηγή





> Δεν είχε ποτέ ο Ποταμιάνος τέτοιο πλοίο.





> Αν και η φωτογραφία δεν απεικονίζει το πλοίο αρκετά καθαρά,τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του μοιάζουν θα έλεγα με αυτά της εταιρείας του Γεωργίου Ποταμιάνου...


Τελικά βρέθηκε η λύση και για αυτό το πλοίο και μάλιστα... πλουσιοπάροχα!
Αφορμή ήταν η φωτογραφία ενός πλοίου - του ΜΑΡΙΑ - που είδα εδώ και που είχε παρόμοια κοψιά, με κάποιες διαφορές. Ψάχνοντας για τυχόν αδελφά στον στόλο της Svea κατέληξα στο WIRGO που είχε αποκτηθεί το 1960 από Έλληνες ως ΜΑΝΤΩ. Μόνο που το εικονιζόμενο στην Τήνο είχε χαμηλό φουγάρο που μαρτυρούσε μηχανές ντήζελ ενώ το WIRGO ήταν ατμόπλοιο. Τη λύση στο γρίφο εξηγεί ο  ναυπηγός Κ. Φιλίππου που φρόντισε να καταγράψει _εδώ_ το ιστορικό της απόκτησης και μετασκευής του ΜΑΝΤΩ. Αναφέρει μάλιστα oτι το ΜΑΝΤΩ κατέπλευσε στην Τήνο στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1960 για να λάβει την ευλογία!
Το πλοίο τελικά ναυάγησε στις 30.8.67 σε ταξίδι από τη Βάρνα στη Βεγγάζη με φορτίο τσιμέντου σε σάκους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει κατι για το συγκεκριμενο <ρυμουλκο>? Το ειχα συνατησει στην Μυτιληνη το 1995 και με ειχε κανει μια μικρη βολτα στο λιμανι.....τοτε τραβαγε τις μπαριζες με τα μπαζα για την κατασκευη του νεου κυματοθραυστη......ΛΙΛΗ Ν.Π. 3098 


PICT_000546.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει κατι για το συγκεκριμενο <ρυμουλκο>? Το ειχα συνατησει στην Μυτιληνη το 1995 και με ειχε κανει μια μικρη βολτα στο λιμανι.....τοτε τραβαγε τις μπαριζες με τα μπαζα για την κατασκευη του νεου κυματοθραυστη......ΛΙΛΗ Ν.Π. 3098 
> 
> 
> PICT_000546.JPG


Mοιάζει με μετασκευή από λάντζα,ψαράδικο ίσως...

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιό άραγε είναι το πλοίο που ταξίδευε προς Κω και από όπου τραβήχτηκε αυτό το φιλμάκι το 1966;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V9cCPwb0U

σσ.png π1.png πλωρη.png

----------


## idrohoos

> Ποιό άραγε είναι το πλοίο που ταξίδευε προς Κω και από όπου τραβήχτηκε αυτό το φιλμάκι το 1966;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V9cCPwb0U
> 
> σσ.png π1.png πλωρη.png


Είναι τό Φίλιππος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ, το μυαλό μου είχε πάει στο ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ αλλά συγκρίνοντας τώρα βλέπω οτι έχεις δίκιο  :Encouragement:

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ήταν ένα καϊκι που μετέφερε εμπορεύματα μέχρι μάλλον το 1979 οπότε μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό. 
Ταξίδεψε μέχρι τις 11.9.91 οπότε προσάραξε σε αχαρτογράφητο ύφαλο στην Ψαθούρα των Σποράδων και βυθίστηκε.
Το ανεβάζω εδώ μιας και δεν έχω στοιχεία για το παρελθόν του, πέρα του οτι ήταν νηολογημένο στη Σύρο με α/α 302.

Panagia Tinoy mv - Αρχείο του Τάκη Μαλλιαρη.jpg
panagia tinou ms.jpg
πηγή, αρχείο Τάκη Μαλλιαρη

----------


## alkeos

Δύο φωτο (κακής ποιότητας) που είχα βγάλει μέσα δεκαετίας '90 πιτσιρικάς από την παλιά παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης και απεικονίζουν την ανατολική πλευρά της 1ης Προβλήτας, στην οποία, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει σε ποστ μου στο θέμα του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, παλιότερα έδεναν εγ/ογ, αλλά και παροπλισμένα / κατασχεμένα βαπόρια, αλλά και κάποια για μικροεπισκευές. Και στις δύο φωτο διακρίνεται ένα φορτηγοποστάλι, πρώην σοβιετικό προφανώς, που ήταν για πολύ καιρό παροπλισμένο ή κατασχεμένο (και εννοείται δε γνωρίζω αν είχε περάσει σε ελληνικά χέρια, αν και το θεωρώ ψιλοαπίθανο). Η πρώτη λέξη του ονόματός του ήταν PROFESSOR (κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο για πρώην σοβιετικά βαπόρια, όπως και οι λέξεις / ιδιότητες AKADEMIK, MEKHANIK κλπ. - μετά ακολουθούσε το επώνυμο αυτού, προς τιμήν του οποίου ονοματοδοτήθηκε το βαπόρι - και σήμερα άλλωστε αρκετά ρώσικα εμπορικά κρατάνε την παράδοση αυτή). Επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι φορτηγοποστάλι (αναλογικά μεγάλο κομοδέσιο, πολλά παράθυρα, δύο λέμβοι σε κάθε μπάντα) μου είχε κινήσει την περιέργεια και για καιρό προσπαθούσα, μάταια όπως αποδείχτηκε, να ανακαλύψω την ταυτότητά του. ¶ραγε γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι;


Το περί οα½— η απορία / αναζήτηση είναι το δεύτερο από αριστερά όπως διακρίνονται στις φωτο (στην πρώτη τέρμα δεξιά φαίνεται και μια θασίτικη παντόφλα - τότε έρχονταν συχνά παντόφλες της Θάσου για τη συντήρησή τους στα ναυπηγεία της Μίκρας, στη δεύτερη τέρμα δεξιά το SPIRIT OF ATHOS, τότε πλωτό μπαρ / καφετέρια στο Θερμαϊκό).

10_edited.jpg 11_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το "φορτηγοποστάλι" είναι ρουμάνικο κ λέγεται ΝΕΡΤUN.Ήταν από μιά σειρά εκπαιδευτικών του εμπορικού ναυτικού που χτίστηκαν τέλη 70ς στην Πολωνία.Τα σοβιετικά άρχιζαν από PROFESSOR.Υπήρχε κ 1 βουλγάρικο ΝIKOLA; VAPTZAROV όλα τακτικοί θαμώνες στα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## alkeos

> Το "φορτηγοποστάλι" είναι ρουμάνικο κ λέγεται ΝΕΡΤUN.Ήταν από μιά σειρά εκπαιδευτικών του εμπορικού ναυτικού που χτίστηκαν τέλη 70ς στην Πολωνία.Τα σοβιετικά άρχιζαν από PROFESSOR.Υπήρχε κ 1 βουλγάρικο ΝIKOLA; VAPTZAROV όλα τακτικοί θαμώνες στα λιμάνια μας.


Αυτό λέω, θυμάμαι ότι η πρώτη λέξη ήταν PROFESSOR σίγουρα. Μήπως έγινε μπέρδεμα; Εννοώ έψαξα το NEPTUN που λες, μου φαίνεται όντως ολόιδιο, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι η πρώτη λέξη ήταν PROFESSOR, γιατί το σημείωσα όταν έβγαλα τη φωτο. Μήπως κάποιο λιγότερο γνωστό σοβιετικό αδερφάκι του ή μετονομασία πριν το τέλος του;

----------


## alkeos

Και τι να έκανε άραγε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, γιατί για εκπαιδευτικό πλου σίγουρα δεν ήρθε, ήταν για πολύ καιρό όπως προανέφερα παροπλισμένο. Επίσης, στο shipspotting που είδα δεν ανέφερε μετονομασία του.

----------


## alkeos

Όποιος ψάχνει, κάτι θα βρει τελικά... Η επισήμανση του ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ προηγουμένως, αλλά και η σιγουριά μου ότι η πρώτη λέξη του ονόματος ήταν PROFESSOR (ταιριαστή για εκπαιδευτικό) οδήγησαν στην ανακάλυψη σοβιετικών αδερφών του NEPTUN: PROFESSOR SHCHYOGOLEV, PROFESSOR MINYAYEV, PROFESSOR UKHOV (μπορεί να υπήρχαν και άλλα). Ένα από αυτά είναι αυτό των φωτογραφιών μου, τώρα ποιο ακριβώς θέλει (πολύ) περισσότερο ψάξιμο. Μάλιστα, ένα ακόμα, με κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις στο κομοδέσιο πλέον, το PROFESSOR KHLYUSTIN είναι ακόμα ενεργό (αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε πλέει, Vladivostok μεριά)! Η συνεργασία των μελών του φόρουμ είναι εποικοδομητική...

----------


## Ellinis

Τα πλοία αυτά ανήκαν στην κλάση Β-80 και κάνανε και κανονικά εμπορικά ταξίδια. Το ρουμάνικο πλοίο έχει και την σελίδα του στη wikipedia στο https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola...(Schiff,_1976)
Από τα Β-80, το _Professor Khlyustin_ υπάρχει ακόμη ως ρωσικό εκπαιδευτικό. Φωτο στο https://fleetphoto.ru/photo/01/69/23/169238.jpg

----------


## alkeos

> Τα πλοία αυτά ανήκαν στην κλάση Β-80 και κάνανε και κανονικά εμπορικά ταξίδια. Το ρουμάνικο πλοίο έχει και την σελίδα του στη wikipedia στο https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola...(Schiff,_1976)
> Από τα Β-80, το _Professor Khlyustin_ υπάρχει ακόμη ως ρωσικό εκπαιδευτικό. Φωτο στο https://fleetphoto.ru/photo/01/69/23/169238.jpg


Ναι φἰλε Ellinis, για το PROFESSOR KHLYUSTIN ανέφερα στο αμέσως προηγούμενο post μου αν το πρόσεξες

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι το είδα αφου ποσταρα 😊
Είχα και εγώ πετυχει ενα παρομοιο στον Πειραιά και το μεγάλο κομοδεσιο μου είχε κινήσει την περιεργια. Απορώ που δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος δαιμόνιος δικός μας να δοκιμάσει μετασκευη κάποιου τους σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο

----------


## alkeos

> Ναι το είδα αφου ποσταρα 😊
> Είχα και εγώ πετυχει ενα παρομοιο στον Πειραιά και το μεγάλο κομοδεσιο μου είχε κινήσει την περιεργια. Απορώ που δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος δαιμόνιος δικός μας να δοκιμάσει μετασκευη κάποιου τους σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο


Όπως ο Τροχίδης με κάποια από τη σειρά MIKHAIL KALINNIN. Πάντως, όπως προανέφερα, μάλλον απίθανο το συγκεκριμένο των φωτογραφιών μου να ήταν Θεσσαλονίκη για μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, γιατί κάτι θα είχε ακουστεί πιστεύω...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και τι να έκανε άραγε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, γιατί για εκπαιδευτικό πλου σίγουρα δεν ήρθε, ήταν για πολύ καιρό όπως προανέφερα παροπλισμένο. Επίσης, στο shipspotting που είδα δεν ανέφερε μετονομασία του.


Mετά την κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ πολλά πλοία τους αντιμετώπισαν προβλήματα.Αυτό μάλλον ήταν κατασχεμένο.Πρέπει να λέει PROFESSOR + μία λέξη.Oυκρανικό ίσως σινιάλο,μαύρο σκάφος PROFESSOR ANICHKOV.
Xτίστηκαν 12 συνολικά,8 σοβιετικά (σε αυτά ψάξε) ,2 πολωνικά,1 ρουμάνικο,1 βουλγάρικο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι το είδα αφου ποσταρα 😊
> Είχα και εγώ πετυχει ενα παρομοιο στον Πειραιά και το μεγάλο κομοδεσιο μου είχε κινήσει την περιεργια. Απορώ που δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος δαιμόνιος δικός μας να δοκιμάσει μετασκευη κάποιου τους σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο


Εμένα μου άρεσαν τότε αυτά κ φανταζόμουν καμιά μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο.Έχω κ υλικό από τα πολωνικά ναυπηγεία από τα Ποσειδώνια της εποχής, το PROFESSOR RYBALTOVSKY.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tελικά το μοντέλο του εκπαιδευτικού με εμπορική δραστηριότητα όπου εννοείται θα υπήρχε επιπλέον κάποιο πρόσοδο αλλά κ οι σπουδαστές θα είχαν πιό πρακτική εξάσκηση,δεν λειτούργησε.
Τα συγκεκριμένα στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία πήγαν γιά διάλυση μόλις απογαλακτίστηκαν από τον κρατικό κορβανά.
2 αν δεν κάνω λάθος Κουβανέζικα,επίσης τύπου φορτηγοποστάλι,πουλήθηκαν σε ιδιώτες.
Κ δεν είναι μόνο τα κρατικά πλοία.
Στις Φιλιππίνες υπήρχε πριν λίγα χρόνια ιδιωτικό εκπαιδευτικό/ bullk carrier κ η Εvergreen του Ταϊβάν είχε αντίστοιχο container ship τα  οποία φαίνεται δεν ευδοκίμησαν κ δεν είχαν συνέχεια.

----------


## alkeos

> Mετά την κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ πολλά πλοία τους αντιμετώπισαν προβλήματα.Αυτό μάλλον ήταν κατασχεμένο.Πρέπει να λέει PROFESSOR + μία λέξη.Oυκρανικό ίσως σινιάλο,μαύρο σκάφος PROFESSOR ANICHKOV.
> Xτίστηκαν 12 συνολικά,8 σοβιετικά (σε αυτά ψάξε) ,2 πολωνικά,1 ρουμάνικο,1 βουλγάρικο.


Αν πρόσεξες σε 2 -3 post μου αναφέρω για τη σιγουριά μου για τη λέξη PROFESSOR, καθώς την είχα σημειώσει όταν έβγαλα τη φωτο. Σε αυτά ψάχνω, εγώ βρήκα 9 με τη λέξη PROFESSOR.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν πρόσεξες σε 2 -3 post μου αναφέρω για τη σιγουριά μου για τη λέξη PROFESSOR, καθώς την είχα σημειώσει όταν έβγαλα τη φωτο. Σε αυτά ψάχνω, εγώ βρήκα 9 με τη λέξη PROFESSOR.


Tα fleetphoto.ru κ de.zxc.wiki/wiki/Stocznia_Szczecinska_B-80 με τους αντίστοιχους αριθμούς ΙΜΟ βοηθούν πολύ.
Β-80 είναι ο τύπος του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια γωνιά μιας φωτογραφίας του Περάματος, νομίζω οτι τα δυο γρι πλοία είναι τα ΔΑΝΑΗ και ΔΑΦΝΗ του Καρρά, αμετασκευάστα ακόμη, πιθανώς τότε που λέγονταν ΘΕΡΙΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και που προορίζονταν για μετατροπή σε φέρι. Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1972-73. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιό μπορεί να είναι το μινιαρισμένο σκάφος δίπλα τους; 

perama 3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια γωνιά μιας φωτογραφίας του Περάματος, νομίζω οτι τα δυο γρι πλοία είναι τα ΔΑΝΑΗ και ΔΑΦΝΗ του Καρρά, αμετασκευάστα ακόμη, πιθανώς τότε που λέγονταν ΘΕΡΙΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και που προορίζονταν για μετατροπή σε φέρι. Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1972-73. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιό μπορεί να είναι το μινιαρισμένο σκάφος δίπλα τους; 
> 
> perama 3.jpg


Φέρνει κάπως προς το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ αλλά το πιθανότερο να είναι κάποιο που δεν πέρασε από την ακτοπλοϊα ή τις κρουαζιέρες.Παλιά αγόραζαν ένα φορτηγοποστάλι κ το δούλευαν σαν φορτηγό.

----------


## sbalicki

Hello, I'm trying to track fate of some small passenger ships built in Poland sold in nineties to Greek shipowners. One of them was HALKA, then GEORG and PALOMA in Piraeus, this story is known: https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...148#post621148
In 1990 two other vessels were sold to Ilias Trohidis (his Afroessa Cruises exactly) JOANNA and SALOMEA, completely rebuilt, renamed BILIS an DEMETRA respectively. In the same time, maybe to Trohidis too another small harbour ferry was sold, here in Gdańsk named JUSTYNA.
I'm interested in last three ones fate.

----------


## Ellinis

DEMETRA T. was sold by Trohidis to Kyriakoulis Maritime and renamed DEMETRA K.
She suffered a fire in 1997 and was scrapped at Perama in 2000.
There are some pictures and comments on her at : Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Vessel demolition) - Page 10 (nautilia.gr)

BILLIS "disappears" after a short appearance in the Rodos-Marmaris run. I don't remember seeing a photo of her in Greece ever.

The third one is totally unknown to me.

----------


## Ellinis

Our friend _esperos_ just send me the following photos and information on the ships:

BILLIS was acquired in April 1990 by Trohidis and was initially scheduled for Rodos-Marmaris day cruises.
However she sailed to Cyprus in September 1990 and was later involved in an incident while sailing between Limassol and Sidon.
By September 1993 she was already under arrest at Cyprus. 
BILLIS.jpg

DEMETRA was renamed DEMETRA T. in April 1991 and was sold next year to Kyriakoulis as DIMITRA K.
Here she is under two different liveries while in the hands of Afroessa as DEMETRA and DEMETRA T. :
DEMETRA.jpg DEMETRA T.jpg

_esperos_ also kept a note from "Marine News" from December 1989 that the passenger m.v. RHODES REGINA (206 grt/1962 built) owned by Zegluga Szczescinska was damaged by an engine room fire on 23/9/89 while at Swinoujscie prior to delivery to her new Greek owners. Perhaps she was the ex-JUSTYNA? Maybe the fire meant that she never made it to Greece.

----------


## esperos

> Σε μια γωνιά μιας φωτογραφίας του Περάματος, νομίζω οτι τα δυο γρι πλοία είναι τα ΔΑΝΑΗ και ΔΑΦΝΗ του Καρρά, αμετασκευάστα ακόμη, πιθανώς τότε που λέγονταν ΘΕΡΙΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και που προορίζονταν για μετατροπή σε φέρι. Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1972-73. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιό μπορεί να είναι το μινιαρισμένο σκάφος δίπλα τους; 
> 
> perama 3.jpg


Μήπως το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ (Καρύδας, Mediterranean Link Lines) πρώην  PARAGUAY;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ (Καρύδας, Mediterranean Link Lines) πρώην  PARAGUAY;


Σαν σουλούπι φέρνει περισσότερο με βαπόρι της Μessagerie Maritimes.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σαν σουλούπι φέρνει περισσότερο με βαπόρι της Μessagerie Maritimes.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η πλώρη θυμίζει λίγο messageries maritimes όχι όμως η πρύμη. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το σουλούπι από καράβια στην Ελλάδα που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ. Νομίζω εκεί το έχω δει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η πλώρη θυμίζει λίγο messageries maritimes όχι όμως η πρύμη. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το σουλούπι από καράβια στην Ελλάδα που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ. Νομίζω εκεί το έχω δει.


 Yπήρχαν κ φορτηγά σε αυτό το στυλ.

----------


## sbalicki

> _esperos_ also kept a note from "Marine  News" from December 1989 that the passenger m.v. RHODES REGINA (206  grt/1962 built) owned by Zegluga Szczescinska was damaged by an engine  room fire on 23/9/89 while at Swinoujscie prior to delivery to her new  Greek owners. Perhaps she was the ex-JUSTYNA? Maybe the fire meant that she never made it to Greece.


No, RHODES REGINA was former ALINA of the same SZ-600 (SZ-390) type  as DEMETRA and BILLIS. She was prepared for Rhodes Main Cruises from  Piraeus. I don't know whether modifications were so extensive as for  last two, before rebuilding she looked like on photos in attachments.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε μια γωνιά μιας φωτογραφίας του Περάματος, νομίζω οτι τα δυο γρι πλοία είναι τα ΔΑΝΑΗ και ΔΑΦΝΗ του Καρρά, αμετασκευάστα ακόμη, πιθανώς τότε που λέγονταν ΘΕΡΙΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και που προορίζονταν για μετατροπή σε φέρι. Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1972-73. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιό μπορεί να είναι το μινιαρισμένο σκάφος δίπλα τους; 
> 
> perama 3.jpg





> Μήπως το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ (Καρύδας, Mediterranean Link Lines) πρώην  PARAGUAY;





> Σαν σουλούπι φέρνει περισσότερο με βαπόρι της Μessagerie Maritimes.





> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η πλώρη θυμίζει λίγο messageries maritimes όχι όμως η πρύμη. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το σουλούπι από καράβια στην Ελλάδα που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ. Νομίζω εκεί το έχω δει.


Koιτάζοντας το ξανά μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω με τον esperos οτι μπορεί να είναι το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ.
Ειδικά συγκρίνοντας με την παρακάτω φωτο από τον "Σουηδό" βλέπω οτι στον μινιαρισμένο καθρέφτη υπάρχει ένα άσπρο παραλληλόγραμμο κάτω από τη γέφυρα όπως και στη φωτο του Περάματος. Με λίγο προσπάθεια νομίζω οτι φαίνεται και το ίδιο μαύρο φουγάρο. 
Από την άλλη, η πλώρη του πλοίου του Περάματος φαίνεται να είναι πιο κυρτή...  :Uncomfortableness: 

katerina_k_1947_1.jpg

και εδώ μια ακόμη πόζα που ανέβηκε στο ΦΒ από τον S. Berry και δείχνει το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ. υπό διάλυση στο Πέραμα δίπλα στο ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ...
fantasia - katerina k ex paraguay scrapped.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mερικά καρέ από την ταινία του James Bond "For your eyes only" που γυρίστηκε και στην Κέρκυρα το 1981.
Βλέπουμε ένα πρώην αρματαγωγό (φαίνεται οτι έχει καταπέλτη σε άλλα καρέ εδώ) που είχε και γερανό, ίσως σε ρόλο μότορσιπ.
Το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος;

1v.jpg 1v2.jpg 1v22.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπορει να ειναι καποια <παντοφλα> που την εχουν μετατρεψει ετσι για το πλανο.Παντως αν κρινουμε απο την αγκυρα πρυμα,και το εκτιμομενο πλατος, πρεπει να ειναι μικρο σκαφος

----------


## Ellinis

Για την "παντόφλα" στην Κέρκυρα πήρα μια απάντηση οτι ονομαζόταν ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ και οτι "_ήταν  ένα μικρό  φερυ στο  οποίο  στην  μέση  είχαν  βάλει  ένα  γερανό  και  έφερνε  άμμο  θαλάσσης και  έφτιαχνε  και  μικρές  παραλίες  και  διάφορα άλλα_". Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανακούσει για κάποιο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ...

----------

